# Encendido transistorizado Automovil



## kusanagy100

hola a todos estaba analizando este circuito y me di cuenta que para que tenga mas energia la chispa y que cargue rapido el capacitor hay que administrarle corriente de sobra ejejej.

bueno viendo el circuito las resistencias R5 R6 R7 son las que administran la carga del capacitor, bueno calculando llegue a la conclucion que conuna r de 4 ohm ( 16 resistencias de 64 ohm en paralelo) tendra una corriente de 4 amper con lo que me cargaria el capacitor de 4mF en 16mS
ya q es para un sistema de una bobina por cilindro.

con al formula de E=1/2C x V^2 calcule la energia que entregaria que no es nada menos que 0.288J nada mal  mas bien bestial

bueno la pregunta viene por el lado de que esas resistencias tambien polarizan los transistores y ahi se me complica nose como hacer, alguna tiene algo de experiencia en estos circuitos?

desde ya muchas gracias un saludo


----------



## pakete86

Hola como vá, pasate por acá que yo subí algo parecido a lo que vos mencionas espero te sirva https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/mejorar-encendido-auto-25328/#post215237


----------



## yamaha

Te hago una pregunta, yo realice este circuito y funciona perfectamente el tema es que calientan demasiado las resistencias R1 R2 R5 R6 y R7 a vos te pasa lo mismo? es normal que calienten?


----------



## JoniDf

Hola ! para mi no es normal ! Fijate de poner de resistencias de mas potencia si pusistes de 1/4 mandale de 1 
Si me equivoco corrijan 
Saludos !


----------



## indigena

Creo que estan yerrando el camino. El capacitor cumple la misma funcion que el del mismo distribuidor , es un amortiguador. El funcionamiento del circuito es emular el platino, por lo tanto, mientras esté cerrado el platino, T2 estará conduciendo. Esto permite cargar con energía el primario de la bobina de encendido, no del capacitor, el cual está practicamente en corto. Cuando abre el platino, conduce el T1 y deja de conducir el T2. En este punto, el primario deja de estar alimentado, ya no tiene conecxion a masa, por lo tanto descarga la potencia sobre la bobina del secundario. No corresponde a mejorar la chispa el disminuir las R5, R6 y R7, mas te puede quemar T1.


----------



## Manotas

... hola queria hacer un encendido transistorizado encuentro todo ,,, pero menos un transistor .... estoy topando en eso resulta que necesito un transistor TIP162 o equivalente ..... queria que me ayudaran .... resulta de que encontre este en donde vivo .... y no se si me servira BTA41-600B ... ayuda porfavor

aqui esta la lista de componentes para armarlo ..... 

*Lista de Materiales y Relaciones con Sistemas de 12V (Automovil) y 6V(Motocicleta) : *

(Las modificaciones para el Sistema de 6V de Motocicleta en Rojo)

R1, R2 = 330 ohmios 1 W (150 ohmios 1w)
R3 = 150 ohmios 0,5 W (68 ohmios 1/4 w)
R4 = 100 ohmios 0,5 W
R5, R6, R7 = 150 ohmios 1 W (68 ohmios 1w)
D1, D2,D3,D4 = 1N4004, 1N4005,1N4006,1N4007 ó equivalente.( Numero de Reemplazo NTE 125 )
ZD1, ZD2 = Zener de 150 Voltios, 1 W
C1= 0,22 microF en escala de microfaradios; ó 220 nanoF en escala de nanofaradios, 600 voltios
T1 = BSX45, 2N2219N, 2N2222A ó equivalente.( Numero de Reemplazo NTE 123A )
T2 = TIP162, BU922 o equivalente.( Numero de Reemplazo NTE 98 )


*El Diagrama Esquematico:*

*Ver el archivo adjunto 35572*

*CONEXIONES:*

Terminal 1 = Positivo de bobina, o llave de encendido
Terminal 2 = A terminal de platinos en el delco
Terminal 3 = A negativo de bobina 
Terminal 4 = Al chasis del vehiculo (negativo masa)

*Diagrama de Conexiones:*

Por si al caso se pierden los numeros que aparacen abajo son las salidas y entradas numeradas respectivamente de nuestro diagrama esquematico(el dibujo de arriba).
Ver el archivo adjunto 35577

*NOTAS IMPORTANTES:*

1) El condensador original debe ser desconectado o quitado del todo. Este se encuentra montado en el interior, al lado de los platinos, o atornillado en el exterior del Delco.

2) Quitar el cable existente entre el negativo de bobina y el terminal de platinos en el Delco.

3)Es necesario guardar estas dos cosas en el vehículo, para que en caso de avería del módulo electrónico, se pueda quitar éste y devolver el sistema a su conexionado normal asi mismo se Detalló como se puede modificar el condensador para poder conectar y desconectarlo sin necesidad de quitarlo del todo. Hay que tener en cuenta que para que funcione este sistema electrónico hay que desconectarlo, pero en caso de fallo hay que volver a conectarlo.
La imagen para dar la idea con respecto a esto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 35579

*IDENTIFICACION DE PARTES EN EL CARRO:*

Ver el archivo adjunto 35578 

PCB del Encendido Transistorizado.rar 

y el otro transistor tampoco logro encontrarlo

EJ: T1 = 2n2219n ( no lo encuentro) remplazo por este 2n2222N Sirve ?
T2 = TIP162 ( no lo encuentro ) Replazo por este BTA41-600B Sirve ?

Espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## aguevara

Los transistores tienen muchos parametros, pero cuando son usados como interruptores lo realmente importante es la corriente que soporta el colector, si dicha corriente la revisas en la hoja de datos y encuentras que soporta tu consumo maximo pues adelante usalo, solo quedara pendiente hacer la polarizacion de base correcta.
Ah y fijarte que ambos sean iguales es decir npn o pnp


----------



## Traviato

El 2N2222, sí te vale. Sin embargo el BTA41-600B es un triac que nada tiene que ver con el transistor TIP162. Como no se lo que tienes a tu disposición donde vives, no te puedo decir nada sobre posibles sustitutos. En la página original del montaje, te dice que lo puedes comprar en Farnell.

Por otra parte no se si recomendarte que emplees el esfuerzo en hacer un encendido electrónico en lugar de un transistorizado. Yo lo haría.

Saludos.


----------



## Panzer2

Ponele un MJ10012, es el que vá para automotores, lo usa Peugeot en sus enc- electrónicos. Tanto el TIP162 como el MJ10012 son par darlington NPN. Te vá a servir. Suerte
PD: Te conviene colocar el cable que vá al platino con cable mayado, para evitar ruidos parásitos de las bujías. Estos pueden redisparar el enc. electrónico haciendo fallar al motor.


----------



## Manotas

muchas gracias panzer  y bienvendido al foro


----------



## Panzer2

Gracias! Espero que te sirva la data


----------



## marianus

Este encendido funciona de maravillas, llevo mas de 22 hechos y ninguno ha fallado!! ponele 2n2222a y bu922 hacelo todo dentro de una caja p8 con circuito impreso y led que indique contacto. 

Despues contame como cambio el andar del automovil y si alguna vez volviste a quemar un platino !!

Desde Mendoza te saluda : Mariano.


----------



## javier397

te animas a pasarme el circuito electronico del que llevas hecho?? estoy buscando para un chevette 75 te quedo barbaro!!


----------



## Papusxxdd

Aca dejo dos circuitos que tenia archivado, todavia no he tenido la posibilidad de probarlos estan buenos los dos..


----------



## marianus

Amigo "javier397" el circuito que yo contruyo es el que ha posteado el amigo manotas, es tal cual sale en el link que ha puesto, yo lo he modificado un poco, le agrego 1 led y rediseñe en papel y a mano el circuito impreso.

Por otro lado el que expone el amigo "Papusxxdd" me refiero al primero (el mas simple) lo he puesto en practica y funciona exelente y su costo es mucho menor, lo que si no tiene las protecciones con diodos y dobladores de tension que tiene el de manotas, pero gustos son gustos y cada uno elige el que quiera.

Una aclaracion mas: cuando lo instalen desconecten el condensador que tiene el auto, ya que ambos circuitos vienen con el condensador, dejen solo el platino, sino el auto no les encenderá.


----------



## javier397

muchas gracias marianus entonces me mando de cabeza con ese que posteo manotas?? asi tal cual esta tiene que andar??
hay demasiada basura en intenet para poder confiar... por eso pregunto tanto!!
saludos y gracias


----------



## marianus

javier397: fabricalo, te aseguro que funcionan muy bien los 2 circuitos esos, cualquier duda la haces por este medio, estoy para ayudarte.


----------



## javier397

muchas gracias marianus por la ayuda y la disposicion!!

che, otra preguntita... en el diseño dle pcb... pricuro que las pistas sean medias "gorditas" no?? ponele que 5mm o no es necesario?? me gusta mucho tu cajita, el led lo conectaste al positivo y a masa con una resistencia??


----------



## matiasnicolas

hola muchachos!soy nuevo en el foro les comento q soy estudiante de ing. mecanica y tengo un nivel basico de electrotecnia y electronica. Tengo ganas de ponerle a mi auto (charade 81") el sistema de encendido electronico, me gusta ser autodidacta y por ende quiero hacer yo mismo el sistema de encendido y no comprarlo. Nunca realize ningum circuito en forma experimental siempre teoricamento por lo cual tengo mis dudas... el impreso se manda a construir o te venden una plaqueta universal de la cual se puede crear multiples circuito??? en q precio final ronda todos los componentes q tengo q comprar??? se adquiere en cualquier casa de electronica?? 
  le dejos mis saludos y desde ya le agradesco sus respuestas!!!
               matias


----------



## javier397

la plaqueta podes hacerla vos, agarras una chapa de pertinax con cobre y le dibujas las pistas con un permanente..(acordate que las tenes que dibujar "al reves") despues lo metes en percloruro ferrico y te quedan... sino podes comprar la universal y haces los puentes pertinentes... a mi me gusta hacerlas yo..


----------



## matiasnicolas

gracias javier! ya estuve averiguando y no tengo el programa para hacer el impreso en pcb asi q marcador indeleble, regla y paciencia. Estuve preguntando y vale la hacerlo uno mismo ya q hay una gran diferencia monetaria entre un caserito y otro comprado.
Mañana me compro los materiales y me pongo a costruirlo cualquier duda consulto al foro!!! gracias nuevamente!  

matias


----------



## Manotas

jejeje es un buen encendido aun no tengo el dinero para armarlo pero luego lo fabricare gracias marianus


----------



## javier397

matias, mostra todo el proyecto!! y contanos tu resultado, lo bueno de dibujarla vos es que haces el montaje que mas te guste con las medidas!
procura poner un buen disipador al transistor, no te quede en contacto con el agua la plaqueta y por ahi lei que las resistemcias grandes se ponen a un cm de la plaqueta, calculo que sera por el calor tmb
saludos y suerte!!


----------



## matiasnicolas

hola! muchachos no puedo conseguir los *xxxxx* diodo zener de 150v 1w me ofrecieron uno de 150v 5w pero me parece demasiado, ustedes q*UE* piensan??, tampoco pude conseguir resistencias de 150 y 100 ohm de 1/2w me dijeron qCOLOR="Red"]*UE*[/COLOR] no se fabrica mas de esa potencia, es verdad?? y compré de 1w. ha... me olvidaba el transistor de potencia le voy a poner un bu931 andará bien?? bueno espero sus consejos!!! desde ya muchas gracias gente!!! saludos!!!
matias


----------



## mnicolau

Colocá varios zeners en serie hasta llegar a la tensión deseada. No es muy sencillo encontrar zeners tan grandes.
Está correcto lo de las resistencias.
Respecto al transistor, compará las características con el que muestra el esquema para saber si sirve o no.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , es bastante complicado lo de los díodos, es bueno tener algunos programables!


----------



## matiasnicolas

bueno muchachos ya armé el encendido, tuve un unico problema... por mi poca experiencia no sabia en el T 2222a cual era la base, emisor y colector. le pregunté al vendedor del comercio y el muy imbecil me lo hizo anotar pero estaba al revez:enfadado:! con lo cual arme todo el circuito y cuando lo puse a prueba era obio no andaba. la calentura y desepcion fue terrible, empece a revizar todo y el señor me iluminó y puse en duda la coneccion del 2222a me fijé en internet y ví q estaba al revez. cambie de lugar el transistor y andubo al pelo!!!! no lo pude probar bien al auto pero ya cambió la forma de arrancar y regular!!! Muchas Gracias por la ayuda!! saludoss!!!


----------



## matiasnicolas

el auto anda de 10! lo unico q*UE* el tacometro me oscila mucho a bajas rpm y no se por q*UE* cuando enciendo el ventilador de la calefaccion se pone mas loco y deja de andar en relanti. Puede ser q*UE* haya interferencia a causa de ruidos q*UE* afectan el encendido?? o q*UE* el tacometro esté recibiendo poca tension???
 ustedes q*UE* piensan??


----------



## Fogonazo

matiasnicolas dijo:


> el auto anda de 10! lo unico q*UE* el tacometro me oscila mucho a bajas rpm y no se por q*UE* cuando enciendo el ventilador de la calefaccion se pone mas loco y deja de andar en relanti. Puede ser q*UE* haya interferencia a causa de ruidos q*UE* afectan el encendido?? o q*UE* el tacometro esté recibiendo poca tension???
> ustedes q*UE* piensan??



Yo opino lo siguiente:


----------



## matiasnicolas

ta fogonazo no te efecto joule, es la costumbre


----------



## javier397

al final cual hiciste che??? mejoro el auto enotnces???
lo pusiste en algun gabinmete??


----------



## matiasnicolas

hice el "velleman" y el auto mejoro mas que todo en bajas vueltas pero creo que tengo un problema con el sumistro de tension, no se si es la bateria, alternador o regulador. para el gabinete use un encendido viejo que no funcaba pero tenia un gabinete de aluminio con disipador, le puse tambien un led, no le pude sacar foto al proceso por q justo preste la camara, asi que despues le saco al dispositivo terminado, saludos!!


----------



## Manotas

hola consegui unos diodos que supuestamente me dijo el tipo de la tienda que eran de 1 watts y 150 volts compre 4 porque estaban baratos ,,, alguien sabe si me van estos diodos a la placa ??????

bzx85c150


----------



## mnicolau

Sí, te sirven...

Saludos


----------



## Manotas

muachas gracias mariano jejejej!!


----------



## javier397

yo estoy haciendo el de plaquetodo, solo me falto la resistencia de 100ohm de medio watt... tenia pensado poner dos de las de 470 1/2W en serie... sera lo mismo??


----------



## DANDY

diras 47 ohm 1/2w en serie que da un aproximado de 94 ohm , por que 470 ohm en serie dara 940 ohm


----------



## javier397

si ahi va, me equivoque.. pero el tema de la potencia no importa si son de 1/2 no??


----------



## DANDY

claro es mas hasta le puedes poner de 1/4 w cada uno ya que se repartiran la potencia, pero si deseas ponle de 1/2w cada uno no hay problema


----------



## javier397

muchas gracias fenomeno!!! a montarlo entonces!!


----------



## HECTOR423

Hola, queria hacerles una consulta yo hize el circuito que planteo manotas aca, el kit velleman y lo instale en una mehari en la cual me dio algunos problemas de la bobina sale una chispa pobre y la bobina esta bien , lo unico que tengo de diferente es un bu 941 en lugar del tip162 que dice en el circuito, en la casa donde lo compre me dijeron que era el sustituto pero no se siempre me dejo cierta sospechas. Sin embargo justo en casa tenia una bobina comun de botella y daba la chispa bien pero la diferencia de la bobina que recien dije es que la de la mehari es una bobina doble. Alguien puede ayudarme en este lio, gracias.


----------



## matiasnicolas

ese encendido "velleman" me trajo problemas con el tacometro, se lo saque ..


----------



## HECTOR423

Estuve viendo en el datasheet y el transistor bu941p es mejor que el tip162 pero la verdad que no lo he podido hacer andar con la bobina de la mehari. Alguien tiene otro sistema de encendido diferente a este y que pueda andar ya que este me parece que no es muy querido que digamos.


----------



## leonardo1969

Papusxxdd dijo:


> Aca dejo dos circuitos que tenia archivado, todavia no he tenido la posibilidad de probarlos estan buenos los dos..


 
Yo contrui el segundo y lo tengo intalado hace como 3 años en una gladiado con gas y si problemas.


----------



## Psyco83

Hola a todos.... una consulta a quien me pueda ayudar tengo dudas sobre el capacitor C1, es de 0.22*mF*(milifaradios) o sea es 220*uF*(microfaradios) o es de 0.22*uF*(microfaradios) y está equivocado en el diagrama del kit de Velleman?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, cuando tenés una anotación de ese tipo en los capacitores (0.22) la unidad es [uF]. Por lo tanto ese capa es de 220[nF].

Saludos


----------



## Psyco83

Gracias mnicolau, yo sé eso, me refiero al link del primer mensaje de este post donde está el diagrama del kit de "Velleman" lo pongo de nuevo para que lo revises.
http://www.telecable.es/personales/forchetto/mi_hurtan/encendido_transistorizado.htm
en la lista de materiales dice *C1  0,22mF   600V*  es ahí donde me confundo pues no lo consigo acá.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Claro.. pasa que le llama mF a microfaradio, en lugar de usar "uF" (o el símbolo correcto). Ese cap es de 220[nF], es un valor típico en esos circuitos, además 220[uF] no polarizado y de 600[V] no es un valor comercial y si lo fuera, tendría un tamaño físico bastante mayor a ese.

Saludos


----------



## Psyco83

Muuuuchas gracias eso mismo pensaba yo ya que me veían con cara de loco cuando pedía un capacitor de 0.22miliFaradios a 600V     

Saludos


----------



## marianus

Hola amigo, el capacitor es de cero coma veitidos (0.22) microfaradios, si no me equivoco son 220 nanofaradios y debe ser de 600volts.

cuando vayas a la tienda de o casa de comercio a comprarlo decile 0.22 microfaradios por 600 volts, el vendedor sabra de que hablas. saludos desde mendoza, argentina: Mariano.


----------



## Psyco83

Hola a todos, tengo otra consulta con respecto al mismo capacitor, que aun no puedo conseguir por cierto, he conseguido de 100nF x 1kV, creen uds que se podrían colocar dos en paralelo? Habría algún problema con los 20nF que hay de diferencia usando el original?

Saludos


----------



## HADES

Psyco83 dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo otra consulta con respecto al mismo capacitor, que aun no puedo conseguir por cierto, he conseguido de 100nF x 1kV, creen uds que se podrían colocar dos en paralelo? Habría algún problema con los 20nF que hay de diferencia usando el original?
> 
> Saludos


 
Bueno al poner 2 capacitores en paralelo sus Capacitancias se Suman pero sus tensiones se conservan.

Con esto dicho podes colocar dos capacitores de 100nF y tendras 200nF y la tension que puede soportar se mantendra  1.000V salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## marianus

ponelos en paralelo, deberia funcionar, igual si no conseguis el valor exacto no importa, hay que redondear pero para arriba de ese valor, depende de la marca de vehiculo donde se instale, los valores de condensadores óptimos lo da cada fabricante de automoviles en sus manuales.

aveces es mas fácil ir a una casa de repuestos y preguntar el valor del condensador para "x" marca de automovil.

espero que esto te sea de ayuda amigo !! desde mendoza, argentina te saluda : Mariano.


----------



## Psyco83

Gracias a los dos por contestar.

Para Mariano entonces si cojo y mido el valor del capacitor que está en paralelo con el platino del auto y consigo un valor similar funcionaría correctamente?

Conseguí dos capacitores de 47nF x 300V, son de deshueso, colocándolos en serie darian alrededor de 23.5nF y como son de 300V cada uno, estarían dentro del valor pedido de voltaje (600V)
Ahora si a probar y les contaré como me fue, aunque la placa me va a quedar un poco más grande de la original por los tres capacitores de más que hay.

Saludos


----------



## marianus

Amigo Psyco83 : pone los dos en paralelo que va a funcionar, hace la pruba y teneme al tanto de la situación, acordate de desconectar el condensador que ya tiene el automovil, porque si no lo haces "puede" que no funcione por exeder los valores de capacidades.

otra que se me ocurrió es usar el condensador del automovil para no tener que hacer paralelos, pero no sé hay que experimentar !!


----------



## Psyco83

Me está gustando este tema del reciclaje electrónico....jejeje, ya encontré lo que necesitaba, dos capacitores de 470nF x 1KV en serie darían 235nF. Si alguien tiene curiosidad, en mi trabajo siempre desechábamos los variadores de velocidad trifásicos que estaban averiados hasta que ahora por este tema de normativas y sistema de calidad tenemos que separar para reciclar lo metálico, plástico, etc; entonces ahora estamos obligados a desarmar todo equipo electrónico por lo que revisando las tarjetas encontré estos y otros elementos más que, con cautín en mano, me puse a rescatar.
Si no pruebo hoy en la noche lo haré mañana para ver que tal.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## marianus

Amigo Psyco83 : No cometas el error de ponerlos en "serie" *van conectados en "paralelo"* de esta manera sumas las capacidades de cada condensador.

En serie se ponen cuando el voltaje admitido por el condensador es inferior al que le vas a aplicar.

*"Conectalos en paralelo"*


----------



## Psyco83

Compañero Marianus: Los capacitores en paralelo se suman (Ct=C1+C2+...Cn) y sus voltajes son iguales; en serie se dividen (1/Ct=1/C1+1/C2+...). Dicho esto si tengo dos capacitores de 470nF colocándolos en serie su valor se divide quedando en 235nF.
Explícame por favor cual es el inconveniente de colocarlos en serie... Ilumíname por favor.

Saludos


----------



## marianus

tenes toda la razon y toda la teoria correcta, me equivoqueeeeee, perdon !!

con ponerlos en serie tendrias 235nf y estaria muy cerca de los 220nf que dice el esquema o circuito.

a los moderadores les pido que eliminen mis respuestas erroneas para no crear confusion.

y a vos compañero y amigo, te digo: dale para adelante con el circuito que te tiene que funcionar bien !!


----------



## Psyco83

Instalado en un Mazda 323 SW 1.5 del 94 falta probarlo más a fondo pero hasta ahora no noto diferencia, tendré que esperar el fin de semana que realizaré un viaje y comprobar que se ahorra algo en combustible y el desempeño en carretera.
Por si acaso y para que no se me adelanten, quité el condensador del auto y coloqué un platino nuevo por si las moscas, lo único que faltó fue llevarlo al mecánico para que lo deje a punto ahora que tiene nuevo platino.

Saludos


----------



## HADES

Bueno compañeros he visto el proyecto del Encendido Transistorizado para Automovil y me parece A+10 y por lo visto todo se basa en un solo Link, el cual en determinado momento se puede "romper" y por ende perder el proyecto completo por lo cual como un pequeño aporte lo subo completo para que en un futuro se pueda seguir haciendo por medio de F.E.

(Aclaro que el compañero manotas proporciono primero el link asi que por esa parte le doy su credito.)
Bueno empezamos:

*El Diagrama Esquematico:*



*Lista de Materiales y Relaciones con Sistemas de 12V(Automovil) y 6V(Motocicleta): * 

(Las modificaciones para el Sistema de 6V de Motocicleta en Rojo)

R1, R2           = 330 ohmios   1 W    (150 ohmios 1w)
R3                = 150 ohmios   0,5 W (68 ohmios 1/4 w)
R4                = 100 ohmios   0,5 W
R5,  R6,  R7    = 150 ohmios  1 W   (68 ohmios 1w)
D1, D2,D3,D4  = 1N4004, 1N4005,1N4006,1N4007 ó equivalente.( Numero de Reemplazo NTE 125 )
ZD1, ZD2       = Zener de 150 Voltios, 1 W
C1= 0,22 microF en escala de microfaradios; ó 220 nanoF en escala de nanofaradios, 600 voltios
T1                = BSX45, 2N2219N, 2N2222A ó equivalente.( Numero de Reemplazo NTE 123A )
T2                = TIP162, BU922 o equivalente.( Numero de Reemplazo NTE 98 )
*
CONEXIONES:*

Terminal 1 = Positivo de bobina, o llave de encendido
Terminal 2 = A terminal de platinos en el delco
Terminal 3 = A negativo de bobina 
Terminal 4 = Al chasis del vehiculo (negativo masa)

*Diagrama de Conexiones:*

Por si al caso se pierden los numeros que aparacen abajo son las salidas y entradas numeradas respectivamente de nuestro diagrama esquematico(el dibujo de arriba).


*NOTAS IMPORTANTES:*

1)  El condensador original debe ser desconectado o quitado del todo. Este se encuentra montado en el interior, al lado de los platinos, o atornillado en el exterior del Delco.

2) Quitar el cable existente entre el negativo de bobina y el terminal de platinos en el Delco.

3)Es necesario guardar estas dos cosas en el vehículo, para que en caso de avería del módulo electrónico, se pueda quitar éste y devolver el sistema a su conexionado normal asi mismo se Detalló como se puede modificar el condensador para poder conectar y desconectarlo sin necesidad de quitarlo del todo. Hay que tener en cuenta que para que funcione este sistema electrónico hay que desconectarlo, pero en caso de fallo hay que volver a conectarlo.
La imagen para dar la idea con respecto a esto:


*IDENTIFICACION DE PARTES EN EL CARRO:*


----------



## Psyco83

Gracias al compañero Plutón... perdón, se me salio lo romano jejeje. Gracias Hades por darte el tiempo y subir la información completa, se ve que no solo la has copiado y pegado como hacen otros sino que has leído todo el tema lo digo porque corregiste el tema de C1 que a mi me dio problemas.
Quería otra ayuda con el mismo tema del capacitor (que cansón seguramente dirán algunos) conseguí uno que se supone es el mismo para este circuito pero me da desconfianza porque me parece pequeño. Subo unas imágenes a ver que me dicen, el de la segunda imagen y que es más grande es el de 100nF/1kV.

Saludos.


----------



## HADES

Psyco83 dijo:


> Gracias al compañero Plutón... perdón, se me salio lo romano jejeje. Gracias Hades por darte el tiempo y subir la información completa, se ve que no solo la has copiado y pegado como hacen otros sino que has leído todo el tema lo digo porque corregiste el tema de C1 que a mi me dio problemas.


mmmm bueno es por eso que me gusta mas la version griega(Hades) y pues con el tema la verdad era una lastima que se perdiera!



> Quería otra ayuda con el mismo tema del capacitor (que cansón seguramente dirán algunos) conseguí uno que se supone es el mismo para este circuito pero me da desconfianza porque me parece pequeño. Subo unas imágenes a ver que me dicen, el de la segunda imagen y que es más grande es el de 100nF/1kV.
> 
> Saludos.


Pero por lo de pequeño no hay problema claramente se mira el codigo "101" del capacitor o sea que con 3 cifras inidica su capacitancia en este caso 224 y 630V impreso en el cuerpo por lo que no veo nada mal por lo del color celeste tampoco habria problem es que es una marca de condensadores de poliester que circula hace ratio en fin  el otro es mas grandes por que tiene que soportar 1Kv tene en cuenta que sucede lo mismo con los electroliticos segun varian sus tensiones aunque sean del mismo uF se hacen mas grandes y no es nada malo ni raro espero te ayude saludos!

HADES(Griego)


----------



## Psyco83

Perdón que moleste tanto pero y ese signo menos (-) que tiene del lado derecho no significará que es polarizado?

Saludos y muchas gracias a todos por ayudar.


----------



## HADES

Psyco83 dijo:


> Perdón que moleste tanto pero y ese signo menos (-) que tiene del lado derecho no significará que es polarizado?
> 
> Saludos y muchas gracias a todos por ayudar.



No nada que ver nunca podria ser polarizado con esos valores ya son nanos y el condensador ya no tiene suficiente capacitancia para cargarse como para que pudiera explotar lo que sucede es que ese capacitor actua como un capacitor de proteccion al circuito por transitorios que se pudieran generar del carro hacia el circuito.

saludos!

HADES


----------



## jorgetecele

Hola a todos 
yo ya lo probe a este encendido y funciona espectacular 
como t1 el 2n 2222 y como t2 use el bu 941 sin problema suerte a todos .


----------



## mpkfa

hola a todos ,,tengo una pregunta que hacerle a alguno de los entendidos.. yo tengo armada la plaquita pero los unicos zener que consegui mas parecidos a los de 150v 1W son unos de 160V 1,3W ,, andara lo mismo??,esperoo qe si.. porqe recorri 3 casas de electronica y ninguno tenia diodos de 150v 1W.. ahora.. escuche que se pueden poner zeners en serie.. como seria en ese caso?,, que diodos tengo que poner para llegar a ese voltaje y a esa potencia?,, como se hace para calcular eso?.. porque no sabia qe se podia hacer eso.. un saludo para todos! muy bueno esta el foro!


----------



## marcelitoescort

Hola a todos, el foro esta excelente!!!
Para los que pedían otro circuito alternativo les comento que yo hice  este y me funciona de primera, esta andando en varios autos ya.
El circuito es este:

http://fordv8argentina.com.ar/encendidotransistorizado.htm

Obviamente arme un PCB prolijo y monte los transistores con disipador.
Los componentes se consiguen en cualquier casa de electrónica con mucha  facilidad.
Solo le aumente la potencia a la R3 de 18ohm por una de 5W porque había  puesto una de 1watt y la zona  se calentó demasiado y hasta se llego a  quemar...
Acá la pregunta para los que saben. Cual sería la diferencia principal  entre este circuito y el de Velleman que se propone en este post?
Marianus, no tenes problemas de temperatura en ninguno de los componentes con ese circuito?


----------



## HADES

mpkfa dijo:


> hola a todos ,,tengo una pregunta que hacerle a alguno de los entendidos.. yo tengo armada la plaquita pero los unicos zener que consegui mas parecidos a los de 150v 1W son unos de 160V 1,3W ,, andara lo mismo??,esperoo qe si.. porqe recorri 3 casas de electronica y ninguno tenia diodos de 150v 1W.. ahora.. escuche que se pueden poner zeners en serie.. como seria en ese caso?,, que diodos tengo que poner para llegar a ese voltaje y a esa potencia?,, como se hace para calcular eso?.. porque no sabia qe se podia hacer eso.. un saludo para todos! muy bueno esta el foro!



saludos! compañero estuve ausente un tiempo pero en fin!

con el zener que tenes vas oK! lo podes usar y si tiene unos watcitos de mas pues mejor  los valores mencionados son un margen que debieran mantenerse pero con ese zener estas bien!

ahora con lo de los zener en serie solo fijate en los dos zener que aparecen son como diodos normales con anodo y catodo este ultimo o sea el catodo esta marcado por una line o banda negra que indica el catodo, conocido esto  ya sabes que el otro lado no marcado es el anodo y con esto haces la configuracion que aparece en el diagrama hasta que llegues a los 150v y lo armas de tal manera que sean un pushito que en suma den 150V SI en caso no conseguis el zener de dicho valor espero te lo haya aclarado saludos!

HADES


----------



## mpkfa

uhh buenisimo hades por tu respuestaa me qedoo mas tranqiloo ahoraa!!  muchas graciass looocooo

Saludos!!


----------



## matu31

Hola, me arme el encendido que posteo manotas, con T1 2n2222a y T2 BU922, no me funciona, pero es claro que son problemas de mi circuito, use el impreso de hades (muchas gracias!), pero no consegui zeners de 150 v 1W, consegui de 150v 5W, sirven igual? al igual que las resistencias, no consegui de 1/2W, consegui de 1W...

La otra duda que tengo, es el BU922 nose cual es el emisor, base y colector...y las hojas de datos que busco en internet solo me muestran los modelos de transistor pero no me indican que pata es cada cosa...alguien me puede decir como se cual es el emisor? la base en teoria siempre es la pata del medio, pero como encuentro el emisor?

Gracias.


----------



## HADES

matu31 dijo:


> Hola, me arme el encendido que posteo manotas, con T1 2n2222a y T2 BU922, no me funciona, pero es claro que son problemas de mi circuito, use el impreso de hades (muchas gracias!), pero no consegui zeners de 150 v 1W, consegui de 150v 5W, sirven igual? al igual que las resistencias, no consegui de 1/2W, consegui de 1W...
> 
> La otra duda que tengo, es el BU922 nose cual es el emisor, base y colector...y las hojas de datos que busco en internet solo me muestran los modelos de transistor pero no me indican que pata es cada cosa...alguien me puede decir como se cual es el emisor? la base en teoria siempre es la pata del medio, pero como encuentro el emisor?
> 
> Gracias.



ok, podes usar ese zener de 150V 5Watts y pos con las resistencias de 1watt tambien

ahora con el BU922 que tipo de encapsulado es? tengo una hoja de datos te la enlazo y me decis que cual de las 4 formas tiene:
Ver el archivo adjunto 37656


----------



## matu31

Hades gracias por la respuesta!!! el BU922 dice BU922T, y en esa hoja de datos que me enlazaste, seria el SOT-93 (TO-218), que tiene las muecas en el plastico y ademas tiene el metal con las puntas cortadas...

Gracias una vez mas por la ayuda..


----------



## HADES

matu31 dijo:


> Hades gracias por la respuesta!!! el BU922 dice BU922T, y en esa hoja de datos que me enlazaste, seria el SOT-93 (TO-218), que tiene las muecas en el plastico y ademas tiene el metal con las puntas cortadas...
> 
> Gracias una vez mas por la ayuda..



Bueno fijate que buscando exactamente con BU922T encontre esta hoja de datos que tiene marcados los pines del transistor.

el enlace:

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/299446/ISC/BU922T.html


----------



## matu31

Gracias hades por la respuesta, lo que me tiene preocupado es que el transistor tiene el simbolo de ST electronics, el mismo de la primer hoja de datos que me enlazaste, que es la que yo habia estado mirando, esta hoja de datos que me pasaste ahora que yo no habia encontrado es de otra empresa...

pero voy a probar a ver si funciona conectado segun esta ultima hoja de datos.

Quiero hacerte una consulta mas, estuve leyendo como hacer para probar un transistor con el multimetro digital, y suponiendo que este correcto lo que lei, lo puedo probar midiendo continuidad entre base-colector, base-emisor, esta deberia dar un valor determinado cuando se polarizan en directa y no deberia circular corriente cuando se polarizan en inversa....ahora bien ademas de estas dos comprobaciones, hay que realizar la medicion de continuidad entre colector-emisor hacia ambos lados, y no deberia circular corriente, pero al hacer esta ultima medicion me da un valor determinado, cuando supuestamente no deberia circular corriente, esto significa que el transistor esta fallado? 

Un BU2508A que tengo sin usar no sirve de reemplazo no?

Gracias por tus respuestas y tu paciencia


----------



## HADES

matu31 dijo:


> Gracias hades por la respuesta, lo que me tiene preocupado es que el transistor tiene el simbolo de ST electronics, el mismo de la primer hoja de datos que me enlazaste, que es la que yo habia estado mirando, esta hoja de datos que me pasaste ahora que yo no habia encontrado es de otra empresa...
> 
> pero voy a probar a ver si funciona conectado segun esta ultima hoja de datos.
> 
> Quiero hacerte una consulta mas, estuve leyendo como hacer para probar un transistor con el multimetro digital, y suponiendo que este correcto lo que lei, lo puedo probar midiendo continuidad entre base-colector, base-emisor, esta deberia dar un valor determinado cuando se polarizan en directa y no deberia circular corriente cuando se polarizan en inversa....ahora bien ademas de estas dos comprobaciones, hay que realizar la medicion de continuidad entre colector-emisor hacia ambos lados, y no deberia circular corriente, pero al hacer esta ultima medicion me da un valor determinado, cuando supuestamente no deberia circular corriente, esto significa que el transistor esta fallado?
> 
> Gracias por tus respuestas y tu paciencia



La marca especifica (ST Microelectornics) no me la dijiste pero ya que lo hiciste sale mejor, por otra con la medicion el valor mas alto cuando medis las puntas es el emisor y el valor mas bajo es el colector a veces por numeros varian pero varian y me temo que es falso porque visite su pagina de ST y no fabrican ese modelo miralo por vos mismo y veras que no te miento:
http://www.st.com/stonline/stappl/st/com/selector/index.html#querycriteria=RNP139=88.0

por si te ayuda mira este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/prueba-componentes-electronicos-activos-13/

El BU2508A fijate que nop porque es un horizontal de T.V.  te paso otros modelos que te pueden servir como reemplazos:

*1R5063
*MJ10000
*MJ10001

saludos!

HADES
*


----------



## matu31

Hades muchas gracias por tu ayuda, es cierto que en la pagina de ST no figura, lo cual es raro, porque el BU922 que tengo en el circuito tiene ese mismo simbolo que sale en la pagina, pero no importa.

Revise el post sobre pruebas, y esa prueba que dice ahi la hice y me da bien, pero ademas de esa prueba lei que tenia que comprobar la continuidad emisor-colector en ambos sentidos y esta tenia que ser nula. Esa es la prueba que no supera el BU922 que tengo.

Lo pongo en el circuito nuevamente para probarlo o lo reemplazo directamente por uno nuevo o por uno de los reemplazos que me dijiste?

Gracias.


----------



## HADES

matu31 dijo:


> Hades muchas gracias por tu ayuda, es cierto que en la pagina de ST no figura, lo cual es raro, porque el BU922 que tengo en el circuito tiene ese mismo simbolo que sale en la pagina, pero no importa.
> 
> Revise el post sobre pruebas, y esa prueba que dice ahi la hice y me da bien, pero ademas de esa prueba lei que tenia que comprobar la continuidad emisor-colector en ambos sentidos y esta tenia que ser nula. Esa es la prueba que no supera el BU922 que tengo.
> 
> Lo pongo en el circuito nuevamente para probarlo o lo reemplazo directamente por uno nuevo o por uno de los reemplazos que me dijiste?
> 
> Gracias.



Mejor reeplazalo por otro de los que te pase, desconfio de ese porque si no esta en la pagina no lo hacen y por ende es falso y no es algo nuevo mira este post y veras la horrible y cruda realidad:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/

saludos!

HADES


----------



## marcelitoescort

Yo también armé el circuito con el bu922T y el 2n2222 y lo que noto es que el auto ratea y anda peor que a platinos...
Hay alguna forma de medir cual puede ser el problema o de probar el circuito?
Si le parece pongo el PCB que armé por si a alguien le interesa.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## matu31

Wow, no sabia que falsificaran transistores!!! que zarpado, hasta en eso hay delincuentes! gracias por la informacion, voy a ver si antes de comprar algo me puedo asegurar de que sea bueno...lamentablemente el articulo enlazado ya no esta, pero voy a seguir investigando el tema que seguramente esta hablado por varios lugares.

Muchas gracias una vez mas por tu ayuda Hades, mañana mismo reemplazo el transistor por alguno de esos y comento los resultados...

Hola de nuevo, me compre un bu922t pero ahora si hecho por isc, y ademas un bu941 de st, para probar...

cuando tenga resultados comento.. 

Abrazos. Matu


----------



## HADES

marcelitoescort dijo:


> Yo también armé el circuito con el bu922T y el 2n2222 y lo que noto es que el auto ratea y anda peor que a platinos...
> Hay alguna forma de medir cual puede ser el problema o de probar el circuito?
> Si le parece pongo el PCB que armé por si a alguien le interesa.
> Desde ya muchas gracias.



seria ver tu PCB haber si no tiene algun corto en algun lado porque el circuito en si no hace eso saludos!



			
				matu31 dijo:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo, me compre un bu922t pero ahora si hecho por isc, y ademas un bu941 de st, para probar...
> 
> cuando tenga resultados comento..



Bueno compañero viendo la situacion me atreveria ha decir que el BU922 es un Generico de referencia:enfadado: pero bueno,, ahora viendo la hoja de datos del BU941 de la casa ST pues tambien es pensado para esta clase de propositos por lo que te aconsejaria usar este.

Adjunto la Hoja de datos con los pines especificados. 

saludos 

HADES


----------



## matu31

Hades gracias por la hoja, habia encontrado la misma en la pagina de st, pero nose que habra sido, conecte el bu941 y no funciono, no estoy seguro de que lado mirar los pines, porque el dibujo los muestra de costado y como se si de un lado o del otro, me explico? el 1 y el 2 pueden ser cualquiera si das vuelta....

Bueno, eso lo pregunto porque me gustaria aprenderlo, pero respecto al encendido, saque el bu941 y le puse el bu922t de isc y anda de 10, lo conecte y salio andando al pelo el auto, y no hace mas la fallita que hacia al acelerarlo bastante...

Le puse barniz a la placa, la meti en su cajita y le busque lugar en el auto para que quede resguardada...

Espero que dure por mucho tiempo. Gracias Hades por toda tu ayuda, y espero que todos puedan tener su encendido casero!


----------



## HADES

matu31 dijo:


> Hades gracias por la hoja, habia encontrado la misma en la pagina de st, pero nose que habra sido, conecte el bu941 y no funciono, no estoy seguro de que lado mirar los pines, porque el dibujo los muestra de costado y como se si de un lado o del otro, me explico? el 1 y el 2 pueden ser cualquiera si das vuelta....
> 
> Bueno, eso lo pregunto porque me gustaria aprenderlo, pero respecto al encendido, saque el bu941 y le puse el bu922t de isc y anda de 10, lo conecte y salio andando al pelo el auto, y no hace mas la fallita que hacia al acelerarlo bastante...
> 
> Le puse barniz a la placa, la meti en su cajita y le busque lugar en el auto para que quede resguardada...
> 
> Espero que dure por mucho tiempo. Gracias Hades por toda tu ayuda, y espero que todos puedan tener su encendido casero!



OK, si podes sacame de una duda? era encapsulado metalico o de 3 patas normal? por otra tal vez te funciono el de isc puesto ese haya sido un autentico original ahora si podes maestro aunque sea dejanos alguna foto cuando podas es mucho pedir 

saludos!

HADES


----------



## matu31

mas vale que no es mucho pedir, yo no tengo problema en sacarle una foto, de todas maneras me da un poco de verguenza, porque mi circuito es lo mas arcaico que puede haber, construyo las cosas a lo bruto, jaja, pero ni bien le saque unas fotos les muestro jeje.

el encapsulado del bu922t es exactamente el que vos me mandaste en la hoja de datos de isc. Ahora el encapsulado del bu941 es metalico, ese grande que parece un huevo frito, el metal es el colector, y las dos patas el emisor y la base.

Despues una consultita mas, lo amure a la chapa pero ahora me di cuenta que esta al lado del regulador de gnc, y el regulador se re calienta con el agua que circula del motor, y larga un monton de calor, les parece que sera malo que este cerca de esa fuente de calor o no le hara nada?

Gracias!!


----------



## marcelitoescort

HADES, adjunto el PCB que armé para el proyecto con la descripción de los componentes.
El transistor que usé es el BU922T de ISC ya que con el que había  conseguido anteriormente el auto directamente no arrancaba, y podía  medir continuidad entre el cable que va al distribuidor y masa (así  nunca iba a arrancar) 
D5 y D6 son los zenners de 150V 1W.
A ver si estoy equivocándome en algún lado y no puedo verlo...
Avisame cualquier duda que exista con el PCB.

Muchísimas gracias

Marcelo


----------



## HADES

marcelitoescort dijo:


> HADES, adjunto el PCB que armé para el proyecto con la descripción de los componentes.
> El transistor que usé es el BU922T de ISC ya que con el que había  conseguido anteriormente el auto directamente no arrancaba, y podía  medir continuidad entre el cable que va al distribuidor y masa (así  nunca iba a arrancar)
> D5 y D6 son los zenners de 150V 1W.
> A ver si estoy equivocándome en algún lado y no puedo verlo...
> Avisame cualquier duda que exista con el PCB.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias
> 
> Marcelo



Va ok!, lo voy descargando y en cuanto tenga mas tiempo en breve en un par de horas lo reviso y te cuento!!!

PD.lo del distribuidor no me gusto pero ahi te lo explico despues..............

saludos!

HADES


----------



## marcelitoescort

Sigo sin poder hacerlo andar....
Matu, vos decís que el auto te hacia una falla al acelerarlo? Yo lo mejor que logre hasta ahora es que arranque, pero al acelerarlo en lugar de hacerlo parejo lo hace fallando, y cuando lo mantengo acelerado la falla se nota bastante... Eso lo solucionaste cambiando por otro bu922?
Yo tengo 2 de distintos fabricantes y ocurre lo mismo con ambos.
HADES, pudiste encontrar algún error en el PCB que te pasé?
Podrá llegar a ser que el valor del capacitor no se adecue a mi auto? Debería medir el condensador del distribuidor para acercarme al valor del capacitor del encendido?

Bueno, agradecido de antemano...

Marcelo


----------



## nacho_brc

tengo un encendido del año de jesus.. un autron.. que andaba hasta que hice puente con otra bateria para arrancar el jeep y el autron murio.. lo desarme y vi que la plaqueta es inexistente.. tiene todos los componentes soldados en el aire y algunos inclusive ya no tienen los nombres de lo viejos que son.. las resistencias son gigantes.. con G mayuscula y el condensador mas todavia.. bueno.. aparte de contarles de que se trata el encendido mi pregunta es si puedo usar algunos componentes que trae.. por ej el condensador de 0.22uF 400v y los transistores 2n3055 (para reemplazar el tip 162) segun el datasheet el tip 162 es darlington.. se pueden colocar los 2 2n3055 en configuracion darlington? espero sepan entenderme.. saludos


----------



## matu31

Marcelo, en primer lugar, el mio directamente no arrancaba con el primer bu922, despues anduvo de 10, a lo que me referia con la falla al acelerarlo era con el encendido convencional, al acelerarlo de golpe tocia, esas fallas del encendido convencional, ni bien salio andando el circuito desaparecieron, regula parejito...

De todas maneras, hay algo que no me convencio y es lo siguiente, a veces durante el dia, paraba en cualquier lugar, y al volver al auto, le daba arranque y no arrancaba, sacaba y volvia poner el contacto y ahi si arrancaba....me dio la sensacion de que a veces el circuito como que no prendia...me pasaba a lo sumo una vez por dia, pero no me gusto...

El valor del capacitor esta bien, no creo que sea eso, a mi no me convencio el circuito, me podrias marcar los puntos 1,2,3 y 4 donde conectas los cables? de todas maneras mejor esperemos que hades diga que le parece

Quedate tranquilo que ya va a salir andando!!

Respecto a nacho_brc, queres armar el par darlington vos con los 2n3055, digamos conectarlos en conexion darlington, para que trabajen juntos? segun entiendo se puede, pero no me confio armando el circuito yo, una vez mas, esperemos que venga hades...poniendole resistencias entre base-emisor y aislando el colector con un diodo tiene que funcionar.

Bueno gente, nos seguimos escribiendo. Abrazo


----------



## marcelitoescort

Gracias por la respuesta, te cuento: en el PCB que puse los cables van en los pads ovalados.
El de arriba es el de 12v. (1)
el de la izquierda va al distribuidor. (2)
el de la derecha al negativo de bobina. (3)
y el de abajo es masa. (4)

Yo tengo hecho otro circuito y anda barbaro pero a la larga se me recalienta y quema y a veces antes de quemarse hace la falla que vos describis.... (lo postee arriba)
Por eso es que me gustaría probar este que es el más discutido y que mayor numero de personas tiene en uso.

Gracias otra vez

Marcelo


----------



## matu31

Hola Marcelo, estuve mirando el pcb, esta bien, excepto para mi las resistencias R1 y R3, estan invertidas, R1 tendria que estar donde esta R3 en esa imagen y viceversa..

Despues esta bien, fijate las patas de los transistores que por lo menos para mi es donde mas tiempo me tomo en estar seguro de como conectarlos..

Abrazo


----------



## marcelitoescort

Espectacular!!! Muchísimas gracias!!!
Voy a revisarlo en el circuito que armé. La realidad es que el programa amontona todas las descripciones de los componentes y tal vez al intentar acomodarlas las puse así por error. El tema es que cuando lo monté no lo hice mirando este dibujo que postee y las descripciones las acomodé para subir la imagen acá. En un rato lo reviso y te aviso... A ver si el problema era tan simple!!!! Será?


----------



## matu31

Esperemos que asi sea!! revisalo nomasy sino cualquier cosa yo siempre me pego una vuelta por aca...alguna ayuda voy a tratar de dar

Abrazo


----------



## marcelitoescort

Sabes que si! Lo tengo montado tal cual el dibujo que postee antes.
Ya mismo lo corrijo y el sábado a la mañana lo pruebo en el auto.
Esperemos que sea eso, ¿que loco no?, generalmente uno se equivoca en el "pinado" de algún integrado o transistor... pero acá le erre al valor de un par de resistencias....
Según puedo ver, la única diferencia sería que reduzco a 150ohm la resistencia entre 12v y el cable que va al distribuidor....
Sera este el problema de la falla? El sábado nos enteraremos....

Muchas gracias otra vez

Marcelo


----------



## matu31

Claro, estas cambiando el valor de las resistencias que se encargan de manejar el potencial base-colector, el paralelo de resistencias entre 12v y el distribuidor bajaria de 165 a 100 ohms, y la resistencia que va a la base seria de 330 ohms.

Tendria que revisar bien los circuitos de transistores, para ver como afecta esto a la polarizacion, lo que es seguro es que la afecta.

Abrazos y espero que funcione!


----------



## marcelitoescort

Gracias Matu, mañana lo estaré probando de nuevo y te comento.
Una pregunta más, Las resistencias de 150ohm, las 3 que están en paralelo (r5, r6 y r7), no se te recalientan? En mi caso calientan más que el transistor de potencia....


----------



## Manotas

cambien el tip162 por el irf740 y vean si les funciona ,deveria andar perfecto , saludos


----------



## matu31

Marcelo, seguramente calientan, porque tienen que ser de 1w, las que yo le puse son bastante grandes de tamaño por lo que pueden disipar facilmente, aun asi no controle si calentaban o no, lo que me quedo afuera como para sentir la temperatura es el disipador del bu, y ese calienta bastante...

Ahora me arme otro circuito mas sencillo con el BU2508 que tenia guardado, tambien anda al pelo, lo que no tiene los zeners, supongo que tiene menos proteccion...

Abrazos


----------



## marcelitoescort

Ahora si!!!!!!
Bueno, finalmente anduvo de 10, al parecer eran las resistencias invertidas nomas. Ahora lo voy a montar en el gabinete definitivo y a dejarlo en el auto para probarlo en uso diario.
Las resistencias son de 1w y bien grandecitas, las coloque separadas de la placa por cuestiones de temperatura, veremos como se portan. En el circuito que tengo en uso hasta ahora (el que usa un BU208a) la resistencia que esta a la entrada de los 12V es el punto débil de todo el circuito y seria la equivalente a estas 3.
Lo dejo en uso y vuelvo a comentar próximamente.

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## nacho_brc

Respecto a nacho_brc, queres armar el par darlington vos con los 2n3055, digamos conectarlos en conexion darlington, para que trabajen juntos? segun entiendo se puede, pero no me confio armando el circuito yo, una vez mas, esperemos que venga hades...poniendole resistencias entre base-emisor y aislando el colector con un diodo tiene que funcionar.

Bueno gente, nos seguimos escribiendo. Abrazo[/QUOTE]


gracias por la respuesta.. cuando vuelva hades quizas lea y me pueda asesorar.. la verdad estaria bueno usar los dos transistores.. porque.. el encendido que los traia... estubo funcionando unos 50 años antes de que se me quemara.. y la verdad era bastante parecido.. tenia un par de diferencias.. pero la base era la misma.. tambien queria aprovechar el condensador grande.. el de 600v.. pero no alcanzo a leer si es de 2 microfaradios o 0,2 porque atras del 2 se a borrado.. se ve que son componentes de calidad.. encapsulado metalico.. etc etc.. asiq bueno.. cuando leas esto hades.. si me ayudas me salvas.. asi dejo de tener que cambiar platino y condensador cada 4 meses.. jaja.. saludos


----------



## matu31

Hola hades o cualquiera que ande por ahi que me pueda dar una mano! jeje, estoy rehaciendo la plaqueta del encendido velleman porque me habia quedado muy rudimentaria...quiero construirlo con el BU941, con encapsulado metalico, TO-3, el tipo huevo frito, queria consultarles como lo montan sobre la plaqueta a este tipo de transistores? y que tipo de disipador utilizan..

Gracias!!

PD: Tampoco encontre alguna caja efectiva para poner el circuito, que sea ventilada, pero que a la vez este sellada...

Gracias. Matu


----------



## HADES

matu31 dijo:


> Hola hades o cualquiera que ande por ahi que me pueda dar una mano! jeje, estoy rehaciendo la plaqueta del encendido velleman porque me habia quedado muy rudimentaria...quiero construirlo con el BU941, con encapsulado metalico, TO-3, el tipo huevo frito, queria consultarles como lo montan sobre la plaqueta a este tipo de transistores? y que tipo de disipador utilizan..
> 
> Gracias!!
> 
> PD: Tampoco encontre alguna caja efectiva para poner el circuito, que sea ventilada, pero que a la vez este sellada...
> 
> Gracias. Matu



Pos usa mi placa en el .rar viene el pdf y mas e incluye instrucciones sobre como conectar esa version mi version viene pensada para usar un TO 3 (huevo frito) miralo chequealo y vas a ver anda unas paginas atras saludos!!! ah y el transistor lo cableas pues que usa un bloque de terminal y facil sacas 3 cables colector, emisor, base como dije en el pdf deje especificado que punto es cada uno saludos!


----------



## matu31

Hades gracias por la respuesta!! Creo que te referis al post en el que pusiste todo el tutorial, y adjuntaste un archivo PCB encendido transistorizado.rar

Bueno, ese archivo ya lo baje antes, de hecho lo use para pensar mi placa, pero no tenia nada sobre como instalar un TO-3, diagramas e instrucciones de conexion del modulo, y en el pdf, el circuito impreso en diferentes vistas...pero no vi nada de montar ese transistor.

Estoy equivocado?

Gracias. Abrazos. Matu.


----------



## HADES

matu31 dijo:


> Hades gracias por la respuesta!! Creo que te referis al post en el que pusiste todo el tutorial, y adjuntaste un archivo PCB encendido transistorizado.rar
> 
> Bueno, ese archivo ya lo baje antes, de hecho lo use para pensar mi placa, pero no tenia nada sobre como instalar un TO-3, diagramas e instrucciones de conexion del modulo, y en el pdf, el circuito impreso en diferentes vistas...pero no vi nada de montar ese transistor.
> 
> Estoy equivocado?
> 
> Gracias. Abrazos. Matu.



Solo tranquilo.... veo que queres pero lo miras y no lo miras es la intensidad que cargas pero mira por aqui a lo largo de estos post he puesto archivos de hojas de datos de los transistores en especial de los TO-3 para que el que quiera los baje y pueda identificar los pines y despues hacerlos coincidir segun las flechas en el pdf.

Que lector de pdf usas??? puede que no te las muestre y no lo mires hay varias vistas para una total comodidad del usuario pero hay una que tiene flechas y si colocas el cursor encima de una de estas te tira o muestra el comentario que coloque con respecto al ensamble de los componentes en la placa se repiten dos veces pero si notas podes ubicar el transistor de señal pequeño y el otro que es un bloque de terminales para que podas cablear el transistor de forma TO-3.

saludos!


----------



## matu31

Ahh, ya entendi lo que me queres decir, y veo las flechas en el pdf (uso el acrobat 9), pero no es a eso a lo que me refiero, ya tengo identificados los pines del bu941, y entiendo que puedo poner una bornera triple, y despues cablear el bu941. Lo que justamente pregunto es como montar el bu941 sobre un disipador, que tipo de disipador es recomendable (suficiente para la potencia que disipa) y en que caja se podria poner todo eso...

Es decir, lo que pido son consejos generales, para la construccion final del conjunto...la parte electronica ya esta...me falta la parte mecanica por asi decirlo..

Gracias una vez mas...

Matu


----------



## nacho_brc

podes utilizar una caja de plastico en la que entre el circuito.. haces 3 agujeros que coincidan con los del to3... agarras un disipador.. montas el transistor.. tambien haces los agujeros.. ahora soldas los cables de la bornera al transistor.. y despues al disipador le haces dos agujeros mas a los costados para atornillar a la caja.. si queres antes de atornillarlo podrias poner silastic por la parte de abajo del disipador para sellarlo y que no entre agua por ej a la caja.. eso haria yo la otra es montar todo en una caja mas grande.. con el transistor ya en el disipador.. pones unos separadores y montas la plaqueta arriba del disipador directamente.. obiamente conectando el transistor a la plaqueta antes de montarlo.. nose si me explico.. si tenes dudas pregunta

aca pongo un dibujito rustico pero entendible

por cierto.. me olvide de decir que la caja que utilizaria es una de esas que venden de plastico que se cierran a presion.. esa que dibuje seria la forma 1.. la forma dos no la dibujo porque es muy complicada.. ajja saludos


----------



## HADES

Bueno compañero aqui te paso unas fotos de montajes de los compañero que hicieron este circuito para que te des ideas sobre el montaje etc de este circuito:

http://img46.imageshack.us/i/modelonuevo.jpg/

http://img297.imageshack.us/i/nano0357.jpg/


----------



## matu31

Gracias nacho_brc y Hades por sus respuestas! definitivamente voy a optar por la manera 1, como las 2 primeras fotos que puso Hades, lo voy a montar de esa manera, que quede el transistor montado sobre el disipador, atornillado arriba de la tapa de la caja, afuera, para que disipe bien el calor, y el resto del circuito sellado adentro de la caja....el transistor metalico lo cableo, y en el circuito pongo una bornera triple como me dijo hades.


Ya tengo los materiales, voy a incursionar en la construccion en breve. En cuanto termine el diseño, y tenga listo circuito le saco fotos para compartirlo.

Cambie el BU941 que no le tenia confianza, por un BU931 encapsulado metalico tb, porque no consegui el 941 metalico esta vez...

Pero segun lei en las hojas de datos son practicamente iguales.

Abrazos. Matu.


----------



## nacho_brc

jaja.. de nada.. yo aconcejando y todabia no lo reviso... segun lo que lei en los datasheets teoricamente andaria mejor el bu941 encapsulado metalico.. y a mi parecer creo que es mas facil de montar.. voy a ver si me hago un tiempito esta semana de hacer el pcb de hades un poco mas compacto.. y tratar de dejar las borneras de las conecciones todas de un lado.. voy a tener que practicar con el pcb wizard que mal no me haria.. cuando lo haga lo pongo por aca.. ese mismo circuito lo hice a pura lapicera en un papel hace unos meses.. pero se me perdio.. lo habia echo lindo porque habian quedado las pistas gruesas gruesas.. como para que pasaran 10 amperes tranquilos.. saludos


----------



## HADES

matu31 dijo:


> Gracias nacho_brc y Hades por sus respuestas! definitivamente voy a optar por la manera 1, como las 2 primeras fotos que puso Hades, lo voy a montar de esa manera, que quede el transistor montado sobre el disipador, atornillado arriba de la tapa de la caja, afuera, para que disipe bien el calor, y el resto del circuito sellado adentro de la caja....el transistor metalico lo cableo, y en el circuito pongo una bornera triple como me dijo hades.
> 
> 
> Ya tengo los materiales, voy a incursionar en la construccion en breve. En cuanto termine el diseño, y tenga listo circuito le saco fotos para compartirlo.
> 
> Cambie el BU941 que no le tenia confianza, por un BU931 encapsulado metalico tb, porque no consegui el 941 metalico esta vez...
> 
> Pero segun lei en las hojas de datos son practicamente iguales.
> 
> Abrazos. Matu.



Ok igual para estamos todos para apoyarnos!!!


----------



## nacho_brc

hades con que programa hiciste el pcb?


----------



## HADES

nacho_brc dijo:


> hades con que programa hiciste el pcb?




Pos fijate vos, de que el PCBWizard el asunto es que es un programa hermano del LiveWire osea en general lo encontras en la internet en paquete para descargar:

LiveWire + PCBWizard! en livewires lo dibujas y hay una opcion para que lo convierta hacia pcb el esquematico.


----------



## nacho_brc

bueno.. aca hice en el pcb wizard un par de modificaciones con tu permiso... hice las pistas mas anchas y deje mas espacio para poner el condensador que es mas bien grande.. los componentes no tienen nada que ver en ralidad.. los puse de acuerdo al tamaño.. guiense por el archivo de HADES.. solo hice el nuevo pcb para que queden un poco mas anchas las pistas.. saludos


pd: si desean usar ese pcb.. el puente tiene que ser de un grosor considerable.. no vallan a poner un cablesito como el de la foto.. ajaj


----------



## matu31

Hola amigos! aca dejo unas fotos de la nueva plaqueta, la dibuje mas prolijamente y puse las 2 borneras del mismo lado, de todas maneras el bu941 o bu931, ninguno de los dos pasa las pruebas de continuidad del tester, estoy por considerar que las casas de electronica de aca venden todos los componentes truchos....

El lunes me consigo algun otro transistor porque no confio en estos...

Abrazos

Aca las imagenes:

http://img821.imageshack.us/i/foto0120x.jpg/

http://img571.imageshack.us/i/foto0121b.jpg/

http://img843.imageshack.us/i/foto0122r.jpg/

http://img375.imageshack.us/i/foto0123r.jpg/

http://img15.imageshack.us/i/foto0125m.jpg/


----------



## HADES

matu31 dijo:


> Hola amigos! aca dejo unas fotos de la nueva plaqueta, la dibuje mas prolijamente y puse las 2 borneras del mismo lado, de todas maneras el bu941 o bu931, ninguno de los dos pasa las pruebas de continuidad del tester, estoy por considerar que las casas de electronica de aca venden todos los componentes truchos....
> 
> El lunes me consigo algun otro transistor porque no confio en estos...
> 
> Abrazos
> 
> Aca las imagenes:
> 
> http://img821.imageshack.us/i/foto0120x.jpg/
> 
> http://img571.imageshack.us/i/foto0121b.jpg/
> 
> http://img843.imageshack.us/i/foto0122r.jpg/
> 
> http://img375.imageshack.us/i/foto0123r.jpg/
> 
> http://img15.imageshack.us/i/foto0125m.jpg/



Ok esta bien siempre es bueno ver otras ideas yo lo hice asi puesto que pues casi que solo era yo y otro compañero jejej pero esta bien mucha!!! por otra con los dichosos transitores trucos mira este link tal vez te sea bueno ya que comentan que casas de electronica son las mejorcitas en argentina:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/index13.html



nacho_brc dijo:


> bueno.. aca hice en el pcb wizard un par de modificaciones con tu permiso... hice las pistas mas anchas y deje mas espacio para poner el condensador que es mas bien grande.. los componentes no tienen nada que ver en ralidad.. los puse de acuerdo al tamaño.. guiense por el archivo de HADES.. solo hice el nuevo pcb para que queden un poco mas anchas las pistas.. saludos
> 
> 
> pd: si desean usar ese pcb.. el puente tiene que ser de un grosor considerable.. no vallan a poner un cablesito como el de la foto.. ajaj



dale,daledaledaledale que para eso esta el foro entre  todos creamos mejores ideas y si mi idea fue de base para que ustedes las mejoren es mas me siento alagado felicitaciones

PD. ahorita voy a ver el circuito y te comento

Edit: ya lo vi y esta +10!!!! bien hecho!!


----------



## nacho_brc

matu 31.. muy bueno como te quedo.. le pusiste una goma abajo del disipador para que no entre agua? otra cosa que te diria que hagas.. es.. primero.. ver si podes barnizar el pcb para que no le haga nada la humedad o el liquido.. las vibraciones.. osea.. que queden firmes todos los componentes.. yo lo voy a hacer asi.. por mas que me cueste arreglarlo si tengo que arreglarlo.. segundo.. trata de tapar los agujeros que tenes a un costado.. conseguite un cable de 4 filamentos.. uno mas o menos grueso.. y lo metes adentro de la caja con una coma para chasis.. esas que bienen con un agujero en el medio para que metas el cable.. y calzan en uno de los laterales.. nose si me explico.. de esa forma te queda bien sellado que no entre ni una gota de agua.. que no se oxide el cobre del pcb.. que no se joda ningun componente y de paso con el barniz lo dejas mas resistente ante las vibraciones del auto.. que en mi caso pueden ser mortiferas porque tengo un jeep.. y lo uso muchas veces para hacer 4x4.. espero te ayuden mis concejos..

pd: con cable de 4 filamentos en realidad me refiero a un cable grueso que venga con 4 cables aislados adentro.. como los de los aparatos que tienen los cables para conectar a la red y la tierra.. pero en vez de 3 que sean 4


----------



## matu31

nacho gracias por los consejos, te cuento, no tengo goma para ponerle abajo del disipador, asique le pensaba poner silicona....respecto a los agujeros laterales, no es bueno que le entre algo de aire? o no le hace nada que este todo cerrado? de todas maneras me consigo silicona negra y los tapo del lado de adentro para que quede prolijo...

lo de barnizar el pcb siempre lo hago poque lo proteje muchisimo, asique ni bien este todo listo lo barnizo...respecto al cable, pregunte el otro dia en la ferreteria y no tenia un cable con 4 hilos, tenia el tipico de 3 recubierto con negro, que de todas maneras no tiene cables muy gruesos adentro, pero bueno....voy a ver si en alguna casa de electricidad consigo algo, y sino le voy a poner 2 dobles, uno para cada bornera...

veremos como queda terminado...saludos y gracias!

matu


----------



## nacho_brc

lo del aire adentro no hace falta.. acordate que tenes el disipador por el lado de afuera... los dos cables dobles es una buena idea.. conseguite una goma doble para pasar los dos cables.. el sellador es lo ideal.. pense que habias usado una goma.. pero me debe haber fallado la vista cuando vi las fotos... y la verdad nose que mas decirte.. tenes todo bien planeado.. solo te falta tapar esos agujeros.. y poner los cables... 
yo te digo que conviene tapar esos agujeros porque suponiendo que vas a poner el aparato dentro del habitaculo del motor.. siempre pueden entrar gases de la combustion.. aceite quemado.. etc.. ademas si agarras un charco mas o menos rapido se puede mojar.. quizas no le haga nada al instante.. pero eventualmente puede dañarte algun componente.. se pueden oxidar las patas de algun componente.. o algo asi.. sin contar la humedad... tambien si te entra adentro de la caja podes poner una de esas bolsitas que vienen en los componentes electronicos cuando los compramos.. tienen unas sales que absorben la humedad (si han comprado una placa madre o alguna cosa de computacion deberian tener alguna).. todo esto para maximizar la vida util del aparato.. y que no los deje varados (generalmente los deja tirados en los peores lugares)


----------



## arcontrol2008

hola yo arme ya 4 encendido  para amigos con un pic y el bu931 y andan al pelo si alguno le intereza le paso como es salud2


----------



## HADES

arcontrol2008 dijo:


> hola yo arme ya 4 encendido  para amigos con un pic y el bu931 y andan al pelo si alguno le intereza le paso como es salud2



Ok dale postealo aqui siempre es bueno tener mas opciones!!!!!!!


----------



## arcontrol2008

hola bueno aca les mando un plano de como es ,disculpen el dibujo pero se entiende ,es con un 16f628a , luego posteo con un 16f84a que es distinto y lleva cristal de 20 mhz ,este tiene unos led para indicar cuando se prende ( on off ) otro cuando ve señal el captor y el 3 es cuando andaria la bovina .este modelo esta para platino o para sensor hall ,si se usa inductivo hay que sacar la resistencia de 330 que esta en la entrada  y colocarle una de 4k7 a positivo y otra a masa ,a la salida del bc337 se puede colocar un bu 931 y se usa directo al nagativo de bovina ,en ese caso colocarle un diodo en la salida 1n4007 .para protejer el bu931 .
la alimentacion se usa un 7805 con algun condensador en entrada y salida lo mas filtrado que se pueda . 





espero que les sea util


----------



## nacho_brc

perdoname arcontrol pero no logro entender el esquema.. esos diodos que dicen bobina sensor y on of son leds indicadores? para tener 5 volts habria que colocar un 7805 sierto?, la entrada de donde se toma? y la salida adonde va? sensor de efecto hall seria a travez de magnetismo cierto? si es asi como se conectaria el sensor a la entrada de este encendido? y por ultimo la salida va a la bobina del vehiculo cierto?
perdon por todas las preguntas.. pero si explicas mas detalladamente para que yo y todos los que no conocen mucho el tema aprendamos estaria buenisimo.. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## arcontrol2008

hola si los diodos son led el que dice on off es el que prende cuando esta encendido ( power)... el segundo es del captor ese prende y apaga cada vez que recibe una señal ,sea de un distribuidor a  platino o sensor hall y el 3 es el que prende  cuando anda la bovina ( estas salidas de led  estan para verificar el buen funcionamiento ) si hay que colocarle un regulador 7805 con condensador .1 y algun electrolitico de 220mf x 35volt en la entrada y salida del 7805 como lo dije antes es para que el alternador del auto no haga interferencia en el pic ... donde dice entrada va conectado directo el distribuidor sea a platino o hall . donde dice salida es donde se conecta a la base de el bu931 el emisor a masa y el colector es la salida a el negativo de la bovina con la protecion como lo explique .... luego subo un dibujo completo asi lo ves ,este lo dibuje facil para quien no entienda mucho lo pueda entender , el archivo hex ya esta pronto  para copiarlo directo al pic ...( el programa lo armo un amigo )  yo arme una placa casera no tengo es diseño fueron pocos que arme ..este encendido  muy util para los autos a platino   no sean vagos y armen uno  estaria bueno agregarle corte de rpm


----------



## nacho_brc

yo ya hice el pcb del otro que posteo HADES... pero me siento generoso.. si posteas los datos lo mas completos posibles hago un pcb con el programita.. lo armo, pruebo.. y les digo cual funciona mejor.. mejor todavia seria saber si se le puede adaptar el sensor hall a un distribuidor comun y corriente.. me gaste 200 pesos argentinos hace un mes para arreglarlo y dejarlo en condiciones.. le cambie un par de bujes.. el condensador, platino, etc... y la verdad no seria muy caro pasarlo a completamente electronico.. si tan solo supiera como funciona el sensor hall.. como se conecta al circuito que posteas.. etc..

bueno.. me hice un rato.. y hice un pcb que es masomenos la idea.. faltaria ver como colocamos el transistor de salida y esas protecciones que mensionaste.. aunque si lo ponemos directamente soldado con cables no deberia haber problemas.. o si? aca va el pcb en archivo paint.. si me lo corregis y esta bien mando el archivo bien presentado.. si esta mal lo arreglo y lo vemos..

falto decir que las pistas son angostas porque solo lo hice para ver si me decias si estaba bien.. tambien tengo que corregir uno de los capacitores que acompañan al 7805.. tiene que ser electrolitico, tendria que colocar un socket mas para conectar el transistor directamente con cables a la placa.. y de ahi sacar los cables al distribuidor, masa, 12v y bobina.. todo para mayor prolijidad.. lo del archivo hex.. voy a tener que preguntar en la facu si me audan a grabar el pic.. porque no tengo ningun aparato para hacerlo y no tengo ni idea

aca ta otra foto mas detallada

perdonen que postee tanto.. pero no me termina de convencer nada de lo que hago.. jaja.. aca va la ultima foto.. le coloque un bloque de terminales mas para conectar el transistor de potencia... otro buen dato necesario para hacer esto bien seria que nos dijeras de que potencia tienen que ser las resistencias.. y esos datos que por ahi obviamos pero son importantes


----------



## arcontrol2008

este es el que arme con el pic 16f84a pero es casi igual al 16f628a ,fijate te mando el que diseñaste vos tenes un error nada mas , la idea tuya esta buena de colocarles cables al transistor . colocale en la entrada y salida del 7805 algun electrolitico y condensador .1  asi te queda mas filtrado.
todas las resistencias son de 1/4 wat. el condensador que va en la entrada de señal del pic es de ( 2.7 nf ) dale programa el pic y contame come te anda 

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












[/URL][/IMG]







me falto dibujar la alimentacion de 5 volt del pic que tu diseñaste perdon  no se dibujar mucho


----------



## nacho_brc

jaja.. me di cuenta que me faltaba eso.. pero despues de postear las fotos.. es que lo deje al ultimo porque lo tenia que hacer con un puente.. los condensadores que le puse en la alimentacion eran uno de .1uf ceramico y un electrolitico de mayor valor.. como figura en el datasheet del regulador.. lo unico que faltaria seria saber como va la famosa proteccion del transistor con un diodo.. y otra cosa.. me pregunto si se podra colocar dos transistores 2n3055 como mensione algunas hojas atras.. si vos sabes como se podrian colocar en disposicion darlington o en paralelo seria un buen dato.. ya sea en este encendido como en el otro... por ultimo tambien hay un error grosero de ortografia en el pcb del otro encendido.. puse esa misma palabra pero con "s"... muy bruto lo mio.. pero eso pasa cuando se hacen las cosas a las apuradas y a las 4 de la mañana.. avisame si es posible usar dos transistores en darlington y como seria la coneccion si podes.. saludos

aca mando la imagen del encendido arreglado.. saque el track que va al negativo de los leds por otro lado.. puse todas las resistencias del mismo tamaño, aclare que condensadores van en la fuente de 5v, y coloque bien el puente que faltaba, espero a alguien le sirva


----------



## arcontrol2008

el diodo de protecion 1n4007 va una pata a nagativo ( masa ) y la otra al colector del bu931 , lo de los 2n3055 no se si funcionaria , como lo arme con el bu931 no me puse a esperimentar con otro ,lo bueno del bu931 es que no se usa mica para montarlo en el disipador
y aca en uruguay sale lo mismo el bu931 que el 2n3055 ...bueno programa el pic arma la placa  y usalo no vas a tener drama ,luego contanos


----------



## nacho_brc

disculpen la reiteracion... aca subo el circuito mas detallado hecho en pcb wizard pasado a formato pdf.. tiene el transistor incorporado en el pcb asi como el diodo de proteccion.. esta detallada la funcion de cada led y donde se conecta cada uno de los 4 bornes.. espero alguien lo realice.. ya que yo lo haria pero no tengo conocimientos ni herramientas para programar pic de momento.. sean libres de usar el circuito.. nada me daria mas gusto que alguno de ustedes usando mi primer diseño de un pcb jaja.. saludos


----------



## HADES

siempre se te agradecen estos aportes!!

saludos!


----------



## nacho_brc

una pregunta interesante para el creador del encendido con el pic... este circuito.. tiene un avance electronico? o el avance no se toca.. por ej.. si quiero hacer el cambio del distribuidor de platino a efecto hall.. lo unico que deberia hacer seria cambiar los valores de las resistencias como mensionaste antes.. sacar el platino y el condensador.. y colocar el sensor hall, un iman y una chapa con ventanas que gire junto al rotor? porque en ese caso.. si se coloca el sensor sobre la placa del distribuidor.. se va a avanzar por el avance neumatico del distribuidor cuando aceleremos..


----------



## arcontrol2008

nacho_brc dijo:


> disculpen la reiteracion... aca subo el circuito mas detallado hecho en pcb wizard pasado a formato pdf.. tiene el transistor incorporado en el pcb asi como el diodo de proteccion.. esta detallada la funcion de cada led y donde se conecta cada uno de los 4 bornes.. espero alguien lo realice.. ya que yo lo haria pero no tengo conocimientos ni herramientas para programar pic de momento.. sean libres de usar el circuito.. nada me daria mas gusto que alguno de ustedes usando mi primer diseño de un pcb jaja.. saludos



hola Nacho estas trabajando como loco jajaja, el circuito esta ok , si podes colocale al transitor de salida los nombres de las patas  ( emisor ,base ,colector ) asi el que lo arme le es mas facil por si cambia de modelo de transitor ...

luego posteo el otro encendido con el pic 16f84. si quieren


----------



## nacho_brc

se.. la verdad en el transistor chico nunca me fije cual era la base.. en el circuito la base creo que era la del medio.. pero bueno.. despues arreglo eso.. la verdad estoy trabajandolo bastante al circuito.. pasa que estoy cursando dibujo en la facultad.. asiq tengo que familiarizarme con estos programas.. autocad.. orcad.. etc.. leiste mi pregunta sobre el avance? o el avance que se usa en el circuito es el neumatico convencional de los distribuidores?


----------



## arcontrol2008

nacho_brc dijo:


> una pregunta interesante para el creador del encendido con el pic... este circuito.. tiene un avance electronico? o el avance no se toca.. por ej.. si quiero hacer el cambio del distribuidor de platino a efecto hall.. lo unico que deberia hacer seria cambiar los valores de las resistencias como mensionaste antes.. sacar el platino y el condensador.. y colocar el sensor hall, un iman y una chapa con ventanas que gire junto al rotor? porque en ese caso.. si se coloca el sensor sobre la placa del distribuidor.. se va a avanzar por el avance neumatico del distribuidor cuando aceleremos..



hola otra vez ,este esta echo para usar con cualquier distribuidor estandar usando los contrapesos de avance original.
el programa del pic esta echo para que cuando lea una señal de entrada del distribuidor alimente el transistor de salida ,lo mismo que hace un encendido normal ....
 funciona para platino y hall ( sin cambiar las resistencia).  solo se cambia la resistencia  si se usas distribuidor estrella ( inductivo).


----------



## nacho_brc

ah ah ah... muy bien.. mejor imposible entonces.. tengo un par de dibujos bajados de internet de como funciona un sensor hall.. y como hay que hacer para colocarlo.. en el caso de querer cambiar entonces el sistema de encendido directamente sacamos platino y condensador.. colocamos el sensor hall atornillado a la plaqueta del distribuidor, colocamos un iman casi en el centro, cerca de tocar al eje, y por ultimo hacemos una rueda con la cantidad de ventanas equivalente a la de cilindros.. esta rueda tiene que girar junto al rotor y al eje.. mientras que el sensor esta fijo del lado de afuera.. y el iman fijo del lado de adentro.. ademas de contar con que el sensor se moveria cuando se accione el avance neumatico, hay que ver si se consigue un sensor hall economico.. que deberia tener 3 pines, uno a 12v, uno a masa y el tercero al encendido electronico.. cuando realice todo publico fotos.. de momento vemos quien se anima a hacerlo, por cierto.. podriamos colocar este encendido y el que publico hades en un tema nuevo.. preguntenle a los moderadores si se puede.. asi es mas facil de encontrar.. saludos


edito: el transistor bu931 segun el datasheet acabo de ver que posee un diodo que debe funcionar como proteccion en su interior.. es necesario el diodo que agregue en el circuito? no hace nada que esten los dos diodos por si uno de los dos falla? me faltaba sacar esa duda.. saludos


----------



## arcontrol2008

nacho_brc dijo:


> ah ah ah... muy bien.. mejor imposible entonces.. tengo un par de dibujos bajados de internet de como funciona un sensor hall.. y como hay que hacer para colocarlo.. en el caso de querer cambiar entonces el sistema de encendido directamente sacamos platino y condensador.. colocamos el sensor hall atornillado a la plaqueta del distribuidor, colocamos un iman casi en el centro, cerca de tocar al eje, y por ultimo hacemos una rueda con la cantidad de ventanas equivalente a la de cilindros.. esta rueda tiene que girar junto al rotor y al eje.. mientras que el sensor esta fijo del lado de afuera.. y el iman fijo del lado de adentro.. ademas de contar con que el sensor se moveria cuando se accione el avance neumatico, hay que ver si se consigue un sensor hall economico.. que deberia tener 3 pines, uno a 12v, uno a masa y el tercero al encendido electronico.. cuando realice todo publico fotos.. de momento vemos quien se anima a hacerlo, por cierto.. podriamos colocar este encendido y el que publico hades en un tema nuevo.. preguntenle a los moderadores si se puede.. asi es mas facil de encontrar.. saludos
> 
> 
> edito: el transistor bu931 segun el datasheet acabo de ver que posee un diodo que debe funcionar como proteccion en su interior.. es necesario el diodo que agregue en el circuito? no hace nada que esten los dos diodos por si uno de los dos falla? me faltaba sacar esa duda.. saludos



hola no le hace nada tener los 2 diodos anda igual y de ultima como decis te falla uno y esta el otro


----------



## nacho_brc

acabo de hacer una version mucho mas compacta del encendido velleman, queria probar el transistor TIP 162, ademas, me parece mas interesante este encapsulado ya que es mas facil de montar en un disipador con varias paletas.. cuando termine muestro algunas fotos en un post nuevo donde voy a poner los pcbs refinados y algunas fotos.. saludos


----------



## chevettero

hola estoy intentado armar el circuito pero me encuentro con que no puedo encontrar el tip 162 ni el mj10012 habra otra arternativa 
tampoco he encontrado el zd1 zener 150 v 1w que arternativa existe 
soy de santiago de chile aficionado


----------



## arcontrol2008

chevettero dijo:


> hola estoy intentado armar el circuito pero me encuentro con que no puedo encontrar el tip 162 ni el mj10012 habra otra arternativa
> tampoco he encontrado el zd1 zener 150 v 1w que arternativa existe
> soy de santiago de chile aficionado




hola busca si encontras el bu931  o el bu941 estos andan tambien ,saludos a chile 
a las ordenes ...


----------



## rpm

Hola Arcontrol, disculpa que te desvirtue el post pero no puedo mandar MP todavía. Donde puedo encontrar el bu931 acá en Montevideo ? las clásicas no lo tienen...(eneka, etc.)
Saludos


----------



## arcontrol2008

rpm dijo:


> Hola Arcontrol, disculpa que te desvirtue el post pero no puedo mandar MP todavía. Donde puedo encontrar el bu931 acá en Montevideo ? las clásicas no lo tienen...(eneka, etc.)
> Saludos



hola como andas ,yo tampoco puedo mandar mp . aca no venden yo me recorri todas las casas y nada , yo los traje de Argentina cuando fui .. no se si se puede 096600008  en eneka hay uno similar no recuerdo el numero y sale $800  cualquier cosa a las ordenes


----------



## nacho_brc

los transistores que se usan en este proyecto solo cumplen la funcion de switch, fijense que el transistor maneje la potencia, amperaje y voltajes similares al transistor del diseño, por sierto.. para el kit velleman hice un pcb mucho mas chico.. reemplazando las 5 resistencias de 1w por solo dos resistencias de 5, tambien queria preguntar si era posible colocar dos transistores en paralelo sin añadir mas componentes.. lo simule en el livewire y funciona perfecto con dos transistores.. llevandose cada uno la mitad de la potencia..


----------



## rpm

Gracias por la respuesta Arcontrol.... si me decido a meter mano cualquier cosa te contacto...
Habrá que cruzar el charco..... Saludos.


----------



## mariano281

Muy buenas a todos, soy nuevo por aca y como veo que estan con el tema de encendido transistorizado les dejo el circuito que he usado yo. 



Es el mas simple que pueden encontrar, y el mas barato de hacer. Yo ya llevo varios construidos y andan 11 puntos.
plaqueta terminada:



modulo en su caja:



Hay diferencias entre el circuito del grafico y las fotos de la plaqueta terminada porque edite algunas resistencias por otras para mas potencia. Me paso que ante fallas del alternador (cargaba de mas) me quemaba una de las resistencias de 100ohm que originalmente eran de 1 watt. La resistencia de 15 ohm originalmente era de 5 watt, y yo la reemplace por una de 10watt.
Espero les sea de utilidad!
Con esta reforma ya llevan mas de 2 años funcionando los 2 que construi para mi y otros dos que hice para unos amigos.
Saludos!


----------



## chevettero

hola

mariano 281

podrias postear el listado de componentes ya que me interesa por que los otros que se han posteado se me ha echo muy dificil de encontrar todos los componentes. y este se ve mas sencillo y practico,

de antemano gracias


----------



## mariano281

chevettero dijo:


> hola
> 
> mariano 281
> 
> podrias postear el listado de componentes ya que me interesa por que los otros que se han posteado se me ha echo muy dificil de encontrar todos los componentes. y este se ve mas sencillo y practico,
> 
> de antemano gracias



Hola Chevettero, mira los componentes estan en el grafico que deje, pero igual te los paso:

Resistencias:
-100ohm x 5watt (X2)
-15ohm x 10 watt (si no conseguis de 10 watt pone de 7watt que anda bien igual)
-470ohm x 1/2 watt

Diodo zener 1N4007
Capacitor .1uf x 600volts.

Transistores:
-BU2508AF
-TIP30C

El BU2508Af va con disipador, recorda poner grasa siliconada entre el transistor y el disipador. El Tip30c si bien no es imperativo que tenga disipador, mejor si lo colocas al mismo disipador que el otro. Va con lamina aislante.
Es algo obvio pero igual te indico que coloques las resistencias lejos de capacitores y transistores porque generan bastante calor.
Fabricalo tranquilo que funciona muy bien.

Si les interesa tambien les puedo pasar un circuito armado con un modulo Indumag (es un modulo para encendido electronico). La ventaja de armar el circuito con este modulo es que corrige el angulo dwell ya que trabaja independientemente de la luz que tengan los platinos (basta que abran y cierren) y hasta se le puede poner una bobina de menos resistencia en el primario, tipo las de encendido electronico. Todo esto se traduce en mejor chispa, sobretodo a altas rpm. 
Cualquier cosa me chiflan
Saludos!


----------



## chevettero

gracias
mariano
 hoy me pongo manos a la obra


----------



## nacho_brc

yo lo que quiero conseguir es un buen encendido por descarga capacitiva.. tenes algun diseño? uno que utilice un oscilador y un transformador.. para elevar la tension de 12v a 220v.. y que con un tiristor aplique la tension sobre la bobina cuando de la señal el platino.. si alguien tiene algo para aportar.. seria mas que bienvenido.. saludos


----------



## HADES

ese ya esta circulando por aqui en el foro la cosa es que lo pongas en el buscador algo asi como  descargar capacitiva para automovil, voy a ver si lo logro encontrar

jejej ya lo encontre

Ver el archivo adjunto 10499

solo denle clic derecho y elijan la opcion ver imagen!


----------



## nacho_brc

si si.. lo vi en el foro.. lo simule y no lo logre hacer funcionar.. jaja.. tambien tengo el pcb echo.. bastante prolijo.. como no sabia que tamaño iba a tener el trafo.. le puse 4 conectores para soldar los cables del primario y secundario, igual no me deja de llamar la atencion varias cosas raras que tiene el circuito.. por ej.. porque usa dos capacitores al final en vez de uno solo, segun tengo entendido el cap de 47uf 1000v es en realidad uno de 0.047 uf 1000v, la resistencia antes de ese capacitor es de 2.2miliohms.. o 2.2 megaohms.. o 2.2metros de ohms.. ajajajja.. no se que significa la "M", en la base del transistor 3055 hay dos resistencias en paralelo pudiendo ser una sola.. el capacitor de abajo.. el de .1uf 400v nose para que sirve.. y muchas otras incognitas.. capaz si lo ensamblo funca a la primera.. pero estaria mejor saber que estamos haciendo..


----------



## meche

echale un vistazo a este  http://www.eleccircuit.com/electronic-car-ignition/


----------



## DOSMETROS

nacho_brc dijo:


> si si.. lo vi en el foro.. lo simule y no lo logre hacer funcionar.. jaja.. tambien tengo el pcb echo.. bastante prolijo.. como no sabia que tamaño iba a tener el trafo.. le puse 4 conectores para soldar los cables del primario y secundario, igual no me deja de llamar la atencion varias cosas raras que tiene el circuito.. por ej.. porque usa dos capacitores al final en vez de uno solo, segun tengo entendido el cap de 47uf 1000v es en realidad uno de 0.047 uf 1000v, la resistencia antes de ese capacitor es de 2.2miliohms.. o 2.2 megaohms.. o 2.2metros de ohms.. ajajajja.. no se que significa la "M", en la base del transistor 3055 hay dos resistencias en paralelo pudiendo ser una sola.. el capacitor de abajo.. el de .1uf 400v nose para que sirve.. y muchas otras incognitas.. capaz si lo ensamblo funca a la primera.. pero estaria mejor saber que estamos haciendo..


 

Los dos capacitores son de 0,47 uF por 1.000 Volts poliester , eso suma 1 uF , pero se ponen dos en paralelo para que sea menos inductivo , no se olviden que esos capacitores estan enrollados dentro .

M mayuscula es MEGA o sea 2,2 Megohms , m minuscula sería MILI , eso es por convención. Esa resistencia no es para nada crítica se puede poner 1 Megohm o hasta no ponerla.

El capacitor de .1 uF de abajo es el que dispara el tiristor.

Entre el de 47 uF y el tiristor , le pondría un inductor para que ese capacitor no se descargue a traves de él y eleve algo la tensión de carga de los de .47 uF




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Cambié tu post de hilo. Este es más adecuado para el circuito del link.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Sí, 2m, tenías razón.<


 


Saludos !


----------



## nacho_brc

Perdon Dosmetros por mi pregunta media tonta.. es que aveces la gente usa por ej para microfaradios mf y a mi entender eso es milifaradios.. pero bueno.. me alegra saber que aca se habla con propiedad jajaj tengo el pcb hecho con algunas instrucciones hecho con el pcb wizard.. pero quise subirlo en el otro post y no me deja la pagina.. despues lo trato de subir de nuevo..


----------



## Papusxxdd

Fijense este circuito a ver que les parece lo encontre entre tantas otras cosas que tengo en mi disco rigido, es un poco complejo y con mosfet pero bien explicado, debe andar lindo...


----------



## nacho_brc

muyy muy bueno tu circuito papusxxdd.. aunque me falta bastante para lograr hacer algo asi.. si logro armar el cdi que mostró dosmetros seguramente me envaliente para meterle a ese.. saludos


----------



## Cacho

nacho_brc dijo:


> ...pero quice subirlo en el otro post y no me deja la pagina.. despues lo trato de subir de nuevo..


El formato de los archivos de los simuladores no está entre los aceptados por la página. Si querés subir uno de esos, comprimilo y subilo en un zip 

Saludos y claro que hacemos diferencia entre uF y mF, y entre m y M. Es un foro técnico


----------



## nacho_brc

lo que pasaba cacho era que al parecer la pagina estaba media caida.. porque los archivos yo los transforme en pdf.. pero cuando subia uno se trababa la pagina y como que se actualizaba automaticamente cada 2 segundos.. sin dejarme siquiera revisar si el mensaje estaba.. capaz es solo mi pc.. pero bueno.. eso me pasaba


----------



## chevettero

hola
mariano 281

sabes arme el circuito pero parte y me manda ala cresta la bateria ya que si lo apago ya no tengo carga a que se puede dever?
me estoy reprimiendo con esto


----------



## mariano281

hola chevettero, no entiendo muy bien cual es el problema. Usando el modulo te descarga la bateria?


----------



## chevettero

lo que pasa es que le doy partida al auto enciende del +10 anda parejito todo exelente pero detengo el motor y al volver a encenderlo la bateria no tiene carga le cambio bateria y parte super bien hasta que lo detengo  al volver a los platinos no sucede   
a que se puede dever sera que me sigue comsumiendo la bateria el modulo  en vez de trabajar solamente con el arternador


----------



## mariano281

chevettero dijo:


> lo que pasa es que le doy partida al auto enciende del +10 anda parejito todo exelente pero detengo el motor y al volver a encenderlo la bateria no tiene carga le cambio bateria y parte super bien hasta que lo detengo  al volver a los platinos no sucede
> a que se puede dever sera que me sigue comsumiendo la bateria el modulo  en vez de trabajar solamente con el arternador



Es extraño... yo con los que llevo hechos no tuve ese problema y no creo que sea un problema propio del modulo ya que la unica corriente que usa la toma del positivo de la bobina. Fijate si al apagar el auto no sigue habiendo algo de tension en la bobina. De ser asi tenes algun problema en la llave de encendido. 
Con el platino no te paso nunca?
Edito el mensaje porque se me ocurrio algo.... se me hace que la terminal de conexion del modulo que va a + 12 volts, ¿lo tomaste del + de la bobina, no? Porque si lo conectaste a +12 volts directo de la bateria seguro que te la va a descargar.


----------



## gromzap

Hola Mariano 281... he realizado el circuito que propones y no me arranca, tengo una montero mitsubishi 2600... ¿debo colocar a punto los platinos para que arranque o que debo hacer???


----------



## mariano281

Hola Gromzap, Si previamente a poner el modulo, el auto arrancaba, tambien lo debe hacer con el modulo.
Verifica bien toda la instalacion del modulo, asegurate de haber desconectado el condensador del distribuidor (muy importante), que el modulo tenga buena masa y que NO este conectado el cable que va del platino al negativo de la bobina.
Si sigue sin arrancar, ya sera cuestion de verificar el conexionado interno del modulo y medir bien todos los componentes nuevamente con tester. Hay muchos componentes de muy mala calidad en el mercado que ante el primer uso, fallan.

Lo que me paso con el primer encendido que fabrique es que habia conectado mal el BU2508, lo corregi y seguia sin funcionar, finalmente descubri que habia hecho mal una conexion en el circuito  A veces en el afan de armar las cosas rapido, se nos escapa algo 
Saludos y cualquier cosa avisame.


----------



## matu31

Hola gente, mariano, me puse a armar el circuito que posteaste, ya lo habia armado antes, pero con inconvenientes con la temperatura que levantaba el bu2508af, ademas de la resistencia de 5w que se calentaba mucho....asique viendo los cambios que habias propuesto, me largue a hacerlo nuevamente, lo arme con un buen disipador y compre las resistencias nuevas de 5w las de 100 y de 10w la de 15....

La resistencia de 470 tenia una pequeña, de las comunes de 4 colores, no tengo idea si disipa 1/2 w como dice el diagrama, pero supuse que no era relevante, el bu2508 y el tip 30, los probe antes de soldarlos con el ohmetro y funcionan bien....

Monte todo, el bu2508 arriba de un disipador con una bornera triple para conectarlo al circuito y quedo todo barbaro...

Obviamente el problema vino cuando conecte todo y no anduvo el auto.....

quisiera que si se te ocurre alguna idea me tiraras una ayuda...te dejo unas fotos generales...abrazos

Lo unico que se me ocurre, es que el capacitor que me vendieron es naranja y dice 0.01K 630V, eso estara bien? y en caso de que no este bien, influiria en el funcionamiento?

Gracias

Fotos del circuito:

http://yfrog.com/1ximagen012tbj
http://yfrog.com/g4imagen013ij
http://yfrog.com/16imagen014knj
http://yfrog.com/jmimagen015vkj
http://yfrog.com/ghimagen016x0j


----------



## DOSMETROS

matu31 dijo:


> Lo unico que se me ocurre, es que el capacitor que me vendieron es naranja y dice 0.01K 630V, eso estara bien? y en caso de que no este bien, influiria en el funcionamiento?


 
Ese capacitor es 10 veces más chico que el del diagrama , debe ser 0,1 uF y para 600 o 1000 V

Ahí la letra K es la precisión , no es importante.

Sin ese capacitor , la bobina no puede oscilar y no hay chispa.

Saludos !


----------



## matu31

en serio? osea que si cambio el capacitor capaz que fue eso nomas??

que barbaro!! voy a probar ya!!! 

Muchas gracias!!!

Edito nuevamente.....Cambie el capacitor por un suntan 2J224K, que usaba antes en este mismo circuito, que en teoria es de 0.1uf 630v....y el circuito sigue sin funcinar....mañana quizas pruebe con otro bu2508 que tengo guardado....y comprare un capacitor de .1uf 600v nuevo...pero lo veo dificil que funcione....


No entiendo nada....una vez hice el circuito montado todo asi nomas y el auto arranco, ahora lo hice lo mejor que me salio para que no se rompa ni se queme nada y no anda......


----------



## mariano281

Matu, tal como te dijo dosmetros el capacitor es 0.1 no 0.01. 
En realidad no se me ocurre como puede no funcionar. Casualmente hara cosa de 2 semanas atras le fabrique uno a un amigo que tiene un taunus 2.3 y estaba teniendo problemas de tension a bajas rpm y le hacia un tironeo importante el auto. Se lo di, lo coloco y anduvo como todos los otros que se fabricaron siguiendo el diagrama, le desaparecio el tironeo y el arranque en frio que tiene ahora es inmediato.
Revisa hasta el hartazgo el diagrama de conexiones que hiciste.
Desconecta el capacitor del distribuidor.
Asegurate que el modulo tenga buena masa (la mejor masa es con un tornillo para chapa agarrado contra la carroceria)
Saludos!


----------



## matu31

Ahora si!!!!!!!!!!

Revise todo y habia puesto el tip30 al reves!!! no lo puedo creer, que zapallo!!!

Ahora si, apenas gire la llave estaba en marcha!!

Una maravilla...

Ya que estoy les hago una consulta, en una foto del circuito en la pagina anterior se ve una de esas plaquetas de cobre perforadas...ayer cuando fui a buscar las resistencias a la casa de electronica y pedi plaqueta de cobre me ofrecieron esa...pero nunca las use, cual es la ventaja? ademas de no tener que hacer los agujeros obviamente....son todos cuadraditos de cobre, se supone que vos unis con estaño esos cuadritos para hacer una pista?

Gracias por toda su ayuda!!!! espero que funcione por mucho tiempo este circuito!!! abrazos!

matu


----------



## arcontrol2008

te felicito matu31 ....  nadie armo el encendido que puce yo aca con un pic ???? si alguien lo arma que diga como le funciona   un  abrazo .......


----------



## matu31

gracias arcontrol, el del pic lo vi, pero no me tengo fe todavia, recien estoy haciendo parpadear unos leds con picbasic y un programador que consegui....

abrazos!!


----------



## mariano281

Suele pasar Matu y me alegro que lo hayas hecho funcionar!!!! El tema es que una vez que esta todo armado despues no se tienen ganas de renegar viendo que se puso mal jejeje!!!
Yo uso esas plaquetas preperforadas para no andar haciendo la plaqueta con acido (de vago que soy nomas). En estas plaquetas mandas todos los componentes acomodados lo mejor posible y despues, del otro lado, vas haciendo las pistas con estaño. En un periquete tenes el circuito armado. La contra es que son mas caras que las comunes. 
El encendido este yo lo tengo colocado desde hace mas de 2 años y jamas tuve un problema.
Trata de ubicarlo en algun lado donde este bien refrigerado y alejado del calor del motor.
Controla periodicamente como carga el alternador, esa es la principal causa para que se quemen tanto encendidos transistorizados como electronicos.
Lo ideal al colocar este modulo es poner un platino nuevo, total es el ultimo que vas a comprar!
Saludos y que disfrutes el encendido!!!!


----------



## josej44

Manotas dijo:
			
		

> si esta completo
> 
> AUn no me dan respuesta  a mi pregunta  mmmmmm



Anda a la perfección.


----------



## axelfoley

Hola Mariano281 che antes que nada gracias por el circuito. te cuento que arme otro encendido y no me funciono, ahora voy a intentar con el tuyo... Una consulta te quiero hacer: el BU208A es equivalente al BU2508AF ? y el BD140 al TIP30C ? desde ya muchas gracias !


----------



## chelin009

Hola a todos. Les cuento que se muy poco de electrónica pero me apasiona tanto que me estoy animando a hacer cosas.
Empecé haciendo el encendido que dejó Mariano281, en pocos días subo las fotos de como me quedó.
Lo probé unos minutos y funcionó bien, la pregunta que quería hacerles es si con ese encendido es necesario sacarle el condensador al distribuidor dado que lo dejé puesto y no tuve ningún problema. 

Si se puede dejar le voy a colocar una tecla combinada en el cable negativo que va a la bobina por si deja de funcionar el eléctronico, seguir con el convencional sin necesidad de empalmar cables.

Espero con ansias la respuesta. 

Un saludo a todos, *son unos genios* !!


----------



## mariano281

Hola Chelin, perdon por la demora en responder, estuve bastante colgado con todo lo que sea internet.
Me alegro que te haya funcionado bien, la verdad que es bien simple y anda muy bien.
Sobre tu duda, conviene desconectar el condensador del distribuidor, hace al mejor funcionamiento del encendido. En muchos casos supe que al dejar el condensador conectado hacia fallas.
En mi caso lo que hice fue ponerle una ficha macho-hembra al condensador para conectarlo rapidamente ante fallas del modulo.
Tambien lo ideal es poner un platino nuevo al momento de poner el modulo.
Saludos!


----------



## arcontrol2008

hola gente yo a un amigo le saque el platino y le coloque un sensor y saque el  platino y funciono ok .le dejo la foto esta en un ford escort  .. le coloque con el encendido pic que postee. no se si a este otro encendido hay que agregarle algun transistor en la entrada calculo que si , y ahi si se olvidad de cambiar platinos y mejoran los pulsos  ..
yo en este le saque el avance centrifugo por que el pic hace esa funcion pero en el caso de este otro encendido le dejan el avance centrifugo.


----------



## chelin009

Gracias Mariano por responder !!! Te cuento que la vez que lo probé, el auto arrancó lo mas bien. Ahi lo saqué para terminarlo de armar (me faltaba comprar la cajita) y hace poco cuando lo volvi a probar no andaba, tiraba chispa pobre. 
Le saque el condensador y anda lo mas bien. Me llama la atencion que la primer vez haya funcionado con el condensador y ahora no, pero bueno, lo importante es que ya lleva mas de una semana instalado y ningun drama.
Lo instalé en el Senda de mi viejo. Lo prometido, acá les dejo las fotos de como me quedó, sepan entender si está desprolijo o si no esta muy bien distribuído ya que es mi la primer placa que armo. Use una placa experimental ya agujereada, por lo que tuve que armarle las pistas con estaño, la proxima espero hacerla con placa virgen y percloruro. 









Acá puesto en la cajita ya agarrado a la carrocería. Faltan pintar de negro los tornillos para que quede prolijo. Tiene un disipador de 10 X 5 cm al que le atornille los dos transistores. De la caja sale un cable tipo taller de 3 X 0,75. El cable que falta (masa) esta conectado por dentro al bulon que agarra el soporte que va a tornillado a la carroceria.



Gracias Mariano de nuevo !!!

Saludos a todos


----------



## jarroala

hola a todos, les cuento que soy medio queso pero igual m anime je, aunq*[CHAT NO]* no consegui los transistores originalmente marcados como el tip162 pero los suplante por el 2n2222 encapsulado metalico y el bu941p y nada, por los demas componentes son los requeridos excepto los diodos que son todos del 4007 asi q*[CHAT NO]* voy a intentar con el pasado por mariano asi que por favor quien podria pasar el diagrama en cuanto a los terminales como conectarlos en el circuito y algun pcb del mismo gracias!!desde rosario, jorge.- gracias


----------



## chelin009

Hola Jorge, en la página 8 esta el diagrama que nos dejo Mariano. Te dejo el link, es el que yo hice:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/376030/ _
Con respecto al pcb no está hecho pero si queres fijate en el comentario anterior al tuyo que puse las fotos de como me quedó, si querés copiatelo, es el que posteó Mariano !


----------



## jarroala

gracias solo que no entendia como conectar la resistencia al 2do transistor, ya esta solucionado, gracias, es q*[CHAT NO]* tuve problemas con el primero q*[CHAT NO]* postearon no consegui hacerlo funcionar


----------



## chelin009

De nada Jorge, armalo sin miedo que anda joya !!!  

Saludos !


----------



## jarroala

y las conexiones al encendido? cual a bobina, cual a masa y demas en la fotos del encendido de chelin009, quien m*[CHAT NO]* podria responder, pero del modelo que armo chelin009 ya q*[CHAT NO]* lo arme igual con las borneras solo q*[CHAT NO]* no quiero conectarlo mal je muchas gracias,


----------



## chelin009

jarroala dijo:


> y las conexiones al encendido? cual a bobina, cual a masa y demas en la fotos del encendido de chelin009, quien m*[CHAT NO]* podria responder, pero del modelo que armo chelin009 ya q*[CHAT NO]* lo arme igual con las borneras solo q*[CHAT NO]* no quiero conectarlo mal je muchas gracias,



Jorge, en el que arme yo con las dos borneras, la conexion es la siguiente:

Vista la placa desde arriba (Foto 1), las borneras dobles tienen esta conexion:

Bornera izquierda: Arriba --> Negativo a bobina
Bornera izquierda: Abajo --> Positivo de contacto (mas practico robarlo del positivo de bobina)

Bornera derecha: Arriba --> Masa
Bornera derecha: Abajo --> Platinos

Si te haces lio fijate en la foto que se ve la parte de abajo, le habia puesto provisorio unas letras, la "P" es platinos, el -B es negativo bobina, el - negativo y + positivo (no se nota por el brillo del flash)


----------



## jarroala

muchas gracias genio! mañana lo pruebo otra vez! es que no se veia bien por el flash je, pero como lo conecte mal la primera vez no se abran quemado alguno de los componentes?? espero que no de todas formas millones de gracias!! un abrazo.-


----------



## marcelitoescort

Después de un tiempo vuelvo por acá solamente para comentarles que sigo con el encendido que armé con el esquema que puse en este post y la verdad que sigue andando de diez!!
Lo único con lo que cada tanto tengo problemas es con los platinos, pero más que nada por desgaste mecánico del plastiquito que toca contra las levas del eje del distribuidor...
La verdad que vale la pena hacerlo!!!! Es notorio el cambio!!!


----------



## jarroala

y saben yo sigo sin hacerlo arrancar, no se q*UE* sera? cambie componentes, compre distintas calidades y nada, tan malo soy jejeje??puede ser que esten mal conectados los transistores?no se que hacer...hasta pienso en comprar uno armado ja


----------



## chelin009

jarroala dijo:


> y saben yo sigo sin hacerlo arrancar, no se q*UE* sera? cambie componentes, compre distintas calidades y nada, tan malo soy jejeje??puede ser que esten mal conectados los transistores?no se que hacer...hasta pienso en comprar uno armado ja



Hola Jorge, es raro que no te arranque, yo también lo había conectado mal y sin embargo no se me quemó.
De todas formas trata de revisar esto: Fijate en mis fotos que los transistores tienen 3 colores de cables. El rojo lo puse como emisor, el amarillo es colector y el blanco es base. Fijate que esté bien conectado.

Y otra cosa que creo que es la clave de que no te ande, es el *condensador del distribuidor*. Hay que sacarlo, sino quizás te pueda funcionar en algún momento como me pasó a mi, pero una vez lo saqué y al tiempo cuando lo volví a conectar nunca arrancó, le saqué el condensador al distribuidor y arranco joya, ya lleva 1 mes sin ningun problema, y eso que todavía no le compré platinos nuevos, los que tiene están con mucho uso !

Abrazo !


----------



## jarroala

yo justo ayer le compre platinos y condensador nuevos, sigue sin andar el modullito y desde la primer conexion le habia sacado el condensador al distribuidor, lo que si tiene es una resistencia de 15 ohms y 7w por la de 15 ohms y 10w que supuestamente iria igual, no se...de todas formas mucas gracias por responder, los mantendre al tanto.-
un abrazo.-


----------



## marcelitoescort

Hago una pregunta para los expertos, recuerdo que en una de las tantas pruebas que hice con uno de estos circuitos, estaba en el motor acelerando desde el carburador al auto y en una de esas el cable de "masa" del circuito se desconectó y el auto ni se inmutó y siguió andando...
Que puede significar eso? de donde agarra masa el circuito como para seguir funcionando?
Por otro lado, les cuento que estuve haciendo otro igual al que tengo andando ya hace un tiempo en mi auto (el velleman con 2n2222 y BU922T) para instalarselo a un amigo y no logré hasta el momento conseguir un BU922T que no sea trucho, no anda ninguno... Voy a probar con algun 922 huevo frito o los 941 o 931... 
A tener cuidado con los transistores!!!


----------



## Metalmaniaco

marcelitoescort dijo:


> Hago una pregunta para los expertos, recuerdo que en una de las tantas pruebas que hice con uno de estos circuitos, estaba en el motor acelerando desde el carburador al auto y en una de esas el cable de "masa" del circuito se desconectó y el auto ni se inmutó y siguió andando...
> Que puede significar eso? de donde agarra masa el circuito como para seguir funcionando?
> Por otro lado, les cuento que estuve haciendo otro igual al que tengo andando ya hace un tiempo en mi auto (el velleman con 2n2222 y BU922T) para instalarselo a un amigo y no logré hasta el momento conseguir un BU922T que no sea trucho, no anda ninguno... Voy a probar con algun 922 huevo frito o los 941 o 931...
> A tener cuidado con los transistores!!!



Hola marcelitoescort! La verdad no me considero un "experto", ni mucho menos, es muy probable (no se como lo armaste) que si armaste el circuito sobre algo metalico, o sea, si lo hiciste con algun transistor tipo huevo frito con colector a masa (sobre la carcasa) y que la carcaza la hayas agarrado a las masa del auto (posiblemente a la carroceria) no si se entiende lo que quiero decir! 

Un Abrazo! Matias


----------



## marcelitoescort

Metalmaniaco dijo:


> Hola marcelitoescort! La verdad no me considero un "experto", ni mucho menos, es muy probable (no se como lo armaste) que si armaste el circuito sobre algo metalico, o sea, si lo hiciste con algun transistor tipo huevo frito con colector a masa (sobre la carcasa) y que la carcaza la hayas agarrado a las masa del auto (posiblemente a la carroceria) no si se entiende lo que quiero decir!
> 
> Un Abrazo! Matias



En realidad ni lo uno ni lo otro, armé dos, uno con un to-220 y otro con un to-3 (huevo frito) y en ambos casos esta aislado el disipador de la carcasa del integrado y a su vez el disipador de la masa del auto...
Es raro, pero anda, yo lo que procuro es que tenga siempre buena masa y ya.... Pero que la duda la tengo... la tengo


----------



## canatran13

arcontrol2008 dijo:


> hola gente yo a un amigo le saque el platino y le coloque un sensor y saque el  platino y funciono ok .le dejo la foto esta en un ford escort  .. le coloque con el encendido pic que postee. no se si a este otro encendido hay que agregarle algun transistor en la entrada calculo que si , y ahi si se olvidad de cambiar platinos y mejoran los pulsos  ..
> yo en este le saque el avance centrifugo por que el pic hace esa funcion pero en el caso de este otro encendido le dejan el avance centrifugo.



Hola, saludos a todos, muy bueno el tema de estos encendios. Yo arme el circuito que es mas simple, (el que lleva el BU2508AF). Mi consulta es la siguiente, que tengo que hacer para reemplazar definitivamente el platino por un sensor hall. Tengo que agregar resistencias, transistor o quien sabe que?, si es asi como las conecto y que sensor serviría?. Saludos desde Chile.


----------



## arcontrol2008

canatran13 dijo:


> Hola, saludos a todos, muy bueno el tema de estos encendios. Yo arme el circuito que es mas simple, (el que lleva el BU2508AF). Mi consulta es la siguiente, que tengo que hacer para reemplazar definitivamente el platino por un sensor hall. Tengo que agregar resistencias, transistor o quien sabe que?, si es asi como las conecto y que sensor serviría?. Saludos desde Chile.





hola este sensor que use son las que llevan las motos de 4 tiempos ,son los que dan el pulso para que funcione el cdi ,son baratos y no dan problemas .aca salen 2 dolares .son de 2 cables uno a masa y el otro a la entrada del encendido .
yo le saque el avance centrifugo por que el avance se lo doy con el pic .fíjate si podes hacerlo es muy fácil y anda ok . una recomendación es usar cables resistivos ( no de alambre ) para que no produzca interferencia en el pic .

si ya tenes tu encendido echo podes colocarle un bc547 0 un  bc337 en la entrada . emisor a masa ,a la base una resistencia de 1k ( que seria la entrada del sensor nuevo ),y colector a la entrada de tu encendido, pienso que funcionaria .. no se si alguien mas se le ocurre otra forma .a las ordenes 

pd:se usan las levas que abren el platino como pulsos coloca el sensor lo mas cerca que puedas 
de las levas asi no pierde señal ..


----------



## mauriciogarcia86

Hola, que tal? les traigo otro modelo de encendido que lo estuve probando y anda muy bien. Adjunto esta el archivo, con nombre: encendido 1.
Se me hace muy dificil conseguir el transistor que lleva (BU941zp) asi que estaba pensando en cambiarlo, estuve averiguando y me arme una lista de transistores usados en encendidos electronicos, todos tienen caracteristicas similares:
Bu922t
Bu2508a
Bu508a/ Bu208a
Tip 162
Bu931
Necesito buscar alguno que me sea mas facil de conseguir, el tema es que miro los datasheet pero no se que tener en cuenta, ya que no hay 2 iguales.. Me gustaria que me puedan decir que es lo principal que tengo que mirar en el datasheet a la hora de efectuar un reemplazo y tambien por cual de esos podria hacer el cambio
Adjunto envio el diagrama del encendido y los datasheet

Ya que está, me gustaria saber si entre este encendido y el del diagrama 2 (el que esta en este post en la pagina 8) hay alguna diferencia, osea si uno es mejor que otro.

Desde ya mil gracias

Saludoss!

Pd: hace mucho tiempo que leo el foro, esta es la primera vez que me animo a postear algo.


----------



## MerLiNz

creo que con un mosfet te ahorrarias algunos componentes, lo veo algo complejo para ser un sistema de switch.

Yo una vez me monte un driver para una bobina de encendido para un MCU, con un mosfet y un transistor (y sus debidas resistencias).


----------



## yoelmauri

Pregunto.. hay alguna posiblidad de quemar el tacometro conectando un encendido transistorizado? 
Saludoss


----------



## MerLiNz

todo lo contrario, un encendido transistorizado es mas seguro que uno mecanico, el mecanico lleva incluso un condensador para evitar los picos en el ruptor, si este condensador se estropea los contactos se destruyen en poco tiempo. Sin embargo en uno transistorizado la intensidad que pasa por el ruptor es muy muy baja, puedes quitar incluso el condensador. Con todo esto me refiero a que en uno mecanico la corriente esta controlada mas mecanicamente y con mas posibilidades de picos de tension.


----------



## lolo2n3055

Alguien save para que sirve ese diodo Zener que trae este transistor Fosfet:
Ver el archivo adjunto 53061]


----------



## pandacba

Si leyeras las hojas de datos de los semiconductores y/o profundizaras en como se uaan(Este for e internet estan llenos de información al respecto) no preguntarias algo semejante, es simplemente par que la tensión no sobre pase de cierto valor y dañe el dispositvo.

Incluso hay que tener cuidado que el gate no sobrepase de cierto valor porque tambien se daña, por eso alli suelen haber zeners tambien y en algunos dispositivos vienen dentro...


----------



## lolo2n3055

Gracias por tu respuesta, mas o menos me hacia una idea de que eso era así, pero no estaba muy seguro.
Bueno preguntar no esta demás................
Gracias.


----------



## arcontrol2008

MerLiNz dijo:


> creo que con un mosfet te ahorrarias algunos componentes, lo veo algo complejo para ser un sistema de switch.
> 
> Yo una vez me monte un driver para una bobina de encendido para un MCU, con un mosfet y un transistor (y sus debidas resistencias).



exelente el circuito yo use el mismo la diferencian que yo use un irf540 y esta funcionando


----------



## MerLiNz

yo probe con el 530 y creo que el otro el 44n, ambos me dieron buen resultado


----------



## mauriciogarcia86

Les hago una consulta, estoy usando el circuito que esta en el archivo adjunto (encendido 1)
Tuve un problema, hasta ahora lo venia usando con una bobina de encendido a platino, anda bien, pero le hice uno para un amigo del sur, y me dijo que el otro dia le llegó y cuando lo probó se le quemó, el le puso una bobina bosh roja de aproximadamente 1ohm en el primario, (la que uso yo tiene como 3ohm). El tema es que justo yo queria cambiar la bobina por una de encendido electronico, asi que nose como saber hasta cuantos ohm como minimo me puedo estirar..
Ahh otra cosa, reemplaze el bu941zp por el bu2508 porque me era mas facil de conseguir, lo probé y salio andando, lo que si.. no tengo idea si mejore o no el circuito.. o al reves, si empeore algo.

Agradezco sus ayudas, y de paso aporto esdte circuito que me anda muy bien (con la bobina comun)

Chauuu


----------



## MerLiNz

es algo complicado entender tu esquema aun asi por lo que he visto el positivo de la bobina deberia ir directo a 12v mediante la llave de contacto, tal como esta ahi tienes una resistencia limitando la intensidad de la bobina y no se deberia limitar la intensidad, ademas de que la mayor parte de tension caera en esa resistencia.

Te deberias leer el datasheet de los transistores y ver si soportan la intensidad para esas bobinas, de una bobina de 3ohm a otra de 1ohm hay unos cuantos amperios de diferencia, quiza el transistor que pusiste no soporta esa corriente y por eso se quemo.

Otra cosa que acabo de ver es que la bobina+ esta alimentada a traves del platino, no le veo mucho sentido al circuito sinceramente.


----------



## mauriciogarcia86

El positivo de la bobina (contacto 12v) va directamente conectado al emisor..

Mas alla de eso, por ahora lo que mas me interesa (despues si puedo mejorar el circuito bienvenido sea) en que parametros del transistor me tengo que fijar, porque hay voltajes maximo, corriente colector, hay muchos valores que la verdad, tengo idea de electronica, pero no me doy cuenta en que fijarme. Partamos de la base que el transistor ya anda con una bobina comun, osea el circuito funciona.

Te agradezco

Saludoss


----------



## MerLiNz

es por eso que con un esquema se entenderia mejor, porque para entenderlo bien tendria que mirar el datasheet de cada componente para ver a que corresponde cada pin del transistor. Hubiese sido mas facil de entender que pusieras +12V en vez de bobina+ se da a entender que va enchufado directo a la bobina sin contar que la bobina esta enchufada tambien a los 12V. Nose si me explico. Lo que te quiero dar a entender es que si quieres ayuda tambien es conveniente de que facilites la compresion del esquema, hay gente que no les gusta perder el tiempo descifrando un esquema y directamente ni te contestan.

Aun asi, te interesa mirar en el datasheet la intesidad maxima que soporta, el hfe (ganancia) para calcular las resistencias y el voltaje maximo tambien.


----------



## mauriciogarcia86

Hola, gracias por responderme.
La verdad es esa, se que tengo que facilitar todo, porque el que necesita la ayuda soy yo, pero como tengo todos esos datos tan metidos en la cabeza de estos componentes ni me di cuenta que el que no conoce el circuito seguramente no los tienen en mente. Bueno, ahi va, el circuito con los datos y los datasheet de los transistores estan en el ultimo mensaje de esta pagina https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/encendido-transistorizado-automovil-36489/index10.html.
Pongo aca tambien esos datos para que sea mas rapido de leer:

Del BU941ZP: (no se cual es la intensidad de todas esas que tengo que tener en cuenta)

IC Collector Current 15 A
ICM Collector Peak Current 30 A
IB Base Current 1 A
IBM Base Peak Current 5 A

hFE* DC Current Gain IC = 5 A VCE = 10 V 300

Del BU2508

IC Collector current (DC) - 8 A
ICM Collector current peak value - 15 A
ICsat Collector saturation current 4.5 - A

hFE DC current gain IC = 100 mA; VCE = 5 V

Por lo que estoy viendo, creo que reemplazé por un transistor que soporta menos corriente, por lo tanto se va a quemar mas facil con bobinas de menos ohm, igual me interesaria saber como poder hacer la cuenta.

Pd: uso este circuito porque lo probé y se que funciona, pero si consiguiera uno asi de sencillo y que pueda usar bobinas de menos ohm bienvenido sea. He visto muchos circuitos, incluso en este post vi varios, pero a la hora de hacerlos muchos no funcionan correctamente. Igual lo que mas me interesa es aprender.

Graciass


----------



## MerLiNz

si, seguramente sea por el cambio que hiciste, date cuenta que has disminuido la intensidad maxima que puede pasar por el transistor por casi la mitad.

Puedes probar el circuito que yo hice, lo probe y funciono perfectamente, con una bobina de 0,6Ohm

Ver el archivo adjunto 53061


----------



## mauriciogarcia86

Muchas gracias Merlinz por las respuestas!! voy a ver si consigo esos transistores que calculo que si.. y me pongo a hacer el circuito.. no lo habia hecho porque me parecia que estaba incompleto, va, hay partes que no entiendo.. la llave esa es el platino, el positivo de la bobina esta, masa está, ahora el negativo de la bobina es la union de r1 y r2?? y otra cosa mas, de cuantos watts son r1 y r2.

Ya que esta para saber me gustaria saber cual es el valor de intensidad que me tengo que fijar para saber si soporta una bobina u otra, osea el calculo que tengo que hacer.

Chauu y gracias de nuevo


----------



## MerLiNz

Lo hice asi para que sea mas comprensible, los triangulos mirando hacia arriba (que estan encima de las R1, R2 y bobina quiere decir toma de 12V, osea seria enchufarlo todo a un positivo en este caso seria el positivo de la bobina.

L1 es la bobina, como ves con su positivo, y la masa de la bobina iria al mosfet (Q1), a su vez el mosfet iria a masa. Buscate en google informacion sobre los transistores mosfet, a diferencia que los que tu usas son activados por tension, la intensidad que necesitan para funcionar es casi nula, aparte son transistores de alta potencia, ese que ves ahi irfz44n soporta 49A de sobra para cualquier bobina, le podrias poner otro mas pequeño porque seria desperdiciarlo pero yo era el que tenia a mano.

Si quieres aprender algo mas sobre electronica deberias estudiarte la ley de ohm, asi verias que resistencias necesitarias, te pongo el calculo.
I=V/R
I=13/1000
I=0,013A

P=V*I
P=13*0,013
P=0,169W

En realidad seria menos ya que el transistor tiene tambien una resistencia, pero para no complicarte ahi ves que la potencia que disiparia la resistencia es menos de 0,169W, osea con una resistencia de 1/4W te vale de sobra.

Sobre conseguir los transistores pues segurisimo que si, el 2n2222 es muy muy tipico, el mosfet quiza te sea un poco mas complicado pero seguro que lo encuentras ya que no es un mosfet tan viejo. 

Lo que ves sin enchufar en la bobina equivaldria al secundario de la bobina (alta tension).

Si ves que no lo entiendes bien me lo dices y te hago otro para que lo entiendas mas facil.


----------



## mauriciogarcia86

Buenisimo Merlinz, antes del fin de semana lo hago seguro y comento los resultados!
Lo de las resistencias me lo re comí, tengo que aprender a pensar cuando veo los circuitos, la ley de ohm la se, nose porque no la apliqué.
Lo que queria saber es esto.. a ver si hago bien los calculos.. en mi circuito, yo tengo 14v aproximados, con la resistencia de 1ohm se quemó el transistor, el transistor en su pdf dice: IC Collector Current 15 A, supuestamente estaria al limite, osea 14A, este es el valor que tengo que leer?? o otro? si es este.. se quemó por estar tan al limite no?

Al margen de lo otro.. entre los dos circuitos no hay diferencia de funcionamiento no? me pregunto porque usar circuitos tan complicados (a diferencia de este sumamente sencillo) si los 2 dan el mismo resultado y hasta este ultimo es mas barato. O hay algo que logro con el otro circuito y con este no..

Bueno mil graciasss


----------



## MerLiNz

Segun pusiste cambiaste por el bu2508, segun los datos que pusiste pone IC current: 8A, con 8A para una bobina de 1Ohm lo quemas, con el otro que pusiste tambien esta al limite.

Otra cosa que tienes que tener muy en cuenta es el voltaje que soporta el transistor, las bobinas cuando les cortas las corriente (para hacer la chispa en el 2º) crean una tension inversa bastante grande (200v aproximadamente, hablando de bobinas de encendido). Si le pones un transistor con poco voltaje lo achicharras, yo con el mosfet no tube problemas, ni se calentaba tampoco ya que al aplicarle 12v en la gate la resistencia interna de este es muy baja y disipa muy poca potencia.

Sobre tu pregunta, esos circuitos son viejos, tienen mucho tiempo ya, los mosfet antes eran bastante mas caros ademas tampoco existia mucha variedad, ahora la tecnologia cada vez se usan mas, bajan bastante el consumo, ya muchos componentes estan basados en esta tecnologia.
En el circuito que pusiste tu esta basado en una configuracion darlington, ahora existen ya transistores darlington integrados, el funcionamiento es similar, el problema es que al usar un transistor tipo BJT le tienes que poner resistencias para limitar tambien la intensidad de la base, cosa que con el mosfet no es necesaria.

Tambien he visto que venden directamente drivers de encendido, osea como un transistor pero es unicamente un componente que hace la funcion de todo el circuito anterior, aunque siempre hay que adaptar algo si se usan los platinos.


----------



## cabeza de led

merlinz e visto otros circuitos que llevan un capacitor en paralelo entre colector y emisor para proteger los transistores no seria conveniente conectarle un al mosfet


----------



## MerLiNz

los mosfet normalmente soportan mas tension, en principio el irzf44n soporta 55V, se podria probar con otro de mas tension aun asi no creo que lo dañe, yo probe el mio durante unos minutos y no le paso nada, aun asi siempre se puede mejorar el circuito, normalmente para proteger los transistores de las bobinas se pone un diodo inverso (como el que tiene el mosfet) lo unico que no se si el diodo del mosfet soportaria la tension de la bobina. Siempre se puede probar con otros mosfet, es cuestion de cambiar el componente el circuito es el mismo.

Por ejemplo, tambien probe con el irf530n, este soporta 100V y 22A

Todo es cuestion de mirar el datasheet.


----------



## mauriciogarcia86

una ultima pregunta.. lleva disipador el mosfet??
Gracias


----------



## MerLiNz

En principio no, el mosfet a 15A disipa una potencia de unos 4W como mucho, durante unos 5ms por chispa que es lo que aproximadamente tiene una bobina de dwell, es algo insignificante, con el mismo metal que lleva detras lo puede disipar, aun asi como yo siempre digo, mas vale prevenir, por lo cual para completar el circuito pondria el mosfet atornillado a un trozo de aluminio.


----------



## mauriciogarcia86

Acabo de hacer el encendido, y podria decir que funciona a medias..
Como no tengo el auto aca ahora, probé el circuito con una lamparita de 1 o 2w y 12v (conectando la lampara adonde iria la bobina) y haciendo pulsos a masa con el cable que iria al platino. La lampara enciende a la mitad de potencia y starda en encender como medio segundo, osea va encendiendo de a poco, si hago toques rapidos no enciende. Eso con el otro circuito que habia publicado no me sucedia, algo raro seguro hay. El circuito esta bien hecho, es muy sencillo, lo comprobé como 5 veces.
 espero ayuda, graciassss


----------



## MerLiNz

pues es raro, miraste bien en el datasheet a que pin corresponde cada patilla no?? Yo lo hice y me funciono perfectamente. Aqui un video:


----------



## alequeve

Hola a todos este PDF es el circuito que lleva el CDI del Renault 21.
Creo que lo subi bien, es mi primera ves por este foro, un abrazo.


----------



## ciberporro

una pregunta los 4 diodos que lleva tienen que ser 1N4004, 1N4005,1N4006,1N4007 cada uno o pueden ser los 4 iguales??


----------



## Metalmaniaco

ciberporro dijo:


> una pregunta los 4 diodos que lleva tienen que ser 1N4004, 1N4005,1N4006,1N4007 cada uno o pueden ser los 4 iguales??


Si! yo usé los 4 diodos 1N4007, usalos tranquilos que anda perfecto!


----------



## guille2

Hola arme el encendido posteado por mariano, y anda muy bien, hace unos días lo instale en un Peugeot 504 y lo noto mas sereno al motor.
  Les dejo el pcb que diseñe para que lo armen.
  Lo único que no pude conseguí es el capacitor de 100n pero use uno de 220n.
  Saludos.


----------



## arcontrol2008

guille2 dijo:


> Hola arme el encendido posteado por mariano, y anda muy bien, hace unos días lo instale en un Peugeot 504 y lo noto mas sereno al motor.
> Les dejo el pcb que diseñe para que lo armen.
> Lo único que no pude conseguí es el capacitor de 100n pero use uno de 220n.
> Saludos.



muy lindo te felicito , una consulta capas que este funciona irfp250 .creo que es 30 amp 200volt ..


----------



## guille2

Hola gracias 
  Vos decís para usar el irfp250 para el circuito que posteo Merlinz? Si tendría que andar pero con uno mas chico de encapsulado to-220 alcanza.


----------



## arcontrol2008

guille2 dijo:


> Hola gracias
> Vos decís para usar el irfp250 para el circuito que posteo Merlinz? Si tendría que andar pero con uno mas chico de encapsulado to-220 alcanza.



decia por que yo no encontre el bu como lo armaste tu y este irfp250 creo que andaria


----------



## guille2

Hola yo trataría de conseguir algún monitor viejo que le puedas sacar el transistor del horizontal asegúrate que el diodo no este incluido dentro del transistor.
  Busca en la data del transistor suele decir no damper Diode. 
  Como ejemplo tengo aca un 2sc5048.
  Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Hay infindad de transistores para alta tensión sin damper, BUT11AF, BUT12AF, BU1508, BU2508, entre un montón de transistores semejantes


----------



## guille2

El plaquetodo modelo 312 es el mismo que postee mas arriba, solo hay algunas diferencia en los componetes. 
  El circuito esta probado por varios y anda bien.
  Acá no hay gnc, pero según lo que leí anda lo mismo
  Saludos.


----------



## arcontrol2008

estaria bueno a la gente que usa gnc que pudieran variar el avance usando este encendido posteado 
capas que con un 555 se puede hacer aumentar como 10 grados cuando usan gnc ...


----------



## elturco79

Hola a todos. yo arme un encendido el año pasado y si no me equivoco debe estar en este hilo e incluso conteste tambien una pregunta. lo coloque en un falcon con gnc(respuesta para integradin), lo unico que le cambie los dos transistores por otros mas potentes; el darlington era encapsulado to-220 y andaba fantastico(bu922) y el 2n2222a. el circuito estaba diseñado por Hades, creo.
Saludos


----------



## arcontrol2008

hola yo publique aca en el foro un encendido que arme unos cuantos con un pic16f628 y un bu931 .no se si alguien lo armo a mi me funciono y están andando actualmente .. esta el hex para el pic también ..


----------



## miniosorno

guille2 dijo:


> hola arme el encendido posteado por mariano, y anda muy bien, hace unos días lo instale en un peugeot 504 y lo noto mas sereno al motor.
> Les dejo el pcb que diseñe para que lo armen.
> Lo único que no pude conseguí es el capacitor de 100n pero use uno de 220n.
> Saludos.



hola guille una consulta desde chile el tip 3o lo puedo reemplazar por el tip 31 el la ciudada donde vivo hay una sola tienda de electronica


----------



## ANNERIS

Hola.... arme el encendido para un renault 12 y la verdad bajo el consumo, no mucho, pero bajo... y hace un poco de menos ruido...


----------



## guille2

miniosorno dijo:


> hola guille una consulta desde chile el tip 3o lo puedo reemplazar por el tip 31 el la ciudada donde vivo hay una sola tienda de electronica



 Hola no se puede reemplazar con el tip31, porque el tip30 es pnp y el tip31 npn. Esto es lo primero que tenes que mirar para hacer un reemplazo.
  Trata de conseguir un tip42 suerte 




ANNERIS dijo:


> Hola.... arme el encendido para un renault 12 y la  verdad bajo el consumo, no mucho, pero bajo... y hace un poco de menos  ruido...



cual de los circuitos armaste? 
tambien note que disminuyo el consumo


----------



## ANNERIS

El modelo Nº 312.pdf, es decir, el más facil...


----------



## miniosorno

Hola Guille2 yo de nuevo, te puedo pedir una ayudita tengo un problema con el encendido que arme, soy de Osorno Chile, te cuento arme en encendido que subio mariano, le doy arranque y todo de maravilla, pasan minutos y el transistor bu2508 se calienta y se apaga el motor.

Se enfria y da arranque como nunca y ese es el problema, te cuento los materiales que utilice son : 2 r de 100 ohms x 5w , 1 r de 15 homs x 10 w , 1 r de 470 ohms x 1 w el diodo 4007 un transistor 2508df y un transistor tip 32 c en reemplazo de el tip 30 c ya que no encontre el tip 30


----------



## guille2

Hola, desconectaste todos los capacitares?
  Ese encendido lleva un capacitor de 100nf  x 600V para proteger el transistor te consulto porque no esta entre los materiales que mencionas.


También podría se que la bobina tenga una resistencia demasiado baja menor a 2Ω, entonces circula mucha corriente por el transistor y por eso se calienta. Desconecta todo y medila.


  Te aseguraste que los componentes sean originales?

 Otra cosa, si podes proba el encendido fuera del auto. Pone un foco como carga, emulando la bobina y hace masa con el cable que va al platino.


----------



## miniosorno

Sip mira lo que hice fue conectar mal los cables y reutilice el capacitor de 220 nf x 630 v y el trancistor bu2508 les medi continuidad y el capacitor no marca nada y el transistor me marca un solo valor no deciende como deveria creo q estan en corto conecte mal el negativo bobina por masa el resto todo mide normal 



guille2 dijo:


> Hola, desconectaste todos los capacitares?
> Ese encendido lleva un capacitor de 100nf x 600V para proteger el transistor te consulto porque no esta entre los materiales que mencionas.
> 
> 
> También podría se que la bobina tenga una resistencia demasiado baja menor a 2Ω, entonces circula mucha corriente por el transistor y por eso se calienta. Desconecta todo y medila.
> 
> 
> Te aseguraste que los componentes sean originales?
> 
> Otra cosa, si podes proba el encendido fuera del auto. Pone un foco como carga, emulando la bobina y hace masa con el cable que va al platino.


 
Guille una consulta sigo con el mismo problema que se me quema el transistor el bu2508df se sigue quemando mi bobina tiene una resistencia de 2 ohms un amigo tiene la misma bobina y no se le quema el transistor pero eso si yo *C*reo que el capasitor es el problema el tiene un capasitor con los siguientes datos 1- 20% 600 w v em *QU*e *C*reo que es de 100 nf x 600 v y en mi circuito yo le estado colocando 1 cpacitor 224k x630 v que seria de 220 nf por 630 v y por eso se me quema el transistor por que los materiales los compramos ahi mismo el la tienda de electronica pero lo que no tienen el mismo capacitor de el tienen uno de poliester de 100 nf x 630 v me sirbe ojala me puedas responder


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

El otro transistor tampoco logro encontrarlo

EJ: T1 = 2n2219n ( no lo encuentro) remplazo por este 2n2222N Sirve ?
T2 = TIP162 ( no lo encuentro ) Replazo por este BTA41-600B Sirve ?

Amigo los sistemas de encendido para automovil funcionan mucho mejor con TIRISTOR pues tienen un tiempo de conmutacion muy pequeño en comparacion a los transistores, depende d si lo usaras de forma particular o competicion!


----------



## Manotas

yo logre hacerlo funcionar , y vendi el auto con el encendido 
ahora en mi nuevo auto me compre un  MSD multichispa con atrasador de encendido y launch control y otras cosas mas ,,, y va de maravilla en ralenti es muyy estable y la respuesta del automoil mejoro muchisimo el consumo tambien me dura mas la gasolina


----------



## matiasal

hola gente, hace rato que vengo siguiendo el tema ya prácticamente tengo el encendido armado, pero antes de ponerlo a prueba quisiera saber si perjudica en algo que le haya pasado una lima en el agujero de sujeción de tip30c ya que le puse un tornillo para fijarlo al disipador, con respecto al al bu2508af hay alguna forma de probar si funciona, desde ya muchas gracias.
prometo subir las fotos


----------



## nicolas

Gente ahi les dejo el pcb que yo voy a utilizar para armar el encendido... es el encendido del primer post... el tamaño de la placa es de 57 x 49 mm... la idea es utilizar el bu941 metalico con un disipador ZD1 de 5cm....

Espero les sirva...

voy a ver que tal anda en mi fiat 600


----------



## miniosorno

matiasal dijo:


> hola gente, hace rato que vengo siguiendo el tema ya prácticamente tengo el encendido armado, pero antes de ponerlo a prueba quisiera saber si perjudica en algo que le haya pasado una lima en el agujero de sujeción de tip30c ya que le puse un tornillo para fijarlo al disipador, con respecto al al bu2508af hay alguna forma de probar si funciona, desde ya muchas gracias.
> Prometo subir las fotos



matias  respondiendo  atu pregunta sobre aberle pasado una lima no  es de importancia siempre y cuando no  hallas daÑado  e transistor tip 3o c revisalo  si tiene alguna fisura en la parte negra si no tiene nada puede que este bueno  te recomiendo usar un multimetro o tester en posision continuidad  te debe arrojar valores de 600 es un rango solamente pero si supera los 800 esta en corto por lo que yo  e comprobado en cuanto  al trancistor bu 2508 af o  df este ultimo  con diodo damper mira yo los mido con el multimetro por el orden que trae que es base colector emisor bueno me arrojan valores de 6oo a 700 y a la inversa me arroja rangos de 40 a 60  teniendo  esos valores esta bueno yo lo e comprobado por varias fallas que tube pero ya llevo  3 fabricados sin ningun problema para mi coleccion de austin mini que tengo es fantastico  yo solo soy aficionado  en la electronica pero  consulta en google como medir un transistor ahi aprendi  a medirlos aaa lo otro mide la resistencia de tu bobina antes de instalarla te recomiendo una que tenga 5 ohms de resistencia esta la mides con tester o multimetro en los conectores de la bobina que este desconectada completamente  si tiene 2 ohms de resistencia puede que tengas fallas por que yo las tube pero con una de 5 ohms funciona impeque  eso me despido  espero que te sirba mi comentario  y cito  a otros miembros para ayudarte


----------



## nicolas

Ahi les muestro como quedo montado todo en una cajita P8 con un disipador ZD1 de 5cm... anda hermoso en el 600


----------



## yoelmauri

Hola, que tal? realicé el circuito que puso mauriciogarcia (el 9no comentario de esta pagina:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/494047/ _ 
Me funciona de 10! El tema es que al querer poner una bobina para encendido electronico, de menos ohms en el primario me quema el transistor de salida. Queria ver como podia adaptar el circuito para que soporte mas corriente. La idea mia es poner 2 transistores de salida en paralelo, pero se que voy a necesitar un exitador para obetener mas ganancia, y cambiar las resistencias, etc. Alguien me ayuda para saber que cosas tengo que modificar y que calculos tengo que hacer?
Saludosss y gracias


----------



## arcontrol2008

yoelmauri dijo:


> Hola, que tal? realicé el circuito que puso mauriciogarcia (el 9no comentario de esta pagina; https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/encendido-transistorizado-automovil-36489/index11.html ) y me funciona de 10! El tema es que al querer poner una bobina para encendido electronico, de menos ohms en el primario me quema el transistor de salida. Queria ver como podia adaptar el circuito para que soporte mas corriente. La idea mia es poner 2 transistores de salida en paralelo, pero se que voy a necesitar un exitador para obetener mas ganancia, y cambiar las resistencias, etc. Alguien me ayuda para saber que cosas tengo que modificar y que calculos tengo que hacer?
> Saludosss y gracias



hola la bobina es de 1.6 ? tiene que funcionar, usa mejor el irf540 y acordate que tenes que colocarle un diodo 1n4007 entre masa y colector sino se quema el transistor por los picos inversos


----------



## miniosorno

hola  a todos e realizado  el encendido que es el mas facil de hacer lo digo por los componentes mas facil de conseguir el que usa los transistores bu2508af o df y el tip 30 c pero  despues de varios intentos fallidos funciona el  10 pero hice un descubrimiento en el cual les pido  ayuda lo tengo instalado  en mi austin mini y en un nisan sunny y lo que pasa que despues de un mes y unos dias encontre que el motor funciona en 3 cilindros en ralenti  y en alta  funciona impeque en el austin mini  luego  en el  nisan es todo lo contrario  en ralenti funciona el  10 y en alta en 3 cilindros  que sera lo que esta sucediendo reviso bujias y estan buenas tomo compresion y esta el  10 el que sepa de algo le pido su consejo


----------



## cltomas

guille2 dijo:


> Hola arme el encendido posteado por mariano, y anda muy bien, hace unos días lo instale en un Peugeot 504 y lo noto mas sereno al motor.
> Les dejo el pcb que diseñe para que lo armen.
> Lo único que no pude conseguí es el capacitor de 100n pero use uno de 220n.
> Saludos.



 Yo realizare tu PCB, tengo un Peugeot 505, asi que creo que andara bien, solo una consulta...
Los cables que van conectados a la bobina y platino, tienen que ser de algun espesor o diametro  determinado?


----------



## cltomas

miniosorno dijo:


> hola  a todos e realizado  el encendido que es el mas facil de hacer lo digo por los componentes mas facil de conseguir el que usa los transistores bu2508af o df y el tip 30 c pero  despues de varios intentos fallidos funciona el  10 pero hice un descubrimiento en el cual les pido  ayuda lo tengo instalado  en mi austin mini y en un nisan sunny y lo que pasa que despues de un mes y unos dias encontre que el motor funciona en 3 cilindros en ralenti  y en alta  funciona impeque en el austin mini  luego  en el  nisan es todo lo contrario  en ralenti funciona el  10 y en alta en 3 cilindros  que sera lo que esta sucediendo reviso bujias y estan buenas tomo compresion y esta el  10 el que sepa de algo le pido su consejo



Sera por esto:
*+: positivo, sacarlo ojala directamente del alternador con un fusible, no de la bobina por que queda rateando el motor.* No soy experto, pero encontre eso en la web, sobre el encendido transistorizado..


----------



## yoelmauri

arcocontrol, a que te referis con si la bobina es de 1.6?
la bobina de encendido electronico tiene en el primario mas o menos la mitad de ohms que la otra..
Saludoss


----------



## arcontrol2008

yoelmauri dijo:


> arcocontrol, a que te referis con si la bobina es de 1.6?
> la bobina de encendido electronico tiene en el primario mas o menos la mitad de ohms que la otra..
> Saludoss



hola si hay bobinas que tienen 1.6 ohms y otras 2.4 en el primario . y entre el secundario y el primario 7 k . te decia que el irfz 540 aguanta mas .saludos


----------



## cltomas

puedo reemplazar las resistencias de 15 ohmios 10 W, por una de 18 ohmios 10 W ???


----------



## guille2

Hola no creo que tengas problema con la de 18Ω, otra posibilidad es usar 2 resistencias de 33Ω 5w en paralelo.
  Con cables de 1mm anda bien.
  Suerte


----------



## lucho1975

Hola gente. Les cuento. Resulta que arme el circuito del primer post. Es el que había publicado nuestro amigo Manotas y que Mariano nos contó que le ha funcionado muy bien en muchos vehículos. Yo usé el BU922, tal como lo recomiendan. Lo pruebo conectándole a la salida del circuito (simulando la bobina) una lámpara de 12 Vcc con una resistencia de 4 ohm, ¡A mi entender debería servir perfectamente para simular la bobina! La cosa es que siempre queda encendida. Permanentemente está dando salida. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar, se les ocurre en donde puede estar fallando el circuito? Primero use un BC538 en lugar del 2n2222, pero luego le puse un 2n2222 y sigue pasando lo mismo. Acepto cualquier tipo de sugerencias.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## guilleheavy

tengo problemas con un encendido transitorizado que estoy armando y  no logro hacerlo funcionar.


El modelo que arme es el que postea mariano en la seccion de tutoriales de la pagina principal, pero no se que es lo que estoy haciendo mal que no hay forma de que ande.


Me gustaria saber si existe alguna forma de probarlo fuera del auto para asegurame que ande bien antes de ponerlo, ya que estoy cansado de conectar y desconectar todo en el vehiculo y no logro que ande.


Abajo adjunto fotos para que vean como esta hecho y si alguno lo puede revisar y tal vez encontrar cual es la falla que yo no logro ver. 




Aca estan los componenetes que use





Este es el circuito montado en una plaqueta del tipo experimental






Aqui los componentes ya soldados






Y este es un montaje que hice con photoshop para que vena la conexion en el circuito


----------



## chelin009

guilleheavy dijo:


> tengo problemas con un encendido transitorizado que estoy armando y  no logro hacerlo funcionar.
> 
> El modelo que arme es el que postea mariano en la seccion de tutoriales de la pagina principal, pero no se que es lo que estoy haciendo mal que no hay forma de que ande.
> 
> Me gustaria saber si existe alguna forma de probarlo fuera del auto para asegurame que ande bien antes de ponerlo, ya que estoy cansado de conectar y desconectar todo en el vehiculo y no logro que ande.
> 
> Abajo adjunto fotos para que vean como esta hecho y si alguno lo puede revisar y tal vez encontrar cual es la falla que yo no logro ver.



Hola guilleheavy, yo tambien hice el circuito de Mariano, te dejo el link para que veas como esta y compares con el tuyo. Saludos !

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/446989/


----------



## yoelmauri

arcontrol2008 dijo:


> hola la bobina es de 1.6 ? tiene que funcionar, usa mejor el irf540 y acordate que tenes que colocarle un diodo 1n4007 entre masa y colector sino se quema el transistor por los picos inversos



Hola Arcocontrol, con cual circuito me decis que use el irf540?
Graciasss


----------



## EduCracker

Impresionante como despues de meses de iniciado [o años? XD] este thread, sigue recibiendo preguntas y respuestas : ). Antes que nada, mis felicitaciones y agradecimientos para mariano, arcontrol, fogonazo, y demás usuarios que dan consejos imperdibles.

Yo hace una semana le armé a un amigo el encendido electrónico Vellerman para una camionetita VW Hormiga... Batallé para conseguir los componentes aqui en San Luis Potosí, México... Pero al final quedo funcionando, aunque todavia falta probarlo mas, pues creo no funciona del todo bien [Como que siento que funciona peor con el Vellerman que con los platinos, aunque igual funciona...]... 

Ahora estoy pensando armarme el circuito de mariano para mi Tsuru 1 1986... veo que es algo mas sencillo que el Vellerman, y usa menos componentes, a cambio de tener que disipar mas calor... Lo probaré, no puedo resistirme a esa sencillez, hahaha.

Gracias a todos por sus aportes al tema.


----------



## cachina

Buenas Tardes, Mi consulta es si alguien llego a probar el encendido electronico con pic 16f628 que publico Arcontrol2008 , funciono sin ningun problema de ruido o reseteo, lo que pasa es que se me estropeo el encendido de mi auto con sensor inductivo y quisiera probarlo pero antes queria que me den su opinion.
Gracias


----------



## arcontrol2008

chelin009 dijo:


> Hola guilleheavy, yo tambien hice el circuito de Mariano, te dejo el link para que veas como esta y compares con el tuyo. Saludos !
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/446989/





hola este circuito podes usar tambien el irf540 ..


----------



## eldelacoupee

encendido transistorizado failed, hice uno de los circuitos de la primera pagina, esos de plaqetodo, el 312 ( sin transformador, ayer lo conecte a una salida de un platinero, pero en vez de un buy 69a le puse un MJ 15003 qe se bancan 20 ampers, tengo una bobina de encendido electronico con 1.9 ohms en el primario, a lo primero tiraba chispa... pero pobre ( por ser de 45 kv la bobina ) desp se fue atenuando hasta qe me di cuenta qe cocinè el transistor, alguna sugerencia de porqe se qemò ? revise el circuito 200 veces y estaba todo bien. saludos.


----------



## arcontrol2008

eldelacoupee dijo:


> encendido transistorizado failed, hice uno de los circuitos de la primera pagina, esos de plaqetodo, el 312 ( sin transformador, ayer lo conecte a una salida de un platinero, pero en vez de un buy 69a le puse un MJ 15003 qe se bancan 20 ampers, tengo una bobina de encendido electronico con 1.9 ohms en el primario, a lo primero tiraba chispa... pero pobre ( por ser de 45 kv la bobina ) desp se fue atenuando hasta qe me di cuenta qe cocinè el transistor, alguna sugerencia de porqe se qemò ? revise el circuito 200 veces y estaba todo bien. saludos.



Hola creo que se quemo por que no tiene un 1n4007 , eso lo proteje de picos ..va  entre masa y colector  , la bobina no creo que fue lo que quemo el transistor  .. si podes cambialo por un irf540 y colocale un 1n4007 te va a funcionar ok


----------



## eldelacoupee

okk, en cuanto al irf540, es un mosfet, no ? como lo sustituyo por un transistor?  ya qe tengo colector base y emisor y en el mosfet tengo compuerta drenador y no me acuerdo qe mas


----------



## elcordobes50

no se le podria agregar a este encendido un limitador de rpm atrabes de un potenciometro?¡


----------



## MerLiNz

poder se podria, pero seria corte de encendido, no de inyeccion, el corte de encendido es dañino para el motor, date cuenta que seguira entrando gasolina, y la chispa funcionara cuando baje del limite, el escape se llenara de gasolina y cuando prenda sera como una mini-bomba, te creara mucha presion dentro del escape, y abusando de el podrias dañar muchas cosas como valvulas, o el escape.

Yo he visto limitadores de encendido, y creeme, un tiro suena mas bajo que los peos que mete el corte.

seria algo asi:


----------



## eldelacoupee

yo de nueeeeevo, vi el circuito de merlinz, es relativamente facil, ademas de tener un mosfet, la consulta es qe aca se qemaron varios encendidos por no tener el diodo entre colector y masa, como afecta la tensiòn inversa de la bobina al mosfet?  dijo qe lo tuvo un par de minutos andando y no pasò nada... pero un auto se supone qe puede estar varias horas andando, se le puede poner una protecciòn?  mas alla de qe tenga el diodo integrado en el mosfet pero no sabian si soportaria la tensiòn, agregarle algun diodo externo o algo, saludos.


----------



## MerLiNz

el diodo de proteccion tiene que estar de drain a positivo +12, un 1n4007 va bien, y si puedes conseguir el uf4007 mejor. El mosfet puedes poner cualquiera que soporte mas de 12V, te recomiendo uno de baja RDS, el irf2804 es bastante bueno para este proposito, tambien algo dificil de conseguir.


----------



## eldelacoupee

O sea meter la patita positiva del diodo en el drain y la negativa qe vaya a +12 no ? Saludos.


----------



## MerLiNz

si, o lo que es lo mismo, la positiva del diodo a la negativa de la bobina, y la negativa del diodo a la positiva de la bobina.


----------



## eldelacoupee

claro meter un diodo como si fuera "paralelo" ok gracias, mañana compro las cosas y lo hago, gracias por la paciencia.


----------



## eldelacoupee

alguna idea ? por favor, se me calienta el cable del drenador y se me calienta la bobina, qe està pasando?


----------



## arcontrol2008

eldelacoupee dijo:


> alguna idea ? por favor, se me calienta el cable del drenador y se me calienta la bobina, qe està pasando?



hola supongo yo que calienta por que el 2222 no puentea bien y el mofet queda enganchado colocale si podes una r de 4.7 k o de 10 k entre masa y base del mofet calculo que sera eso


----------



## eldelacoupee

............de nuevo yo.... ahora ya el mosfet no se calienta mas, le puse una bobina de 4 ohms en el primario, bien, el mosfet esta en temperatura normal, ahora se me calienta la bobina y el transistor 2n2222, pero no entiendo porqe, lo probè y el encendido funciona como es debido, pero tengo este peqeño inconveniente, le puse el diodo de protecciòn qe me dijeron de la pata negativa del diodo al + de la bobina y la positiva del diodo al - de la bobina, y asi ni siqiera funciona, no se de qe se trata, me podrian ayudar? gracias.


----------



## arcontrol2008

eldelacoupee dijo:


> ............de nuevo yo.... ahora ya el mosfet no se calienta mas, le puse una bobina de 4 ohms en el primario, bien, el mosfet esta en temperatura normal, ahora se me calienta la bobina y el transistor 2n2222, pero no entiendo porqe, lo probè y el encendido funciona como es debido, pero tengo este peqeño inconveniente, le puse el diodo de protecciòn qe me dijeron de la pata negativa del diodo al + de la bobina y la positiva del diodo al - de la bobina, y asi ni siqiera funciona, no se de qe se trata, me podrian ayudar? gracias.



el diodo va .. la parte + ( la rayita gris ) va a negativo de bobina y la otra a masa ..
asi se proteje de picos el mofet ...lo del 2222 es raro si tenes  cambialo por un bc547 0 un bc 337 son iguales .. si la bobina calienta o esta mal o el mofet lo deja demasiado tiempo conectado y eso hace  calentar la bobina ..  tambien le podes colocar un condensador de 1 mf x 400 volt entre masa y negativo de bobina ..


----------



## HaRdC0Re

hola amigos yo arme el circuito mas sencillo que es el de las resistencias de 10 y 5 w  pero ustedes saben el motor me anda en 3 cilindros sera porque no desconecte el platino del condensador ??? si me pueden dar alguna ayudita de les agraeceria


----------



## arcontrol2008

hola puede ser por eso si. tenes que desconectar el condensador del platino ..


----------



## cristianuchetti

no tendras ningun esquema para un encendido (cdi) con pic16f628 con avances programables, porque no se si el q hiciste es para bobinas de encendidos electronicos, mi idea es hacer uno programable


----------



## arcontrol2008

cristianuchetti dijo:


> no tendras ningun esquema para un encendido (cdi) con pic16f628 con avances programables, porque no se si el q hiciste es para bobinas de encendidos electronicos, mi idea es hacer uno programable



hola el encendido con pic 16f628 que puse es para bobinas comunes pueden ser de 1.2 - 0 la  2.4 ohm  ,todo depende del transistor que uses , el bu931 y el bu941  aguantan bien sin problemas cualquiera de las bobinas que te comente . el archivo hex que poste solo lo descomprimís y lo grabas en el pic directo .. la curva de avance que tiene es iniciales 15 grados como a 1000 rpm y luego sube parejo hasta 34 grados finales si mal no recuerdo y 4 dwell de carga de bobina  ,, si precisas alguna curva en especial me pedis como la queres y yo te mando el hex para grabarlo en el pic ,si podes armarlo es muy fácil y funciona ok  .


----------



## tuchoeste

hola arcontrol2008 te consulto una que surgio al querer progamar el pic el cristal es interno  perdona la ignorancia pero estoy enpesando con los pic


----------



## arcontrol2008

tuchoeste dijo:


> hola arcontrol2008 te consulto una que surgio al querer progamar el pic el cristal es interno  perdona la ignorancia pero estoy enpesando con los pic




hola si el cristal esta interno no se precisa colocar ninguno ..lo unico que haces es cargar el pic y queda pronto a las ordenes por  cualquier cosa ,,,


----------



## tuchoeste

gracias por tu respuesta se puede utilizar en un galaxy 2.0 que tenia equ y se la sacaron y quedo sin avance el encendido es original  con hall o llevaria otra curva de avance ?


----------



## arcontrol2008

hola si podes colocarlo y usarlo funciona ok con hall y podes usar esa curva de avance sin drama ,, cuando lo instales lo unico que tenes que usar cables de bujias de carbon los resistivos ,se usan esos cables para que no moleste al pic por la corriente parasita y ruidos .. felices fiestas


----------



## lucho1975

Perdonen la demora en contarles como me fue con este proyecto. Les cuento que al final hice el modelo que tan bien nos expuso nuestro amigo Hades en el post Nº 59, sólo que utilicé resistencias de bastante más potencia para achicar las temperaturas al mínimo posible. Les dejo algunas fotos del aparato terminado. Ya hice 2 y están andando perfectamente, uno en en un VW 1500 modelo 84 y el otro en un Fiat 1500 modelo 68. Cualquier cosa en que pueda ayudar como el PCB ó demás, sólo avísenme. Acá van las fotos.


----------



## yoelmauri

Hola, que tal? les cuento que realicé este circuito citado anteriormente:

Ver el archivo adjunto 53061

Lo raro es que lo pruebo con una lamparita y funciona perfectamente.. pero al ponerlo en el auto, no me arranca.. osea no funciona.. (las conexiones del auto estan todas bien por las dudas)
Que podra ser..
Saludos


----------



## arcontrol2008

yoelmauri dijo:


> Hola, que tal? les cuento que realicé este circuito citado anteriormente:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 53061
> 
> Lo raro es que lo pruebo con una lamparita y funciona perfectamente.. pero al ponerlo en el auto, no me arranca.. osea no funciona.. (las conexiones del auto estan todas bien por las dudas)
> Que podra ser..
> Saludos



hola es raro que no te funcione yo arme asi y andan ,lo unico que yo les coloque un diodo 1n4007 entre masa y negativo de bobina para protección ,, y en otro caso cambie por un irf540 o el irf840 .que aguantan mas voltaje pero funcionan igual .. 
fijate al darle arranque si te tira chispa sacando el cable de alta de la bobina ,otra cosa si sale tencion de la bobina adelanta el distribuidor un poco capas es eso ,, un abrazo


----------



## Dano

Si el motor en general esta stock es probable que el auto arranque, pero si esta tocado ese esquema puede dar problemas.

Ese diseño carece de resonancia u oscilador para mantener una chispa de larga duración.


----------



## MerLiNz

No recomiendo poner un diodo, el diodo hace que el voltaje en el secundario disminuya, el otro dia estuve haciendo unas pruebas y con el diodo apenas tenia chispa, sin diodo me mantenia hasta 2cm de chispa.








Dano dijo:


> Si el motor en general esta stock es probable que el auto arranque, pero si esta tocado ese esquema puede dar problemas.
> 
> Ese diseño carece de resonancia u oscilador para mantener una chispa de larga duración.



La chispa no tiene porque ser de larga duracion, el circuito mantiene el dwell original del vehiculo, aumentarle el dwell puede causar que la bobina se queme.


----------



## Dano

MerLiNz dijo:


> No recomiendo poner un diodo, el diodo hace que el voltaje en el secundario disminuya, el otro dia estuve haciendo unas pruebas y con el diodo apenas tenia chispa, sin diodo me mantenia hasta 2cm de chispa.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AItLNZMtqYs
> 
> 
> 
> La chispa no tiene porque ser de larga duracion, el circuito mantiene el dwell original del vehiculo, aumentarle el dwell puede causar que la bobina se queme.



Lo que decía no tiene nada que ver con el dwell, el tiempo dwell no es la única variable que influye en el tiempo de la chispa.


----------



## MerLiNz

El tiempo dwell esta calculado para obtener el maximo sin sobrecalentar la bobina por el fabricante del vehiculo.

Lo que no entiendo es porque dices de aumentar la duracion de la chispa, que yo sepa la duracion debe ser la suficiente como para inflamar la mezcla, normalmente cuando se potencia un vehiculo se le añade una bobina de mayor voltaje para que la chispa llege a saltar debido al aumento de mezcla en el cilindro pero la duracion siempre es la misma.


----------



## Dano

MerLiNz dijo:


> que yo sepa la duracion debe ser la suficiente como para inflamar la mezcla, normalmente cuando se potencia un vehiculo se le añade una bobina de mayor voltaje para que la chispa llege a saltar debido al aumento de mezcla en el cilindro pero la duracion siempre es la misma.



A ver, la chispa necesaria para encender la mezcla no es una chispa y ya, es una chispa que tiene una larga duración (menos de 1ms), ese tiempo está determinado basicamente por una red RLC.
En el esquema que subieron, el transistor no tiene el capacitor correspondiente, por lo tanto el circuito no va a oscilar, ergo es probable la chispa que en bajas RPMS sea insuficiente.


----------



## MerLiNz

Aqui mismo tengo una centralita de un vehiculo y no lleva ningun condensador ni nada, solo un transistor. Ademas si conoces la megasquirt puedes mirar el esquema de encendido el cual no lleva nada excepto un VB921ZVFI.


----------



## johnsamuel

Hola mariano281, emsamble el encendido que posteaste y me funciono en primera, ahora quisiera armar el modulo indumag el que corrije el angulo Dwell, me interesa bastante este encendido electronico ,ya  que mejorara mucho la chispa en mi Datsun 1973, desde ya muchas gracias, Mariano281. Saludos!!!.


----------



## Jaime Edgar

mariano281 dijo:


> Hola Chevettero, mira los componentes estan en el grafico que deje, pero igual te los paso:
> 
> Resistencias:
> -100ohm x 5watt (X2)
> -15ohm x 10 watt (si no conseguis de 10 watt pone de 7watt que anda bien igual)
> -470ohm x 1/2 watt
> 
> Diodo zener 1N4007
> Capacitor .1uf x 600volts.
> 
> Transistores:
> -BU2508AF
> -TIP30C
> 
> El BU2508Af va con disipador, recorda poner grasa siliconada entre el transistor y el disipador. El Tip30c si bien no es imperativo que tenga disipador, mejor si lo colocas al mismo disipador que el otro. Va con lamina aislante.
> Es algo obvio pero igual te indico que coloques las resistencias lejos de capacitores y transistores porque generan bastante calor.
> Fabricalo tranquilo que funciona muy bien.
> 
> Si les interesa tambien les puedo pasar un circuito armado con un modulo Indumag (es un modulo para encendido electronico). La ventaja de armar el circuito con este modulo es que corrige el angulo dwell ya que trabaja independientemente de la luz que tengan los platinos (basta que abran y cierren) y hasta se le puede poner una bobina de menos resistencia en el primario, tipo las de encendido electronico. Todo esto se traduce en mejor chispa, sobretodo a altas rpm.
> Cualquier cosa me chiflan
> Saludos!



Hola, estoy interesado en la construccion de estos circuitos de encendido transistorizado me interesa tu modulo indumag, puedes postear los diagramas y lista de materiales, y quiera que me orientaras, lo quiero implementar en un motor 351 8 cilindros, ¿Se podra o existen inconvenietes?, o me conviene un CDI, la verdad el vehiculo es utilitario... Saludos y gracias por la atencion prestada....


----------



## johnsamuel

Hola mariano281, como ves ya te estamos chiflando , gracias por el circuito de ignicion asistida lo arme y me salio perfecto, ahora estoy interesado en tu modulo indumag para armarlo y comparar sus prestaciones con el CDI , muchas gracias de antemano. Saludos!!!.


----------



## mariano281

Muchachos, disculpen pero estuve bastante alejado de internet desde hace unos cuantos dias.... Me quede sin maquina y espero recuperar los datos que en mi vieja maquina tenia guardados sobre el modulo de encendido indumag. Ni bien tenga los datos a mano se los paso por aqui mismo. 
Les dejo un fuerte abrazo a toda la comunidad!


----------



## MerLiNz

yoelmauri dijo:


> Hola, que tal? les cuento que realicé este circuito citado anteriormente:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 53061
> 
> Lo raro es que lo pruebo con una lamparita y funciona perfectamente.. pero al ponerlo en el auto, no me arranca.. osea no funciona.. (las conexiones del auto estan todas bien por las dudas)
> Que podra ser..
> Saludos



despues de mucho estudiarlo ya encontre el problema en ese esquema. El problema es que el mosfet lleva un zener para protejerlo de mas tension de la que pueda soportar, este zener a tan bajo voltaje hace que la chispa sea menos potente (menor voltaje). Para solucionarlo busca un mosfet de alto voltaje +350V y prueba, veras que te funciona mejor. Acabo de hacer una simulacion y en efecto entre mas tension soporte mas potente es la chispa en el secundario. Si le pones un transistor tipo BJT no tendras este problema ya que no llevan zener.


----------



## yoelmauri

Merlinz, sos un idolo! ahora una cosa, como encuentro un mosfet como el que vos decis? (no es que no me quiera poner a buscar, sino que no se como). En la casa de electronica de aca si no voy con el nombre justo no me explican nada.. y para buscarlo en internet ni idea..
Estaria buenisimo poder hacer funcionar ese circuito.
Saludos


----------



## MerLiNz

yoelmauri dijo:


> Merlinz, sos un idolo! ahora una cosa, como encuentro un mosfet como el que vos decis? (no es que no me quiera poner a buscar, sino que no se como). En la casa de electronica de aca si no voy con el nombre justo no me explican nada.. y para buscarlo en internet ni idea..
> Estaria buenisimo poder hacer funcionar ese circuito.
> Saludos



Buscate un IGBT, incluso los venden dedicados para bobinas del automovil.

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/search/tree/controller?searchText=ecospark&textBtn.x=0&textBtn.y=0

ahi tienes varias referencias, son algo dificiles de encontrar, pero puede que te lo traigan bajo pedido.


----------



## yoelmauri

MerLiNz dijo:


> No recomiendo poner un diodo, el diodo hace que el voltaje en el secundario disminuya, el otro dia estuve haciendo unas pruebas y con el diodo apenas tenia chispa, sin diodo me mantenia hasta 2cm de chispa.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AItLNZMtqYs
> 
> 
> 
> La chispa no tiene porque ser de larga duracion, el circuito mantiene el dwell original del vehiculo, aumentarle el dwell puede causar que la bobina se queme.





Che Merlinz, ese es el encendido con el mosfet del que venimos hablando??? como te funciona a vos tan bien??

Pd: no puedo conseguir un transistor como el que decis.. sigo en la busqueda


----------



## MerLiNz

a mi me funciona bien en ese experimento porque esta a presion atmosferica, entonces la resistencia es menor y no necesita mucha potencia de chispa para que salte el arco.
Pero en un cilindro la mezcla esta a presion, para crear el arco (chispa) necesita una mayor tension, y el mosfet con el diodo hace que esa tension sea algo menor a la ideal. Como has podido ver en la web que te puse estan sobre 350V.

Si no encuentras estos, porque es cierto que son complicados de encontrar miralo por ebay http://www.ebay.es/sch/i.html?_from...&_nkw=ignition+igbt&_sacat=See-All-Categories

mira que sirvan para tu bobina (intensidad maxima).

Yo es que soy de españa y no se donde comprais las cosas por alli.


----------



## fran_14

buenas muchachos! queria saber que circuito me recomiendan ya que encontre un monton a lo largo de las 17 paginas del post y no se con cual quedarme! es para un fiat 600! muchas gracias!


----------



## johnsamuel

hola fram_14, yo te recomiendo el que posteo el compañero mariano281, yo lo construi y funciono en primera, lo que si te pido es que te asegures en medir el primario de tu bobina de ignicion, debe medir mayor a 1,6 ohmios, en caso contrario se destruira el transistor de potencia.
Saludos.!!.


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola amigos probe el circuito de mariano en total un costo de $30.- lo tengo hace 1 semana en mi falcon a gnc una barbaridad lo sereno que esta el motor y la reaccion que tiene, para que se den una idea antes en 2da a 10 km lo pisaba y no salia ni para atras, con este modulo ahora sale como si fuera en 1ra una muy buena reaccion y bajo un consumo en un 15% una barbaridad gracias mariano281. ahora lo que propongo es si alguien tiene el circuito del variador de avance automatico y lo postea seria un golaso, sino con un compañero de trabajo nos ponemos a ver como hacerlo y ni bien este probado lo subo.-


----------



## nahu

Yo e armado el circuito que tiene el transistor bu208a y es muy bueno pero les ago una pregunta no puedo remplazar ese transistor por un salida horizontal con mas amperaje o alguno con diodo damper  o por un mofed ?



yo ice este circuito ice 2 http://fordv8argentina.com.ar/encendidotransistorizado.htm y quería saber si puedo reformarlo para tenes mejor calidad de chispa esta son mis opciones :
1)En ves de el transistor BU208A Un salida horizontal mas poderoso con mas ampers.Les explico es mas fácil para montarlo en algún disipador.El BU208Atiene el la BASE al aire que si la tocas mientras esta funcionando te patea y es mas peligroso 
2)Un salida horizontal va a calentar menos ?
3)y un mofed? Que opinan



El trancistor BU208A TIENE NADA MAS QUE 8AMPERS YO PENSABA REMPLAZARLO POR UNO DE 15 O MAS AMPERS



Y con que disparador funciona mejor con el tip32c o el BD14 ?


----------



## silascientific

hola nahu y q mq dises del BU2508AF segun dise 15 amperes pulsante y 8 continua  yo lo arme pero me falta remplazar el platino por un sensor q es para una moto 125



este sircuito lo arme de votarme chispa me bota buena y larga  pero solo estoy demorando en remplazar los platinos  por un sensor de moto


----------



## nahu

Si yo e armado ese circuito tan bien pero hay transistores que se la bancan mas todavia que el BU2508DF .Pero a hora Una pregunta a todos :
¿Cuando el platino queda tocando a masa (osea serrado) y la persona lo deja en contacto y no le da arranque el encendido electrónico enpiesa a calentar cuanto tardara en quemarse unos 30m ,
esa es la duda que tengo tendría que comprar un captor o seria lo mismo ?


----------



## johnsamuel

hola nahu, el recalentamiento del circuito de encendido, depende de la posicion del platino ,si esta cerrado se calentara el circuito y la bobina de ignicion , yo la verdad lo deje conectado por accidente durante casi un dia, me quede con la bateria agotada , y pense que el circuito de encendido el de mariano281 quedo estropeado pero por suerte funciono pero no asi la bobina de ignicion marca LUCAS
de 1,6 ohmios paso a medir 3 ohmios en el primario  por recalentamiento pero aun asi sigue funcionando en el automovil. 
Saludos.!


----------



## nahu

SI ya e echo el circuito que postie yo y lo puse en el renault 12 de mi papa y anda muy muy bien      solo que estuve probando muchos t transistores para el encendido y e puesto al fin el BU2508AF pero puse dos juntos y e visto que la intensidad de la chispa es mas potente (tiene mas amperes) y no calienta ni nada y tan bien e probado con un IRFP250N y tiene los mismos resultados que dos BU2508AF Juntos pero el IRFO250N ocila a menos ciclajes acique e optado por dejarlo con el BU2508AF Juntos LES EXPLICO LO DE JUNTOS :
B C E
| | |
B C E
| | |
¨ ¨¨
2=BU2508AF=CONECTO LOS DOS JUNTOS Y TIENE MAS PODER DE CHISPA.Pero creo que es mejor un mosfed grande igual un mosfed no pasa de los 600v y un Bipolar anda entre 1.000 y 1.500v cuando provee el mosfed IRFP250N note que tenia menos chispa(2cm de largo) y con un Bipolar tenia (3cm) pero con menos amperes y maso menos con dos bipolares andaba bien después cuando tenga una cámara o un celular voy a acer vídeos y tutoriales


----------



## johnsamuel

buen dato nahu, lo pondre en practica, a proposito cuanto mide la resistencia primaria de la bobina de ignicion de la Renualt 12.


----------



## nahu

Nunca se me dio por medir la bobina de ignición pero la medi y me marca entre 20 y 19 OHM Supongo que una nueva mide entre 15 a 16,17 OHM.Estoy contruyendo como 4 circuitos ya andan muy bien  si tienen alguna duda pregunte que yo se mucho a pesar de que tengo 16 años y trabajo en un taller de electrónica de servís pero me gusta la electricidad del automotriz y voy a estudiar inyección electrónica ya que se tan bien bastante de inyección electrónica


----------



## dorriga

Existe algún equivalente para el BU2508?
o que otro tipo de transistor puedo usar. En el foro fiat128club encontré este diagrama :
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/encendidofiat.png/



Que otro transistor podría usar o que cambios se le puede hacer al circuito para que las partes sean accesibles, en mi localidad México, al sur del país, el BU2580 está descontinuado.
Saludos.


----------



## Mattioni

La repuesta a todos sus problemas esta en este vídeo mírenlo y díganme que les parece hecho por mi:


----------



## MerLiNz

Para que sirva un mosfet necesitas que el vdss sea superior a 350v, en un mosfet es dificil encontrar algo asi, los hay pero es algo muy poco comun por eso te recomiendo que te mires un igbt o directamente un driver para bobinas de automovil:
http://www.fairchildsemi.com/search/tree/controller?searchText=ecospark&textBtn.x=0&textBtn.y=0

te recomiendo algunos de estos directamente son exclusivos para bobinas de automovil


----------



## risla

Una pregunta...y si es una moto que no tiene bateria?? veo todas las explicaciones que indican que tenes qu etener bateria...es el caso de una motoneta que no lleva bateria...hay posibilidades de hacerlo andar??
Disculpen la ignorancia...soy muy nuevo en la electronica, Gracias.


----------



## MerLiNz

aunque no tiene bateria tendra un sistema para generar electricidad por lo cual es lo mismo.


----------



## risla

MerLiNz dijo:


> aunque no tiene bateria tendra un sistema para generar electricidad por lo cual es lo mismo.



Gracias Merlinz...pero la pregunta ibaorientada a como conecto la placa...

Contacto 4: a masa
Contacto 3: a negativo de la bobina de alta
Contacto 2: a platinos
Contacto 1: a positivo de la bobina

Tengo una bobina DZE...tiene un solo borne (de entrada)...la masa se la da el cuerpo de la misma al sujetarla al chasis...

Resumen...no se donde conecto el 3 y el 1

La moto no tiene bateria



El primer adjunto es al circuito que me refiero
El segundo adjunto es el circuito electrico de la moto...les agradeceria infinitamente si alguien me dice como conectarlo. Saluti


----------



## SA15

risla dijo:


> Gracias Merlinz...pero la pregunta ibaorientada a como conecto la placa...
> 
> Contacto 4: a masa
> Contacto 3: a negativo de la bobina de alta
> Contacto 2: a platinos
> Contacto 1: a positivo de la bobina
> 
> Tengo una bobina DZE...tiene un solo borne (de entrada)...la masa se la da el cuerpo de la misma al sujetarla al chasis...
> 
> Resumen...no se donde conecto el 3 y el 1
> 
> La moto no tiene bateria
> 
> 
> 
> El primer adjunto es al circuito que me refiero
> El segundo adjunto es el circuito electrico de la moto...les agradeceria infinitamente si alguien me dice como conectarlo. Saluti



yo ya hice este circuito y no soporta la corriente continua por mas de 3 segundos, quisiera saber como evitar eso porque se quema el transistor de potencia. gracias.

yo ya hice este circuito y no soporta la corriente continua por mas de 3 segundos, quisiera saber como evitar eso porque se quema el transistor de potencia. gracias.


----------



## chelin009

Hola a todos, después de dos años vuelvo al foro, yo había hecho el encendido posteado por mariano281 ( aca las fotos_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/446989/ _)
Hace un tiempo dejo de funcionar, ahora que tuve tiempo lo revise, pensé que se había quemado algun componente pero no, estaban perfectos. Al parecer el problema estaba en algunas soldaduras que se veían "feitas"; retoque con estaño y anda perfecto en un Fiat 600.
Ahora quiero hacer el encendido con PIC de arcontrol2008 , El Fitito esta preparado (anteriormente lo usábamos con distribuidor de renault 9 con encendido electrónico pero ese distribuidor nos dió muchos problemas así que volvimos al original platinero por el momento), por lo que me interesa colocarle el sensor y programar los avances. En principio voy a colocar el sensor y seguir usando el encendido de Mariano, luego tengo pensado hacer el de arcontrol2008 con el PIC pero sin curva de avance, seguiría con el avance centrifugo original, y una vez que este funcionando bien me tiro a hacer el del avance programado.

Mi consulta básica es sobre cómo hace el PIC para avanzar el encendido, a ver si es correcto lo que creo.. El PIC en realidad retrasa ? Es decir, si yo tengo que mi curva de avance llega a 40 grados a 5000 RPM, entonces ¿ físicamente el distribuidor arrancaría avanzado 40 grados y el PIC se encarga de retrasar el encendido a menos rpm y al llegar a 5000 deja de retrasar ?
Perdón si es una pregunta básica, yo se como funciona el avance centrifugo y por vacío ya que es físico sobre el platino o sensor, pero el electrónico me cuesta entenderlo.

Gracias y saludos !!


----------



## MerLiNz

Para un encendido electronico no podrias usar los platinos ya que este tiene el avance por centrifugo y vacio ya añadido, lo que tendrias que hacer es ponerle un sensor de posicion del cigueñal (tipo inductivo) y un sensor de presion, ahora, sabiendo la posicion del cigueñal y la presion del colector sabes cuando tienes que hacer la chispa, puedes poner el mismo avance que tiene originalmente segun el centrifugo y/o vacio, este suele ser linear sin embargo un encendido electronico tiene un mapa de encendido el cual segun el vacio/rpm pone determinado avance de encendido tipo este:


----------



## chelin009

Hola MerLiNz ! El distribuidor de Fiat 600 solo viene con avance centrifugo, actualmente esta con platinos y el modulo de Mariano281, lo que yo decía era sacar platinos y colocarle un sensor de moto, tal cual hizo arcontrol2008 en esta foto 



Ahí comenta que uso un modulo con pic con este sensor y avance centrifugo, y también hizo otro con este sensor y sin centrifugo, programando el avance en el PIC (la foto es del que le saco el centrifugo). 

Lamentablemente no puedo hacer lo que me propones ya que el 600 no tiene colector de admisión, es decir, Está dentro de la tapa de cilindros  hno:


----------



## MerLiNz

Lo ideal es tambien añadir el avance por vacio ya que asi tienes un avance mas preciso en un mapa donde la presion en el colector tambien influye. Poder si que lo podras hacer, seguramente lleva un carburador/mariposa no? Pues justo debajo de este le puedes meter alguna toma de vacio.

Lo de poner ese sensor dentro de lo que antes eran los platinos tampoco lo veo muy currado, los platinos estan calculados para abrirse/cerrarse y asi activar la chispa, si pones ahi un sensor lo unico que sensaras sera el momento de la chispa por lo cual no podras avanzar el encendido mas de lo que los platinos estan.

Lo ideal es que le añadas un sensor tipo inductivo (suele ser lo mas sencillo):





Y desde ahi sabes en que posicion estan los pistones, sabiendo eso ya sabrias en que momento tendrias que dar la chispa, asi le añades tu avance por centrifugo de forma manual (calculando las RPM del cigueñal) y tambien el avance por vacio.


----------



## chelin009

Gracias Merlinz por la información, mas adelante veré que le puedo adaptar, mientras tanto seguiré con el encendido transistorizado.

Saludos !!


----------



## sebastiangg

hola por favor alguien podria decirme un reemplazo para el bu922 no lo consigo ni el tip162 mucahas gracias


----------



## Jose Sanchez Z

Hola sebastiangg, buscando en el datasheet, me encontré que el BU922, tiene 38 sustitutos, me imagino que alguno de ellos tendrán en la hermana Colombia.

			 Mat		 Struct		 Pc		 Ucb		 Uce		 Ueb		 Ic		 Tj		 Hfe		 Caps
1.	2SC3061	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 200	 	 1200	 	 850	 	 7	 	 10	 	 150	 	 120	 	 TO3
2.	2SD644	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 300	 	 600	 	 450	 	 5	 	 60	 	 150	 	 150	 	 TO3
3.	2SD645	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 350	 	 600	 	 450	 	 5	 	 60	 	 150	 	 150	 	 TO3A1
4.	2SD646	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 400	 	 600	 	 450	 	 5	 	 100	 	 150	 	 150	 	 TO3A1
5.	2SD646A	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 400	 	 600	 	 450	 	 5	 	 100	 	 150	 	 150	 	 TO3A1
6.	2SD697	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 770	 	 500	 	 450	 	 5	 	 100	 	 150	 	 100	 	 TO3A1
7.	2SD697A	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 770	 	 500	 	 450	 	 7	 	 100	 	 150	 	 100	 	 TO3A1
8.	2SD805	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 200	 	 600	 	 0	 	 6	 	 30	 	 150	 	 100	 	 TO3A1
9.	2SD806	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 400	 	 600	 	 0	 	 6	 	 50	 	 150	 	 100	 	 TO3A1
10.	BU921	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 120	 	 550	 	 450	 	 5	 	 10	 	 150	 	 100	 	 TO3
11.	BU922	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 120	 	 500	 	 450	 	 5	 	 10	 	 150	 	 100	 	 TO3
12.	D64DS6	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 125	 	 600	 	 450	 	 8	 	 20	 	 175	 	 100	 	 TO3
13.	D64DS7	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 125	 	 700	 	 500	 	 8	 	 20	 	 175	 	 100	 	 TO3
14.	D64DV6	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 180	 	 600	 	 450	 	 8	 	 50	 	 175	 	 100	 	 TO3
15.	D64DV7	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 180	 	 700	 	 500	 	 8	 	 50	 	 175	 	 100	 	 TO3
16.	D64ES6	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 125	 	 600	 	 450	 	 8	 	 20	 	 175	 	 100	 	 TO3
17.	D64ES7	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 125	 	 700	 	 500	 	 8	 	 20	 	 175	 	 100	 	 TO3
18.	D64EV6	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 180	 	 600	 	 450	 	 8	 	 50	 	 175	 	 100	 	 TO3
19.	D64EV7	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 180	 	 700	 	 500	 	 8	 	 50	 	 175	 	 100	 	 TO3
20.	ET10016	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 250	 	 500	 	 0	 	 0	 	 50	 	 150	 	 0	 	 TO3
21.	ET4045	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 125	 	 600	 	 0	 	 5	 	 15	 	 150	 	 250	 	 TO3
22.	ET4050	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 125	 	 500	 	 0	 	 5	 	 15	 	 150	 	 100	 	 TO3
23.	ET4055	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 125	 	 500	 	 0	 	 5	 	 15	 	 150	 	 200	 	 TO3
24.	ET4060	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 125	 	 600	 	 0	 	 5	 	 15	 	 150	 	 100	 	 TO3
25.	ET4065	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 125	 	 600	 	 0	 	 5	 	 15	 	 150	 	 200	 	 TO3
26.	GE5062	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 125	 	 500	 	 450	 	 8	 	 20	 	 150	 	 100	 	 TO3
27.	IR4050	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 125	 	 500	 	 0	 	 5	 	 15	 	 150	 	 100	 	 TO3
28.	IR4055	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 125	 	 500	 	 0	 	 5	 	 15	 	 150	 	 200	 	 TO3
29.	MD1803DFX	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 0	 	 1500	 	 700	 	 0	 	 0	 	 	 	 0	 	 TO3PF
30.	SGSF563	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 150	 	 1000	 	 450	 	 0	 	 12	 	 175	 	 0	 	 TO3
31.	SGSF564	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 150	 	 1200	 	 600	 	 0	 	 10	 	 175	 	 0	 	 TO3
32.	SGSF565	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 150	 	 1300	 	 600	 	 0	 	 10	 	 175	 	 0	 	 TO3
33.	SGSF663	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 250	 	 1000	 	 450	 	 0	 	 24	 	 175	 	 0	 	 TO3
34.	SGSF664	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 250	 	 1200	 	 600	 	 0	 	 20	 	 175	 	 0	 	 TO3
35.	SGSF665	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 250	 	 1300	 	 600	 	 0	 	 20	 	 175	 	 0	 	 TO3
36.	SMS932	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 150	 	 0	 	 450	 	 0	 	 20	 	 	 	 700	 	 TO3
37.	SU190	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 0	 	 0	 	 450	 	 0	 	 0	 	 	 	 0	 	 TO3_BE
38.	TIPL774	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 150	 	 550	 	 450	 	 8	 	 20	 	 150	 	 300	 	 TO3

Encontrado en total 38 resultados

Saludos y espero que encuentres alguno de ellos.



Hola sebastiangg, ahora te encontré los sustitutos del TIP162, en el Datasheet.

			 Mat		 Struct		 Pc		 Ucb		 Uce		 Ueb		 Ic		 Tj		 Hfe		 Caps
1.	NTE2317	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 150	 	 500	 	 450	 	 5	 	 15	 	 	 	 300	 	 TO218
2.	SU311	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 125	 	 0	 	 400	 	 0	 	 12	 	 	 	 0	 	 TO218_BCE
3.	SU312	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 125	 	 0	 	 400	 	 0	 	 12	 	 	 	 0	 	 TO218_BCE
4.	SU389	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 150	 	 0	 	 400	 	 0	 	 10	 	 	 	 0	 	 TO218_BCE
5.	TIP162	 	 Si	 	 NPN	 	 50	 	 380	 	 380	 	 5	 	 10	 	 200	 	 200	 	 TO218

Son los únicos que hay, suerte y que estés bien.


----------



## sebastiangg

muchas gracias. osea que cualquiera de estos me es util para el encendido que plantea HADES https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/encendido-transistorizado-automovil-36489/index3.html  o tengo que tener encuenta los valores mas cercanos de ser asi cuales serian los que debo tener en cuenta. nuevamente gracias para quien dedica tiempo en compartir conocimiento.


----------



## Jose Sanchez Z

Si cualquiera que logres comprar, te servirá de sustituto, saludos y que logres fabricar tú encendido transistorizado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

chelin009 dijo:


> Lamentablemente no puedo hacer lo que me propones ya que el 600 no tiene colector de admisión, es decir, Está dentro de la tapa de cilindros hno:


 
Te comento que el Fiat 600 originalmente traia avance centrífugo y por vacío . . .  así que a algún lado venía conectado 

Fijate si no se puede poner la toma de aire debajo del carburador , hay unas bases para carburador que tienen esa toma de vacio

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-452057517-base-carburador-toma-vacio-fiat-128-147-_JM_


----------



## chelin009

Hola DOSMETROS, si tenes razon, el distribuidor con avance por vacio vino en muyyy pocos 600, creo que por el año 63, y venia en el carburador un conducto donde se conectaba el pulmon, pero en los demas modelos vino tapado. Igual actualmente el 600 tiene un webber de 2 bocas de gol, y torreta simil abarth.
El tema es que no me quiero complicar con un sensor de vacio, la idea es programar el pic para darle la curva de avance asi trabo el centrifugo. Despues mas adelante saco platino y pongo el sensor de moto como muestra arcontrol. Ya compre los componentes, y compre el programador de pic que va a la pc por usb, ahora estoy leyendo sobre programacion de pic. Pienso dejarlo prepararlo para hacer programacion incircuit, en la placa le pongo una ficha para el cable idc de 10 pines que sale  del programador asi no tengo que sacar el microcontrolador cada vez que quiera reprogramarlo.

SA15, citaste mi post, yo hice el encendido que puso mariano281, el diagrama es este:
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/376030/ _

Mas adelante el puso una lista con los componentes que usa, te la pego aca asi no la tenes que buscar

Resistencias:
-100ohm x 5watt (X2)
-15ohm x 10 watt (si no conseguis de 10 watt pone de 7watt que anda bien igual)
-470ohm x 1/2 watt

Diodo zener 1N4007
Capacitor .1uf x 600volts.

Transistores:
-BU2508AF
-TIP30C

Como dije un par de post antes, funciona perfecto, es el que actualmente tiene puesto el fiat 600


----------



## DOSMETROS

Uy , yo tuve dos Fifitos , un 600-D elegido especialmente 64 porque eran los cascos italianos , con una jaula mínima ya estabas seguro , weber 40-40 , válvulas 38 38 las de 128 , hubo que recortarle las culatas para que entraran , eran de cromo vanadio y con doble resorte , una leva de Balestrini perfilada para ciudad , o sea que no era para 07 , pero ningún colectivo te iba a tocar bocina.

Múltiple de caños tipo Abarth 4-2-1 , silenciador de Falcon.

La caja me la habían regalado con los cambios arrimados , corona y piñón de coupé 800 que tiene otra relación mas larga , paliers Palagui que me parece no usaban manchones , frenos delanteros de 128. Alineado adelante y atrás por "los Polaquitos" que se especializaban en 07 , hay gente que ni sabe que el 600 se alínea también de atrás.

Radiador hecho a medida de 5 hileras , ventilador de 600-S que es al revés , polea chiquita y la chimenea de debajo del radiador dada vuelta (es importantísima esa chimenea para que no caliente el Fito !)

Le había vuelto a poner el avance por vacío , al centrífugo se le habían limado las puntas y los topes para que avanzara unos grados más (al límite de cortar el distribuidor ). Y los dos resortitos de los contrapesos eran los de "competición" , me había sorprendido que no eran iguales , sino uno blando y el otro duro 

El encendido era éste que tira 40 kV , luz de platinos 2mm.

Me dió enormes satisfacciones ese bicho , silencioso y zorro , de afuera era un autito "normal" , salvo las butacas con apoyacabezas . . . cuando lo vendí lo chocaron de frente medio metro para adentro y nadie se lastimó , lo habían arreglado mal , solo lo que se veia , los semichasis torcidos , así que le dije al pibe que lo vendiera , al mes tuvo un vuelco de tres vueltas con seis pibes dentro y tampoco nadie se lastimó !

Saludos !


----------



## chelin009

Ahhh zapadisimo ese Fito !! Te cuento rapido del que tenemos con mi hermano para no desvirtuar el post de encendido, igual despues voy a hablar al respecto...
Es un Fiat 600 E del 69, ya vino con motor de R de 800 cm3. Mi viejo lo abandono en el 87 y en el 90 se lo regalo a mi hermano, con este auto y un libro español de 500 paginas aprendimos mecanica. Le hicimos absolutamente todo... Cuando mi hermano empezo a laburar lo mando a chapista y teniamos un mecanico conocido que armaba dos 600 de categoria ATN (campeon y subcampeon), asi que el nos asesoro a la hora de hacerle motor, lo que queriamos era un auto de calle rabioso. Conseguimos la tapa de cilindros que viene en algunos R, una donde al costado asoman dos cogotes del multiple de admision, se la dimos a el y la mando a hacer, valvulas bianscopino, guias de bronce, resorte iskenderian y trabajado los conductos, a la vez que le abrio la boca donde va el carbu con la forma de la torreta de abarth. 
Pistones IAPEL, leva sotro para ATN, y al principio andabamos con un solex doble boca que no funciono. Le pusimos distribuidor de renault 9 con encendido electronico y carburador de gol, escapesilens (antes lo usabamos libre con trompeta, parecia una moto). Hace unos años lo llevamos a afinar de Ruben berdejo (quizas te suene, esta en el mundo de competicion desde hace muchos años) y la verdad que habia quedado bien pero despues empezo a joder el distri, se quemaba el modulo, dejaba de andar el captor, se barrio el engranaje de la leva... A la vez que le cambiamos la torre y le pusimos esa simil abarth que es un caño, le pusimos el escapessilens y como mi hermano necesitaba moverse le puso el distri original platinero, por lo menos no lo dejaba a pata nunca. Ahi fue cuando hice el modulo de mariano281 y funciona joya pero me interesa hacer el encendido con el pic para programar el avance, ya que ahora esta con los contrapesos originales y un auto de carrera no lleva esos avances... 
Estos dias los estoy dedicando a leer sobre el tema de los PIC ya mis conocimientos de electronica son muy basicos, solo me baso en los diagramas de otros y los armo, pero aun no se calcular componentes. Anoche me reia solo porque estaba leyendo muchos tutoriales de programacion, viendo diagramas, datasheet, instalando soft para programar y grabar el PIC, y de golpe me encontre enganchado leyendo un tutorial basico de electronica... Me hizo acordar a Homero cuando quiere mejorar el bowling donde trabajaba de joven y se ve leyendo el libro "mercadotecnica avanzada", al rato se ve leyendo "introduccion a la mercadotecnica", y por ultimo lee el diccionario para saber que es mercadeo jajaja

Bueno, tengo una pregunta basica con respecto al encendido, en el transistorizado cuando el platino se cierra va a masa, lo que hace que el primer transistor de corriente al transistor de potencia, el cual hace pasar el negativo de bobina a masa.. Es correcto? La pregunta viene porque en el encendido del pic, arcontrol dijo que sirve tanto para platino como para hall y inductivo.. En el caso del platino es igual al funcionamiento del transistorizado, pero como trabajaria en el caso por ejemplo de un inductivo donde el sensor no va a masa sino que da una señal?

Gracias y saludos !!


----------



## DOSMETROS

chelin009 dijo:


> pero como trabajaria en el caso por ejemplo de un inductivo donde el sensor no va a masa sino que da una señal?
> Gracias y saludos !!


 
En ese caso lleva un amplificador para adaptarlo.

Buscá entre los post de encendido y cdi que hay un pdf de uno que adapta a TODOS los sistemas de disparo (platino , captor , magnetoresistor , etc)

El mio era 667 cc , y siendo un "tontito auto de calle" , ya que no me gustan las cosas ostentosas en los autos , entíéndase tacómetro y demas relojes *demasiado visibles* , ni ruido , caminaba a 130 , y amigos/as que tenian un R 77' y no les andaba a mas de 80 se querían matar 

Después limpiamos


----------



## chelin009

Jaja nosotros lo mas que lo pusimos en ruta cronometrado entre mojones fue a 160, pero hubo que aflojar porque en ese momento tenia el elastico vencido y estaba desalineado.. Se movia para todos lados, un peligro.. Despues le hicimos la barra de fierro y pusimos parrillas de suspension de renault 9, y compramos resortes en una fabrica, y poniendole cazoleta al amortiguador delantero, tambien con discos de 128 adelante, el radiador original pero con paleta del renault 6 que gira alreves y la chapa de abajo tomando aire de adelante como dijiste que tenias vos.. Una cañita voladora es..

Bueno consegui el captor hall del distri de renault 9 que usabamos antes, lo testie y no marcaba nada, lei sobre el tema y entendi lo de la resistencia pull up ya que es salida de colector abierto. Ahora entiendo como el hall en el circuito de arcontrol trabaja como el platino, yo creia que se usaba dando señal, pero en el caso de este circuito (que se puede usar tanto con platino como con hall sin modificar nada) se usa sin la resistencia, lo que genera que cuando esta la abertura de la rueda (iman y sensor enfrentados) la pata que da señal tira a masa (lo probe con tester en continuidad), cuando corto el iman deja conducir, lo que hace que actue el secundario de la bobina y la correspondiente chispa..
Es correcto esto que digo? Perdon si mando alguna animalada, estoy aprendiendo de a poco y me la paso leyendo.

Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poneme un plano completo de lo que decis , asi en el aire . . .


----------



## chelin009

Si, perdon, como ese encendido estaba en este hilo pense que lo recordaban, aca dejo el link
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/365199/ _

Y el diagrama del que me baso es el que hizo nacho_brc segun indicaciones de arcontrol



El cual dijo "este modelo esta para platino o para sensor hall ,si se usa inductivo hay que sacar la resistencia de 330 que esta en la entrada y colocarle una de 4k7 a positivo y otra a masa"


----------



## sebastiangg

hola a todos construí el encendido y funciono 30 segundos luego exploto el tip30 que pudo haber pasado. el encendido es este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/446989/


----------



## martinu

Buenas noches, 


Quisiera saber si alguien fuera tan amable de editar esta imagen dibujando las conexiones correspondientes de este esquema, ya que intente hacerlo y me volvi loco no se mucho del tema, pero como ya tengo los componentes me gustaría construirlo.

es del encendido transistorizado de velleman

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## locodelafonola

hola amigo te ayudo resubiendo la imagen asi queda claro cuales son los punto de coneccion


----------



## martinu

despues de buscar encontré en este mismo tema (PAGINA 7) del usuario nacho_brc



nacho_brc dijo:


> disculpen la reiteracion... aca subo el circuito mas detallado hecho en pcb wizard pasado a formato pdf.. tiene el transistor incorporado en el pcb asi como el diodo de proteccion.. esta detallada la funcion de cada led y donde se conecta cada uno de los 4 bornes.. espero alguien lo realice.. ya que yo lo haria pero no tengo conocimientos ni herramientas para programar pic de momento.. sean libres de usar el circuito.. nada me daria mas gusto que alguno de ustedes usando mi primer diseño de un pcb jaja.. saludos




y queria saber si en general alguno de todos estos me sirve para una moto dos tiempos 6 volt

gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mejor fijate por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=cdi+moto&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ref=&ss=2410j887300j8


----------



## daniel56

Buenas noches, en este foro he aprendido mucho y aprovecho para agradecérselos sinceramente. Soy auto-didacta (por fuerza). Siempre investigo y nunca e preguntado para no molestar, pense escribir advirtiendo que el transistor BU931 del modulo presentado por el amigo arcontrol en el mensaje 124 y que aparese 10 mensajes arriba tenia colector y emisor intercambiados. Pero lo simule con proteus y con multisim y funciona muy bien. El amperaje es minimo en comparación a si se coloca con el emisor a GND. Quizás es algo de electrónica básica pero como dije antes estoy estudiando por mi cuenta  y si alguien me puede explicar un poco o dar una referencia se lo agradecería mucho, no he conseguido información sobre esta forma de usar un NPN.


----------



## daniel56

El transistor BU931 del PCB, efectivamente tiene colector y emisor intercambiados. Dejo una pequeña modificación del PCB para que se entienda mejor, es una vista desde la cara de los componentes, espero que no tenga errores.


Y sigo sin entender como trabaja la simulación con el colector a GND.



Gracias por compartir.


----------



## chelin009

Hola a todos, vuelvo despues de un tiempo en el que estuve armando el encendido con el PIC.
Este es el diagrama:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/jlsu.jpg/


El primer circuito lo monté en el protoboard, y cuando lo probé en el auto no funciono, la chispa era debil. El problema era que estaba usando el BU2508AF en lugar del BU391, pero lo que me llamo la atencion fue que despues de probar un tiempo se daño la pata del PIC que va al platino. 
En esa oportunidad estaba usando el 16F84A, pense que fue un problema con el protoboard, que sin querer se tocaron los cables.

Arme otro circuito con el transistor correcto, y montado directamente en la placa:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/jhc6.jpg/


(Tiene agregado el cristal de 4 mhz y algunos componentes para programarlo incircuit)

En este caso estoy usando el 16F628. Hoy lo probe, primero simulando el platino con el 555, y conectado a la bobina daba buena chispa, le variaba la frecuencia y lo deje un rato funcionando, hasta ahi todo ok. Pero cuando lo conecte al distribuidor el auto no arranco. Moviendo manualmente el platino funcionaba, pero dandole arranque no. Aclaro que el auto tenia poca bateria y cuando soltaba la llave de arranque queria arrancar, algo que pareceria que fuera una caida de tension en la bobina cuando gira el burro. Despues probando manualmente, cada vez que hacia saltar chispa el led de power del encendido por momentos se apagaba.Luego de seguir probando se quemo la pata del pic que va al platino, dandome indicios de que algo esta pasando.
Mis dudas son: Puede ser que la caida de tension en el arranque cause que el 7805 no logre alimentar bien al PIC? (el positivo lo saque del positivo de bobina)
Por que se puede estar quemando la pata del pic que va al platino? Dicha pata esta configurada como entrada, con resistencia de pull-up, cuando el platino cierra y hace masa pasa a 0V 

Aca esta el programa:

#include <16F628a.h>
#use delay (clock=4000000)
#fuses XT,NOWDT,MCLR
#BYTE puerto_a=5
#BYTE puerto_b=6


void main (void){

   set_tris_a (0x00);               //Port A = Todas salidas
   set_tris_b(0x04);                //Port B = Entrada B2
   puerto_b=0B00000000;             //Inicializo PortB
   puerto_a=0B00000000;             //Inicializo PortA

   output_high(PIN_A2);             //Prendo led power

   for ( ;; )
   {

         if (!INPUT (PIN_B2))       //Si el circuito esta cerrado (valor bajo)
         {
            delay_us (20);          //Para evitar rebote
            if (!INPUT (PIN_B2))
            {
            output_high(PIN_B4);    //Carga bobina
            output_high (PIN_A1);   //Prendo Led platino
            }
         }
         else
         {        
            output_low(PIN_B4);     //Corto carga de bobina
            output_low(PIN_A1);     //Apaga Led platino
         }  
   }  // Fin del for

} //Fin del programa

Aclaro que el auto esta funcionando con un encendido transistorizado pero sin PIC.

Gracias y saludos!!!


----------



## niko232

hola gente.. antes que nada me presento, soy Nicolás, me parece que en vez de poner directamente el platino al pic te hubiera convenido adaptar esa señal. yo hubiera puesto un optoacoplador.(4n25/26) o ver también ver si se puede reemplazar el platino por algún sistema de barrera óptico. así también evitaríamos trabajo mecánico en el platino, de mas esta decir esta interesante el proyecto de encendido con un pic. el programa se ve muy sencillo. estuve estudiando hace un tiempo de modificar un encendido a platino a uno microcontrolado pero con 4 bobinas. (una por cilindro) . pero deje el proyecto parado por falta de tiempo y dinero. estudie mecánica del automotor en mis años de secundaria, hace un tiempo arme un encendido con un 555 y otros componentes que tenia al alcance, como transi de potencia use un 2n3055 y anduvo al pelo, nunca hubo un problema, al sistema nunca lo instale lo termine poniendo en una caja para hacer un probador de bobinas y al tiempo "se lo regale a un compañero de trabajo"  bueno saludos gente y espero sirva la data.


----------



## chelin009

niko232 dijo:


> hola gente.. antes que nada me presento, soy Nicolás, me parece que en vez de poner directamente el platino al pic te hubiera convenido adaptar esa señal. yo hubiera puesto un optoacoplador.(4n25/26) o ver también ver si se puede reemplazar el platino por algún sistema de barrera óptico. así también evitaríamos trabajo mecánico en el platino, de mas esta decir esta interesante el proyecto de encendido con un pic. el programa se ve muy sencillo. estuve estudiando hace un tiempo de modificar un encendido a platino a uno microcontrolado pero con 4 bobinas. (una por cilindro) . pero deje el proyecto parado por falta de tiempo y dinero. estudie mecánica del automotor en mis años de secundaria, hace un tiempo arme un encendido con un 555 y otros componentes que tenia al alcance, como transi de potencia use un 2n3055 y anduvo al pelo, nunca hubo un problema, al sistema nunca lo instale lo termine poniendo en una caja para hacer un probador de bobinas y al tiempo "se lo regale a un compañero de trabajo"  bueno saludos gente y espero sirva la data.



Hola Nico, gracias por responder. Mas adelante pienso ponerle un sensor al distribuidor pero mientras lo estoy probando con el platino, y el diagrama lo saque de uno de los chicos que dijo que armo varios y le funciono, quizás siempre lo uso con sensores. Como tengo poco conocimiento de electrónica no logro entender por que se termina dañando la pata del PIC ya que es solo un paso de 5v a masa del auto, no se si deba poner un diodo de protección o cambiar la medida del capacitor que esta filtrando justamente esa pata. 

Saludos!


----------



## german_3055

marianus dijo:


> *Este encendido funciona de maravillas, llevo mas de 22 hechos y ninguno ha fallado!! ponele 2n2222a y  bu922 hacelo todo dentro de una caja p8 con circuito impreso y led que indique contacto.
> 
> Despues contame como cambio el andar del automovil y si alguna vez volviste a quemar un platino !!*
> 
> [url]http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/3861/modelonuevo.jpg[/URL][url]http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/7399/nano0357.jpg[/URL]
> *Desde Mendoza te saluda : Mariano.*



consulta, yo, puse como T1 "n2219, y como T2 C5148, pero tuve que sacar una de las resistencias de 330 ohm para que funcione. sino, no arrancaba el auto. tenes idea porque puede ser?


----------



## niko232

hola gente. como están. estaba pensando en el encendido este con el pic. que se le puede agregar un corte del encendido. habría que diseñar un programa que cuando se toque un pulsador genere una frecuencia en la salida del pic que va al transi que controla la bobina. solo seria cuestión de probar. y después ver si se puede implementar un cuenta vueltas con Leds para así poder aprovechar un poco mas el micro. espero sus opiniones a cerca de este tema.yo en este momento no voy a armar nada porque estoy sin auto. me chocaron mi Fiat 128 Super Europa y me cortaron el parte del tren delantero. pero sigo al tanto del tema. esta muy interesante. saludos gente.!!!


----------



## chelin009

niko232 dijo:


> hola gente. como están. estaba pensando en el encendido este con el pic. que se le puede agregar un corte del encendido. habría que diseñar un programa que cuando se toque un pulsador genere una frecuencia en la salida del pic que va al transi que controla la bobina. solo seria cuestión de probar. y después ver si se puede implementar un cuenta vueltas con Leds para así poder aprovechar un poco mas el micro. espero sus opiniones a cerca de este tema.yo en este momento no voy a armar nada porque estoy sin auto. me chocaron mi Fiat 128 Super Europa y me cortaron el parte del tren delantero. pero sigo al tanto del tema. esta muy interesante. saludos gente.!!!



Hola Niko, te cuento que al PIC voy a programarle el avance del encendido asi el distribuidor queda vacio, sin contrapesos. A la vez que me va a permitir diseñar distintas curvas de avance y probar la que mejor le vaya. Para esto tengo que saber que rpm tiene el motor tomando los pulsos del palatino o sensor, asi que hacerle un corte es miuy facil, comparas las rpm actuales con las que queres el corte, y si estan por encima no sacas señal por la pata del pic que activa el circuito de potencia. Por ahora quiero hacerlo funcionar sin curva de avance, una vez que funcione bien me pongo a hacer los calculos. Le agregue a la placa el optoacoplador para ver si se soluciona mi problema de que se quema la pata que va al platino. Cuando le ponga sensor magnetico saco el opto.

Saludos !!!


----------



## hernanmatiasar

chelin009 dijo:


> Hola Niko, te cuento que al PIC voy a programarle el avance del encendido asi el distribuidor queda vacio, sin contrapesos. A la vez que me va a permitir diseñar distintas curvas de avance y probar la que mejor le vaya. Para esto tengo que saber que rpm tiene el motor tomando los pulsos del palatino o sensor, asi que hacerle un corte es miuy facil, comparas las rpm actuales con las que queres el corte, y si estan por encima no sacas señal por la pata del pic que activa el circuito de potencia. Por ahora quiero hacerlo funcionar sin curva de avance, una vez que funcione bien me pongo a hacer los calculos. Le agregue a la placa el optoacoplador para ver si se soluciona mi problema de que se quema la pata que va al platino. Cuando le ponga sensor magnetico saco el opto.
> 
> Saludos !!!



hola, esta muy buena la idea del encendido con pic. hay que tener  en cuenta que los cortes de procteccion de motor se hacen sobre la inyeccion del combustible no sobre el encendido el que continue pasando nafta a los cilindro produce lavados de los mismo quita la lubricacion del mismo acortando tambien la vida util de las bujias,.por otra parte habria que ver como sigue el motor luego de reanudarse la chispa con nafta en los cilindros


----------



## chelin009

hernanmatiasar dijo:


> hola, esta muy buena la idea del encendido con pic. hay que tener  en cuenta que los cortes de procteccion de motor se hacen sobre la inyeccion del combustible no sobre el encendido el que continue pasando nafta a los cilindro produce lavados de los mismo quita la lubricacion del mismo acortando tambien la vida util de las bujias,.por otra parte habria que ver como sigue el motor luego de reanudarse la chispa con nafta en los cilindros



Hola Hernan, con respecto a eso creo que lo único que puede pasar es que la mezcla que no hizo combustión explote en el escape por la temperatura del mismo, pero al motor no creo que le pase nada porque así como entra la mezcla, al no hacer combustión el pistón la larga por el escape, o sea, tampoco queda el cilindro lleno. Creo que los cortes para autos a carburador funcionan así, con la inyección se hizo de esa manera mas eficaz por disponer el control del inyector, porque no veo forma de cortar el combustible tan rápido en auto a carburador. Algunos carbus tienen electroválvula pero creo que actúa sobre el circuito de baja/progresión, no sobre bomba de pique ni alta. Además estamos hablando que es un mecanismo de protección, uno no anda al corte todo el tiempo, o sea que actuaría cuando se te traba el acelerador o cuando le pifias al cambio en una tirada. 
Ahora si lo querés para usar en una picada donde lo tenes al tope un tiempo en la largada, ahí no se como puede reaccionar, pero ahí ya estamos hilando en otro terreno.
Cuando programe el avance seguro le programe un corte pero que sea en caso de emergencia, onda el auto tira 8600 rpm, en realidad tira más pero en ese régimen el motor se empieza a achanchar y no sirve seguir acelerando, entonces se lo programo a 9000, cosa que actúe ante  una pifiada en el cambio. Ahí no me va a interesar que pueda lavar un poco el cilindro ya que lo estoy salvando del bielazo. Si estoy errado en los conceptos que alguien me corrija así podemos armar algo copado.

Saludos!!


----------



## niko232

hola gente.. el tema del corte como le llamamos es en realidad un limitador de rpm que lo que hace en motores con carburador es cortar el encendido evitando así el sobrepaso de rpm. en el caso de los inyección el limitador actúa directamente sobre los inyectores ya que la ecu controla esto o se le agrega algún circuito que lo haga, en los motores a carburador el combustible que entra y no se quema salí así directamente por el escape. no existe el lavado de los cilindros. ya que este sucede solo cuando el encendido esta cortado por un largo periodo de tiempo. estuve viendo en el foro hay un tema que habla de cuentavueltas + shift light + limitador de rpms. esta muy interesante para hacer algo de ambos sistemas. sin mas que decir. saludos gente.


----------



## arcontrol2008

chelin009 dijo:


> Hola Niko, te cuento que al PIC voy a programarle el avance del encendido asi el distribuidor queda vacio, sin contrapesos. A la vez que me va a permitir diseñar distintas curvas de avance y probar la que mejor le vaya. Para esto tengo que saber que rpm tiene el motor tomando los pulsos del palatino o sensor, asi que hacerle un corte es miuy facil, comparas las rpm actuales con las que queres el corte, y si estan por encima no sacas señal por la pata del pic que activa el circuito de potencia. Por ahora quiero hacerlo funcionar sin curva de avance, una vez que funcione bien me pongo a hacer los calculos. Le agregue a la placa el optoacoplador para ver si se soluciona mi problema de que se quema la pata que va al platino. Cuando le ponga sensor magnetico saco el opto.
> 
> Saludos !!!



hola yo el que tengo armado hace tiempo lo controlo el dwel y avance .. a la entrada del pic 16f628 de señal le coloque un opto y siempre lo uso sea con platinos a sensor , eso evita la interferencia de los cables de bujias y pro teje el pic uso un opto  4n25 ..


----------



## chelin009

arcontrol2008 dijo:


> hola yo el que tengo armado hace tiempo lo controlo el dwel y avance .. a la entrada del pic 16f628 de señal le coloque un opto y siempre lo uso sea con platinos a sensor , eso evita la interferencia de los cables de bujias y pro teje el pic uso un opto  4n25 ..



Hola AR apareciste, no sabes cuanto te necesite jajajaa, fueron varios intentos frustrados en donde se me quemaba la patita del PIC que iba al platino, pero uno de los chicos me recomendó el opto así que le puse el PS2601, por suerte lo metí en la misma placa:



Para mi alegría ayer lo probamos en el Fito y arranco perfecto, ningún drama, el opto es fantástico. Igual mas adelante le pongo el sensor como el de tu foto



Ahí seguro que le saque el optoacoplador, creo que no va a haber mas riesgo de quemar el pic.
Ahora ya voy a empezar a programar la curva de avance, estoy con animo después de varias pálidas con este encendido.

Aprovecho para preguntarte por el sensor, es de moto no? 

Saludos!!


----------



## arcontrol2008

hola me alegro mucho que te funcionara nunca fallan jeje, si el sensor es de moto de las chinas y el distribuidor es de escord , en el fito tiene que funcionar 10 puntos , yo dejaría el opto siempre por los ruidos .
estamos en contacto y a las ordenes abrazo


----------



## chelin009

arcontrol2008 dijo:


> hola me alegro mucho que te funcionara nunca fallan jeje, si el sensor es de moto de las chinas y el distribuidor es de escord , en el fito tiene que funcionar 10 puntos , yo dejaría el opto siempre por los ruidos .
> estamos en contacto y a las ordenes abrazo



Hola de nuevo, sabía que en breve te iba a volver a molestar 
A ver si me podes ayudar con varias dudas que tengo.

Si bien ya probe el encendido con el PIC y funcionó, ahora me queda programar la curva de avance, el fito estaba funcionando con este encendido transistorizado:







Hace un tiempo habia dejado de andar, lo revise y eran la soldadura que en un lugar se habia puesto fea, retoque y siguio andando. En ese momento creyendo que el problema era el BU2805AF , compre el BU941P (me dieron en reemplazo del BU931 que ya no tienen mas), y le puse ese. Estuvo funcionando bien hasta la otra tarde antes de probar el del PIC, ya que arrancamos el auto para que caliente y en seguida se paro, dejo de andar ese modulo. Lo acabo de revisar y veo que se daño el 941P. Le puse de nuevo el BU2805AF y funciona ok.
Estuve releyendo todo el foro y veo que se discute si el transistor  tiene que llevar el diodo de proteccion, hay algunos que dicen que si, otros que no. El 2805AF no lo tiene y tampoco se lo agregue, tal como esta la foto tiene el capacitor 0,1 X 630V. El Bu941P trae el diodo incorporado y no entiendo porque se pudo dañar. La bobina (si bien en la casa de repuesto la habiamos pedido para encendido electronico porque usabamos distribuidor de renault 9 con sensor hall) el primario mide como una bobina normal, si no me acuerdo mal arriba de 2 ohm, creeria que es una bobina que sirve para platino y Encendido electronico como una de las Bosh rojas, por lo que descartaria un daño por mucho amperaje, el BU941P tiene Ic=15 A y Vceo 400 V . 
Mi consulta es porque en el encendido con PIC estoy usando el mismo transistor, le agregue el diodo tal como dijiste vos y a la vez le puse el capacitor de .1 X 630 . Aca esta la foto del circuito, en el post anterior no salio y no me deja editar:






Bueno voy al grano... Tenes idea de que pudo pasar? Sera el transistor que era de mala calidad o será que si usa diodo damper no hay que ponerle capacitor?

En tu circuito con PIC, le saco el capacitor? Me parece que esta demas no?

Abrazo!!!


----------



## arcontrol2008

hola a mi tambien se me quemaron varios bu941 me parece que es la calidad , una vez que se me quemo uno y para no quedar tirado coloque un irf540 y funciono 10 puntos le coloque un diodo por las dudas , ahora el que uso yo por que es dificil de encontrar el bu931 y bu941 , uso es bip373 bosch que es el que usa la inyeccion megasquirt ese si no lo quemas con nada , para el pic creo yo que el capacitor estaria de mas , abrazoo


----------



## chelin009

arcontrol2008 dijo:


> hola a mi tambien se me quemaron varios bu941 me parece que es la calidad , una vez que se me quemo uno y para no quedar tirado coloque un irf540 y funciono 10 puntos le coloque un diodo por las dudas , ahora el que uso yo por que es dificil de encontrar el bu931 y bu941 , uso es bip373 bosch que es el que usa la inyeccion megasquirt ese si no lo quemas con nada , para el pic creo yo que el capacitor estaria de mas , abrazoo



Buenisima la info. Para el encendido sin PIC ya compre el tip32c y el 2sc3998, que uno de los chicos del foro puso el video donde se ve que tira buena chispa, y segun hoja de datos:

Vceo= 800 V / Ic= 25A

Por lo que veo se bancaria tranqui una bobina de menor resistencia en el primario, asi que a probar se ha dicho..

Para el encendido del PIC no veo posible conseguir el bip373 bosch, asi que seguiré con el BU941P rogando que aguante y voy a comprar por las dudas el IRF540 que decis que te funciono bien..

Ahora quería consultarte ya que estoy proximo a programar el avance, y lei que pusiste que controlas el dwell, esto en el encendido con platino lo regula el eje del distri, particularmente la forma de las levas y la luz de platinos, pero en este caso como lo programas? O sea, se que a bajas vueltas mucho dwell puede dañar la bobina ya que esta mas tiempo cargando el primario y recalienta... el sensor magnetico toma el pulso cuando la cima de la leva pasa cerca de el, por lo que todo lo demas seria dwell, en este caso lo programas segun rpm? es decir calculando el tiempo en el cual se cumplen los grados que queres que tenga y haciendo cortar la carga del primario ?  
Tengo la impresion que me la estoy complicando ya que hay modulos de los que van en los distribuidores que regulan el dwell y no usan pic  

Abrazo!


----------



## arcontrol2008

hola capas que para empezar con la programacion dejalo sin dwell yo le doy 3 o 4 dwell y aguanta la bobina y no calienta , en el programa mio toma solo la señal del distribuidor a 45 grados antes del punto muerto superior ( no importa la leva ni nada de eso ) y el pic hace el resto lo que uno le programa .tengo unos amigos que tienen fiat y les e echo estos encendidos y andan bien de bien ,,no se si por aca me podes mandar tu correo asi te paso el circuito y hex que no me acuerdo como se sube las fotos y los archivos jajaja


----------



## chelin009

Lo tengo, en la pagina 7 de este hilo subiste el .rar, alla por el 2010, lo baje a mi pc hace un tiempo cuando tenia como proyecto futuro hacerlo.
El tema es que no quiero cargarle un archivo ya hecho, quiero hacerlo yo para aprender que es lo que me gusta, nunca estudie electronica y mi primer contacto fue armar el encendido transistorizado gracias a este foro, asi fui entendiendo muchas cosas y me fui apasionando.

En este caso particular, sabiendo la teoria, lo demas es sentarse a programar y simular, golpearse un poco la cabeza contra la pared y aprender hasta ver que funciona y sentirse orgulloso 

Creo que me explique mal, no entendi cuando decis lo de 3 o 4 dwell, recurro a extractos sacados de internet:







"Dwell: Se define como la fracción de tiempo en que los contactos del ruptor permanecen cerrados con respecto al ángulo disponible."

En el caso de colocar el sensor, el Dwell va a estar dado por el tiempo en que el sensor no reciba señal, que es cuando el pic no recibe señal en su entrada y mientras funciona el circuito transistorizado circulando corriente por el primario de la bobina. Cuando el PIC detecta señal de sensor corta y ahi salta la chispa. Por lo menos asi lo programe yo, en este caso por ahora manejado por platino, entonces se mantiene el dwell del distribuidor original. 
Pero al poner el sensor, como lo tengo programado yo, seria todo dwell salvo el momento en que el sensor recibe la orden, a diferencia del platino que cuando la leva lo empieza a atacar ya despega y como muestra el grafico de arriba, se mantiene abierto 32 ° mientras la bobina se descarga.
Se entendio mas o menos o la complique mucho? jaja .. Son las 4 am, mira si me apasionara el tema que no me quiero ir a la cama 

Abrazo !


----------



## Gustavo Herrera

Hola , estoy reparando un modulo de encendido electronico ford, sin platinas, con bobina captadora, pero quisiera saber si se puede cambiar el darlington bu941l por dos transistores 2n3055...hay posibilidad?


----------



## Scooter

No creo, mira los datasheets.
De todos modos lo normal no es hacer un darlington con dos transistores iguales , Pon primero uno más pequeño que tendrá más ganancia


----------



## nahu1996

Quiero que me pasen el circuito del chelin009 ese que es transistorizado con integrados


----------



## chelin009

nahu1996 dijo:


> Quiero que me pasen el circuito del chelin009 ese que es transistorizado con integrados



Hola Nahu, te cuento que el circuito no es mío, fue aporte del usuario arcontrol, si te fijas entre la pagina 5 y 10 el subio los archivos para armar el pcb como tambien el .hex para quemar el pic.
Yo solo tome ese circuito y le hice pequeñas modificaciones, por ejemplo le agregue componentes para poder programar el pic sin sacarlo de la placa, y le agregue un optoacoplador para aislar el pic del platino ya que me quemaba la patita.
Aca esta mi post con el diagrama, no figuran los componentes que le agregue para programacion in circuit ya que eso es particular mio, y le falta el optoacoplador, si necesitas se lo agrego y lo subo de nuevo.
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/817176/ _

Ahi esta tambien el codigo en C para el PIC. El circuito funciono bien, pero lo tengo abandonado hasta entender bien como programar la curva de avance. Ademas estoy viendo de sacar platino y colocar un sensor hall o uno inductivo, tambien pense en la rueda fonica, pero queda para mas adelante. 

Saludos!


----------



## fimatamala

ola amigos soy felix desde Osorno region de los lagos Chile estoy comenzando a interiorizarme en esto de la electronica, pienso que es muy interesante y nos puede ser muy util ahora que tenemos problemas energeticos. Por el momento estoy muy interesado en los encendidos electronicos o transistorizados, he armado un encendido posteado por mariano 128 pero se calienta el transistor de potencia el bu2508af.Que podria estar haciendo mal?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se calienta y funciona o no funciona ?

Hacé referencia aunque sea al número del mensaje , así no tenemos que andar buscándolo 

Saludos !


----------



## fimatamala

ola dos metros .funciona perfecto pero el bu 2508 se calienta de tal mmanera que al tacto solo lo puedo soportar unos segundo. en la tienda me dicen que eso no es normal tambien me dicen que el diodo 1n4007 por su nomenclatura, no es zener sino que es un diodo normal y en la lista de materiales dice diodo sener 1n4007. estoy pensando en conectar dos transistores bu2508 juntos como dice nahu pero no me quedo muy claro como se conectan ujala si alguien lo explicara con un esquema o como yo digo con manzanitas esto para los que no sabemos mucho de electronica. gracias por contestar mi duda dosmetro es que soy nuevo en el foro.



ola yo ne nuevo se me olvidaba comentar que la bobina de mi cacharro tiene 2.2 ohm en el primario y tiene un capacitor que va desde el positivo a masa y es para reducir ruidos en el radio


----------



## DOSMETROS

Al transistor ponele un disipador de los de fuente de PC , con grasa siliconada.

Y de nuevo ¿podés poner el número del mensaje del encendido que armaste?


----------



## fimatamala

disculpa OK.  el encendido es el de mariano 281  y numero de mensaje 146


----------



## DOSMETROS

Le pusiste el disipador de aluminio, ese de aletas ?


Ver el archivo adjunto 40972


----------



## fimatamala

el dicipador me lo fabrique de un trozo de perfil de aluminio de 8 centimetros de largo, 7cm de ancho y 4cm de alto entonces dentro de este perfil puse la placa con las resistencias, capacitor y diodo y por fuera los dos transistores


----------



## DOSMETROS

¡ Foto                                 !


----------



## fimatamala

es decir el dicipador no tiene las aletitas

voy a subir foto



podria reemplazar el bu2508 que soporta 8 amperes en colector por el bu2527ax que bsoporta 12 amperes en colector que te parece


----------



## Venelectron

Hay bobinas que llevan una resistencia al primario, esta resistencia a veces es un alambre resistivo otras veces es una resistencia de porcelana, de cualquier forma dicha resistencia se daña y el mecanico simplemente la elimina, como el motor no encendia y ahora lo hace todo esta bien, alli empieza el calvario para el dueño del auto cuyos platinos con suerte duraran quince dias...si tiene el modelo de la bobina pasalo por favor y el modelo de auto para ver su sistema de encendido original, mide el amperaje que consume la bobina en minimo y acelerando, pasa el dato...SALUDOS


----------



## fimatamala

que tal venelectron a decir verdad hace un tiempo yo cambie un trozo de cable que iba al positivo de la bobina por un cable nuevo pero de los normales porque lo vi que estaba viejo y su aislacion bastante deteriorada el problema es que no se me ocurrio, en ese momento medir su resistencia. Mi cacharrito es un furgon suzuki del año 91 st90 motor F10A espero mendarte foto de la bobina pronto



a seme olvidaba la bobina tiene el el primario 2.4 ohm y segun ley de ohm corriente es igual al voltaje dividido por la resistencia es decir 12/2.4 es igual 5 amperes esto con el motor apagado despues medire  voltage con motor encendido y acelerado y te aviso


----------



## fimatamala

Ver el archivo adjunto 40970

amigo en este encendido que tanto debe caletarse el transistor bu2508?


----------



## chelin009

fimatamala dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 40970
> 
> amigo en este encendido que tanto debe caletarse el transistor bu2508?



Hola, yo tengo ese encendido funcionando y con el disipador de 10X5 tiene una temperatura de 40 ° aproximadamente medido con termometro infrarrojo, el tema es que la resistencia de 10 W calienta muchisimo y antes tenia el transistor puesto del lado de adentro justo arriba de esta resistencia. Como la caja plastica es de poca altura, saque el transistor y lo puse del lado de arriba del disipador. Igual voy a pasar el circuito a una caja mas grande porque en el interior se genera mucho calor y puede dañar al tip30C que esta en el mismo disipador pero del lado de adentro.
Fijate que tu problema no venga por este motivo. Con respecto a la bobina, antes usaba una mixta (platino - encendido electronico) que tenia cerca de 2 ohm en el primario, pero actualmente estoy usando la bosh roja 097 de 34000 volt que tiene menos de 1 ohm en el primario, por lo que no creo que tu problema sea ese.
Saludos!


----------



## fimatamala

hola chelin009 gracias por tu respuesta yo tengo la siguiente bobina https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1382450429_fcac2197367be2463d7ce40c631174c0 y tiene en el primario 2.2 ohm de resistencia y funciona bien motor pero el transistor se calienta de modo al tacto durante unos 5 segundos quema mi pregunta es la siguiente ¿ funcionara bien si le pongo un transistor de mas potencia? como el bu2527


----------



## chelin009

fimatamala dijo:


> hola chelin009 gracias por tu respuesta yo tengo la siguiente bobina https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1382450429_fcac2197367be2463d7ce40c631174c0 y tiene en el primario 2.2 ohm de resistencia y funciona bien motor pero el transistor se calienta de modo al tacto durante unos 5 segundos quema mi pregunta es la siguiente ¿ funcionara bien si le pongo un transistor de mas potencia? como el bu2527



Hola. En principio debería funcionar bien asi como esta, sin necesidad de cambiar componentes, si me decís que tenes el transistor montado en el disipador grande, lejos de las resistencias de ceramica, y en 5 segundos quema, entonces hay otro problema.. 

Te dejo el post de hace unos años donde pongo fotos del encendido, fijate si estas conectando bien el transistor de potencia, me ha pasado en otro circuito de conectar transistores al reves (emisor y colector) porque venia fabricado al reves, y me  funcionaba igual.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/446989/


----------



## fimatamala

Que tal chelin009.Me parece bueno tu aporte y me surge una pregunta el transistor no se daña si lo conectas como tu dices? ( colector donde debe ir emisor y emisor donde debe ir colector) .
Y la otra duda en el listado de materiales de este circuito dice duido zener 1n4007 y en la tienda me digeron que ese semiconductor no es zener sino que un diodo normal.Sera que hay esta el problema? porque hasta donde yo se, y es bien poco lo que se,  el diodo zener ademas de conducir en un solo sentido es un regulador de voltage pero el que yo tengo es un diodo normal. AQUI te muestro la lista de materiales Resistencias:
-100ohm x 5watt (X2)
-15ohm x 10 watt (si no conseguis de 10 watt pone de 7watt que anda bien igual)
-470ohm x 1/2 watt

Diodo zener 1N4007
Capacitor .1uf x 600volts.

Transistores:
-BU2508AF
-TIP30C


----------



## chelin009

Hola fimatamala, a mi me paso de conectar al reves un transistor de baja potencia,  porque estaba mal armado de fabrica y no se daño, pero en los de potencia, y con la corriente de la bobina no se aque puede pasar, eso lo pueden responder los chicos del foro que saben mucho, yo voy aprendiendo solo gracias a este foro y a ir armando circuitos por lo que tengo gran limitacion de conocimiento...
Con respecto al diodo es un diodo normal, si miras el link donde estan mis fotos vas a ver que es el clasico 1N4007. Con mis conocomientos basicos te puedo decir que no tiene nada que ver el diodo a que te caliente el BU2805F, si ves el circuito esta en la entrada de 12 V.
Si podes pone una foto del transistor en el disipador.

Saludos!


----------



## fimatamala

que tal compañeros del foro. hoy les comento que estoy muy contento ya que al fin pude resolver el problema de mi transistor que se me calentaba.Cual fue la solucion?.Bueno la solucion  la encontre en este mismo foro, claro no sin antes buscar en otros lugares y tambien hablar o contactarme con otras personas.El caso es que alguien en Seattle me corroboro lo que posteo nahu y un amigo electronico de aca de Osorno me dijo lo mismo que se podian poner dos transistores.Entonces es algo asi como que el trabajo que realizaba, antes, un solo transistor ahora el mismo trabajo lo realizan dos. Lo arme, lo instale y funciona perfecto y los transistores apenas se entibian. Ahora solo me falta salir a probarlo en carretera. Eso lo hare este fin de mes cuando me vaya de pesca al lago rupanco a 50 Km. de Osorno. asi vere como anda elrendimiento.
 Un abraso amigos.


----------



## Venelectron

Llama la atencion en este circuito la cantidad de resistencias grandes que lleva, pienso que es un circuito con bastantes años, hace algun tiempo hice un modulo de estos con menos componentes, claro este usaba darlington de potencia el cual no consegui y lo hice con dos transistores, al llevar darlington se reduce la corriente de base lo que permite usar resistencias mas pequeñas y reducir el tamaño del circuito, bueno para mi que siempre ando buscando meter todo dentro de una pequeña cajita de fosforos...SALUDOS


----------



## chelin009

Hola a todos, quería consultarles porque estuve midiendo con el osciloscopio, y cuando el platino abre aparece en su terminal un pico de 25 volt... Esta es la captura:



Como tenia el condensador cerca lo puse como originalmente lleva el distribuidor, y el resultado fue este:



De las dos maneras el motor se comportaba igual, no note cambios al colocarle el condensador.
Ahora vienen las consultas:

Ese pico de tension puede influir en algo? conviene filtrarlo?
En caso de que si, habría que colocar un electrolitico en el circuito similar al condensador?

El circuito es el de Mariano , con las reformas hechas por el usuario Mattioni



Saludos!


----------



## jvildosola

Consulta, he visto que a los circuitos le colocan un disipador en la parte exterior de la caja, ¿como lo hacen?, ¿hacen una perforación en la tapa para colocar el transistor con el disipador?. Les agradezco la información ya que un amigo me pidió el circuito y acabo de armarlo y ahora me interesaría llegar a la parte del armado con la caja.

A esto me refiero

Ver el archivo adjunto 40972

Este es mi circuito


----------



## Venelectron

Con una mecha pequeña haz dos perforaciones por donde entren los pines del transistor luego marca y hace los huecos para fijar el transistor,  le coloca la mica aislante y grasa blanca para que disipe bien, en el kit vienen tornillos con tuercas y arandelas de presion,  recuerda el aislante que debe llevar en los tornillos, luego de montar verifica el aislamiento entre el cuerpo del transistor y el metal del disipador,  SUERTE


----------



## jvildosola

Muchas gracias Venelectron, voy a buscar un buen disipador y hacer lo que me escribiste.
Ayer probamos el circuito y nada que decir funciono bastante bien, lo que si no me convence aun, es el tema de que la resistencia de 15 ohm 10W, se caliente tanto.


----------



## Venelectron

Si estoy de acuerdo en eso tambien, la alta temperatura y el tamaño del resistor son para polarizar,  yo para evitar tanta potencia y temperatura,  use darlington en vez de transistor normal, asi coloque resistencias mas pequeñas.


----------



## fimatamala

que tal jvildosola te comento que yo hace como dos meses arme el mismo circuito que armaste tu y tambien  tenia el problema de la resistencia que se calentaba.Bueno el problema lo resolvi utilizando un dicipador grande de 7 por 10 centimetros y en este dicipador puse el transistor de potencia y la resistencia calentona y ya van casi dos meses trabajando sin problemas.


----------



## jvildosola

muchas gracias por las respuestas.

Venelectron, serias tan amable de mostrarme como se hace darlington y que transistores ocupaste para ello?


----------



## Venelectron

De esto hace tiempo, tengo un circuito engavetado de los cuales hice varios, no recuerdo que transistores use, pero no es una cosa critica su eleccion, pasame el dato de que transistor  de potencia estas usando y veo cuales pueden servir, tambien puede buscar darlington  : BUB941ZT Ahora con los mosfet me parece mas facil, estos requieren muy poca corriente para funcionar. Saludos


----------



## jvildosola

Gracias nuevamente, estoy trabajando con el BU2508AF, que es el que pude encontrar acá.
Acabo de terminar un circuito posteado en este tema, que trabaja con mosfet, mañana puede que lo probemos en el auto de un amigo, espero trabaje bien, lo que si antes, de traspasarlo a placa, voy a trabajar con una protoboard, por si existe alguna falla en mi interpretación del circuito, espero que no sea así.
De todas maneras me gustaría probar con el darlington, me da confianza el circuito que tengo armado y si se puede mejorar, mejor aun, busque si existe acá el BUB941ZT y para variar no existe.
Muchas gracias por todo.

Este es el diagrama con el mosfet






y este es mi diseño de la placa


----------



## arcontrol2008

hola jvildosola ese circuito funciona 10 puntos yo lo arme y apenas calienta el irf saludos


----------



## jvildosola

Hola arcontrol, ¿te refieres al circuito con el mosfet?, lo armamos con un amigo y aunque daba chispa, el auto nunca logro partir, no se si tendrá algo que ver, pero la bobina no llega a 1ohm en el primario.
¿trabajaste con el mismo mosfet o otro?


----------



## Venelectron

Bobina con primario que no llega a un omhio es para encendido por descarga...SALUDOS


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ohmio !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mejor Ohm solo


----------



## Venelectron

Si se ve mejor ....ja ja


----------



## arcontrol2008

jvildosola dijo:


> Hola arcontrol, ¿te refieres al circuito con el mosfet?, lo armamos con un amigo y aunque daba chispa, el auto nunca logro partir, no se si tendrá algo que ver, pero la bobina no llega a 1ohm en el primario.
> ¿trabajaste con el mismo mosfet o otro?



hola la bobina que use y se esta usando es de 2.4 ohm .. el mosfet yo use un irf540 por que ese que esta en el circuito aca no tenian ... si tenes buena chispa tendria que arrancar ..eso es raro


----------



## jvildosola

Yo use el IRF, que aparece en el circuito, se ve buena chispa, (aunque yo la encontré muy amarilla) pero no hubo caso, volvimos a montar el otro circuito que hicimos y partió de inmediato.



> Bobina con primario que no llega a un omhio es para encendido por descarga...SALUDOS



Creo hare el circuito nuevamente y probaremos con otra bobina, capaz que ahí trabaje bien.
Gracias por los datos.


----------



## brunlop

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en el foro y estuve leyendo mucho al respecto de este tema de adaptar el sistema electronico..
No se mucho de electronica pero siempre me gusta experimentar cosas nuevas y hacer mis proyectos locos como seguro a muchos de ustedes les gusta lo mismo...
Bueno mi consulta es la siguiente: "El TIP 162 (T2)" cual seria el remplazo correcto ya que por mi pais no lo consigo, ya hice mi PCB con el PCB Wizard pero veo que tiene un error en los conectores de donde va el T2... Subo el PCB que hice y si me pueden ayudar a encontrar los conectores o dispositivo correcto para que me pueda encontrar en el PCB WIZARD exactamente como deben ser los conectores del transistor a utilizar (T2).-

Muchas Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## gsune

Hola soy Gustavo Suñé  desde Venezuela y quisiera armar uno de dos circuitos que aquí exponen: el primero que ya probé es el valleman, y quisiera saber si este es mejor http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/1416/kj6n.jpg

???
quisiera saber las ventajas y desventajas de cada uno, yo armé el valleman y se lo regalé a un amigo que tiene una toyota fj75 y tiene mas de un año sin problemas
saludos


----------



## ea6rf

Hola yo tengo un kit de sales kit concretamente el sk 181 ando loco porque no funciona el cable que deberia dar corriente esta a masa siempre he cambiado el condensador y el bd 135 o bd 139 los diodos no estan en corto y las resistencias estan bien solo me queda encontrar el bu941 pero va a precio de oro y queria saber si me podeis dar un equivalente en encapsulado to-3 ya que no encuentro equivalente gracias


----------



## apocalypsys

hola buen dia   he tratado de encontrar los componentes para  los dos diagramas   que han mostrado pero he tenido  inconvenientes  aqui en México  para encontrar por ejemplo los diodos  zener de 150v y el capacitor de 600 v 

Ver el archivo adjunto 40970



por otro lado mi duda es si  puedo  colocar en este diagrama  el capacitor del auto  y si me pueden decir un suplente para el  BU2508AF  ya que aqui solo he llegado a encontrar el nje12007  que es el que manejan en la  tienda de electronica  

muchas gracias


http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXvtvtw.pdf


----------



## JONIZ

*H*ola*, *soy *J*onatan de *B*ueno*s  Ai*res*, * arme el circuito posteado por mariano y no me funciona*, * adjunto fotos a ver si me pueden a*y*udar*, * desde ya gracias


----------



## Jikugy Holie

buenas, estoy interesado para hacerlo y ponerlo en mi auto, que costo tienen mas o menos todos los componentes JONIZ? se consiguen todos? saludos


----------



## JONIZ

Jikugy Holie dijo:


> buenas, estoy interesado para hacerlo y ponerlo en mi auto, que costo tienen mas o menos todos los componentes JONIZ? se consiguen todos? saludos



Hola como te va, si se consiguen todos facil y el costo no es mucho un poco mas de 100 pesos espero haber ayudado


----------



## JONIZ

Hola buenas a todos y graciaa de antemano, desde hace tiempo estoy intentando hacer el encendido posteado por Mariano , esta en la pagina 8, mensaje 146...., pero no logro hacerlo funcionar. No tengo chispa al conectarlo;
El capacitor dice 2j 104k y la verda, no se si es el correcto ya q*ue* no se nada de electronica. Me guataria y serviria su ayuda. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Entre la base del BU508 y negativo poné un led con una resistencia en serie chica de 470 Ohms (te va a quedar en paralelo con la otra resistencia de 470 , al accionar los platinos , aunque sea a mano , debe prender y apagar. Verificá primero eso 


Ver el archivo adjunto 40970


----------



## JONIZ

Aca subo las fotos para ayudar a que me ayuden....


----------



## DOSMETROS

El led con su resistencia serie de 470 Ohms va conectado a las patas de esa otra de 470 Ohms (amarillo - violeta - marrón - dorado).

Negativo a la derecha 

Ver el archivo adjunto 117103





JONIZ dijo:


> El capacitor dice 2j 104k y la verdad, no se si es el correcto


 
Eso lo googleas  es correcto es 0,1 uF


----------



## JONIZ

Aca subi laa fotos podrias decirme como hacer esto que me decis, es que la verdad no se nada de electronica, pero me urge hacerlo funcionar





DOSMETROS dijo:


> El led con su resistencia serie de 470 Ohms va conectado a las patas de esa otra de 470 Ohms (amarillo - violeta - marrón - dorado).
> 
> Negativo a la derecha
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 117103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eso lo googleas  es correcto es 0,1 uF



Ok dos metros mañana pongo manos a la obra y te cuento como me fue


----------



## DOSMETROS

Armate éste :







La polaridad del led fijate por transparecia igual que en el dibujo y la resistencia va de 470 Ohms (amarillo - violeta - marron - dorado) .

Eso lo conectás en la otra resistencia ya soldada en la plaqueta , también de 470 Ohms (amarillo - violeta - marron - dorado) , con el negativo a la derecha :

Ver el archivo adjunto 117103


----------



## JONIZ

JONIZ dijo:


> Aca subi laa fotos podrias decirme como hacer esto que me decis, es que la verdad no se nada de electronica, pero me urge hacerlo funcionar



 Ok dos metros mañana pongo manos a la obra y te cuento como me fue[/quote]. A antes que me olvide y quizas sea un detall, la resistencia de 10 ohmios x 15 w se recalienta mucho.....

Este servira porque justo tenia uno


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si sirve


----------



## JONIZ

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si sirve



Y directamente estaño la resistencia al positivo del led o como se hacehace para ponerla en el polo positivo como en el esquema


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , estañalos y soldalos


----------



## JONIZ

Y otra duda ese capacit*or* del que hablábamos es de 0.1 UF por 600w como el que pide el diagrama, po*r-*q*ue*  leí que si es mas bajo la bobina no puede oscilar y no hay chispa o *qu*izas pienso. no pude conectarlo al revés o esto es indiferente


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese capacitor es indiferente , no tiene polaridad


----------



## JONIZ

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese capacitor es indiferente , no tiene polaridad



Ok gracias, y esto que me decís que haga cnnn que fuinalidad es, te pregunto para saber lo que estoy haciendo y así aprender aunque parezca un POCO-DEMACIADOO BOLU......


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es para verificar el funcionamiento de la primera mitad del circuito , digamos la parte del TIP30


----------



## JONIZ

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es para verificar el funcionamiento de la primera mitad del circuito , digamos la parte del TIP30



A ha ok y de funcionar así como me decs, cual seria e próximo paso a seguir. U no mejor, primero pruebo esto. Primero y después vemos. Como dice mostaza Merlo PASO A PASO



Te preguntaba del capacitór si iba conectado de alguna forma pooque en la foto tiene esas 2 rayas que quizás se tienen en cuenta a la hora de estañarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS

JONIZ dijo:


> A ha ok y de funcionar así como me decs, cual seria e próximo paso a seguir. U no mejor, primero pruebo esto. Primero y después vemos. Como dice mostaza Merlo PASO A PASO


 
Tenés dos etapas , el TIP y luego el BU , así que las probamos de a una.




> Te preguntaba del capacitór si iba conectado de alguna forma pooque en la foto tiene esas 2 rayas que quizás se tienen en cuenta a la hora de estañarlo


 
No no , ya te dije que el valor es el correcto y no tiene lado (polaridad)


----------



## JONIZ

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenés dos etapas , el TIP y luego el BU , así que las probamos de a una.
> 
> No no , ya te dije que el valor es el correcto y no tiene lado (polaridad)


 
Bueno, y otra consulta el tema es que cuando conecto el encendido directamente no tengo chispa en los platinos, y la resistencia de 10ohm se de calienta mucho. Pero con el platino y el condensador anda si bien no del todo bien, arranca sin problemas


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parece conversacion de locos  

¿ Hiciste la prueba que te encargué con el led ?


----------



## JONIZ

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece conversacion de locos
> 
> ¿ Hiciste la prueba que te encargué con el led ?


no tube tiempo todavia pero ni bien pueda lo hago ...
maldit tiempo


----------



## JONIZ

JONIZ dijo:


> no tube tiempo todavia pero ni bien pueda lo hago ...
> maldit tiempo



 Hola, Alguna se esta sirve para el diode led, es que ya las tenia y no tube tiempo de comprar la otra





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece conversacion de locos
> 
> ¿ Hiciste la prueba que te encargué con el led ?



Hola, buenas noches alguna de esta sirve para el led


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , 470 Ohms (amarillo - violeta - marrón - dorado).


----------



## JONIZ

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , 470 Ohms (amarillo - violeta - marrón - dorado).



hola ya compre la resistencia y vuelven las consultas jajaja, estas tampoco tienen polaridad no


----------



## DOSMETROS

No tampoco , lo elementos que tienen polaridad lo indican en el cuerpo :


----------



## JONIZ

a as la





DOSMETROS dijo:


> No tampoco , lo elementos que tienen polaridad lo indican en el cuerpo :
> 
> http://www.retroamplis.com/WebRoot/...29B9/AB41/Aluminum_Electrolytic_Capacitor.jpghttp://www.grupoescolar.com/a/b/4A335.jpghttp://1.bp.blogspot.com/-oRloTRPJJ-8/T0hJekqolII/AAAAAAAAABA/WOR45wZqaww/s1600/Sin+t%C3%ADtulo.jpg



entonces corto yna porcion del pin positivo de led y estaño esta a la resistencia y de ahi ada la otra?


----------



## JONIZ

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No tampoco , lo elementos que tienen polaridad lo indican en el cuerpo :
> 
> http://www.retroamplis.com/WebRoot/...29B9/AB41/Aluminum_Electrolytic_Capacitor.jpghttp://www.grupoescolar.com/a/b/4A335.jpghttp://1.bp.blogspot.com/-oRloTRPJJ-8/T0hJekqolII/AAAAAAAAABA/WOR45wZqaww/s1600/Sin+t%C3%ADtulo.jpg



hola dosmetros sabes que ya probe con el led y no me prende. a y por si sirve yo use el pcb 
hecho por guille2 en la pagina 12 mensaje nro 234 y a lo mejor puse algo mal


----------



## cristianuchetti

Hola DOSMETRO, perdona que te moleste, he visto que se han posteado  encendido transitorizados con micro y con avances, una pregunta se podra  hacer un modulo que modifice la señal del sensor unicamente(avance o  atrace segun una curva) ya que todo lo que veo es el modulo con el cdi  incorporado y mi idea es modificar la señal sola y utilizar el mismo  cdi, pero no se como hacerlo ya que mucho no entiendo de micros o pic  16f628, vos me podes guiar ya que no encuento material en la web, desde  ya muchas gracias. Mi idea es retrasar la señal para que llegue al cdi  con un atraso programado basandome en el diagrama de esta pagina transmic.net ,  eliminando varios componentes dejando solamante lo referente al captor y su salida y la alimentacion del pic,no se si me explico bien, desde ya muchas  gracias atte Cristian


----------



## apocalypsys

Hola alguien de México q*ue* me pueda decir de un transistor de conmutación rápida de 500 a 600v de 10A ya que no encuentro el bu922 o otro suplente 


gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los de Salida Horizontal de Tv !


----------



## franciscorlockwood

justamente estoy usando un bu508d que driveo con un transistor tip42c y me trabaja espectacular, pero en la base del bu508 no uso resistencia poruqe si pongo resistncias asi sea de bajo valor la chispa se atenua mucho, el tip trabajara bien si resistencia en labase sin quemarse ? un saludo


----------



## sergiot

El bu508D ya tiene una resistencia en la base, y diodo en el colector, por eso no es necesario ponerle una externa.


----------



## JuanFacundo

Hola. En este mismo hilo del foro, en el mensaje #14,



Papusxxdd dijo:


> Aca dejo dos circuitos que tenia archivado, todavia no he tenido la posibilidad de probarlos estan buenos los dos..



Estuve mirando un poco este circuito (109.pdf, adjunto una imagen) y me parece extremadamente interesante. Tengo un par de inquietudes:

- no hace falta cambiar la bobina de encendido? según leí, no hace falta cambiar nada, pero me parece extraño que si aumento la tensión de entrada en la bobina de ignición, esta no sufra nada.

- Alguien probó este circuito y sabe si ciertamente funciona bien?

- Existe alguno mejor que este? Cual?

Bueno, gracias y saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bienvenido JuanFacundo , en los antiguos sistemas de encendido automotor , al abrir los platinos se producía un pico inverso de una 30 veces la tensión de alimentación , ésto es 14,2V (batería) multiplicado por 30 = 426 Vpico , teóricos . . .

Luego la relación de la bobina de encendido es mas o menos de 100 , así que en la chispa existiría un primer pico (teórico) de unos 40 mil volts , la bobina quedaba en serie con el capacitor de los platinos y hacía un circuito sintonizado amortiguado que "estiraba" la chispa.

Luego eso se usó para los encendidos electrónicos o CDI (inventados por Tesla ) , dónde mediante un elevador se carga un capacitor con unos 300 o 400 V y se decarga abruptamente sobre la bobina. Obteniéndose reales 30 mil Volts 

Ese circuito , exactamente hace eso .

En cuanto a tus otras preguntas :



> - Alguien probó este circuito y sabe si ciertamente funciona bien?
> 
> - Existe alguno mejor que este? Cual?



Las Normas del Foro dicen que "deberías leer el hilo entero antes de preguntar-comentar"


Saludos !


----------



## toronjiushhh

Buenas! alla por 2011 monte un encendido transistorisado para mi Fiat 147 con distribuidor platinero... el circuito base fue el mismo que mariano281 y cambie algunos valores... y fui probando en el motor con cual funciona mejor...

Mi post en Fiat128club.com.ar

Mirando es resto de este post me encuentro con...



mariano281 dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos, soy nuevo por aca y como veo que estan con el tema de encendido transistorizado les dejo el circuito que he usado yo.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 40970
> 
> Es el mas simple que pueden encontrar, y el mas barato de hacer. Yo ya llevo varios construidos y andan 11 puntos.
> plaqueta terminada:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 40971
> 
> modulo en su caja:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 40972
> 
> Hay diferencias entre el circuito del grafico y las fotos de la plaqueta terminada porque edite algunas resistencias por otras para mas potencia. Me paso que ante fallas del alternador (cargaba de mas) me quemaba una de las resistencias de 100ohm que originalmente eran de 1 watt. La resistencia de 15 ohm originalmente era de 5 watt, y yo la reemplace por una de 10watt.
> Espero les sea de utilidad!
> Con esta reforma ya llevan mas de 2 años funcionando los 2 que construi para mi y otros dos que hice para unos amigos.
> Saludos!





dorriga dijo:


> Existe algún equivalente para el BU2508?
> o que otro tipo de transistor puedo usar. En el foro fiat128club encontré este diagrama :
> [url]http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/4516/encendidofiat.png[/URL]
> 
> Que otro transistor podría usar o que cambios se le puede hacer al circuito para que las partes sean accesibles, en mi localidad México, al sur del país, el BU2580 está descontinuado.
> Saludos.



Esto resulto ser la primera maqueta funcional por lo menos encima del banco...
 Ese circuito me ocasionaba un corte en altas rpm asi que tuve que cambiar algunos valores... incluso entre medio con un pozo de consideraciones rompí el transistor de excitación y por ese motivo lo atornille a la carcasa del lado de abajo... a la par del capacitor de 600v...

Tengo planeado cambiar los valores de las resistencias de excitación cuando saque el auto del chapista.... bajando su valor de 47Ω a 22Ω



Al pie hay fotos del aparatito 100% reciclado funcionando... prometo fotos nuevas para esta semana asi ven como esta ahora...

Saludosssss


----------



## chelin009

Hola a todos !! Les quería hacer una consulta. Como dije mensajes mas atras estoy terminando el encendido con PIC con avance programado y mientras tengo colocado el encendido que postearon hace ya tiempo:



El tema es el siguiente, lo estaba usando con una bobina de aprox 3 ohm en primario, lo que da una corriente de 4 A. Funciona perfecto!
Ahora cambie la bobina por la bosch roja que tiene un primario entre 0,9 y 1,5 ohm. Tomando 1,5 ohm tengo  a una corriente de 8A . Cambie el BU2508AF que aguanta una Ic de 8A, por  el transistor del diagrama (C3998) que soporta Vceo 800 V y Ic de 25 A , pero asi como esta el circuito no logra saturar la base para dejar pasar esa corriente, por lo que sigo limitado a 4 A
Segun los calculos que hice, con un Hfe de 4 (minimo del datasheet) necesito una corriente de base cercana a 2A lo que me lleva a cambiar la resistencia de 15 ohm 10W a una de 5 ohm, pero ya tendria que colocar una resistencia de mas W y el tamaño es muy grande, sumado a que aumenta la temperatura dentro del modulo (ya la de 10 W calienta muchisimo)

Necesitaría si me pueden dar algun consejo para continuar o corregirme si realice algun calculo mal.

Muchas gracias a todos!
Saludos


----------



## toronjiushhh

chelin009 dijo:


> Hola a todos !! Les quería hacer una consulta. Como dije mensajes mas atras estoy terminando el encendido con PIC con avance programado y mientras tengo colocado el encendido que postearon hace ya tiempo:
> 
> http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/1416/kj6n.jpg
> 
> El tema es el siguiente, lo estaba usando con una bobina de aprox 3 ohm en primario, lo que da una corriente de 4 A. Funciona perfecto!
> Ahora cambie la bobina por la bosch roja que tiene un primario entre 0,9 y 1,5 ohm. Tomando 1,5 ohm tengo  a una corriente de 8A . Cambie el BU2508AF que aguanta una Ic de 8A, por  el transistor del diagrama (C3998) que soporta Vceo 800 V y Ic de 25 A , pero asi como esta el circuito no logra saturar la base para dejar pasar esa corriente, por lo que sigo limitado a 4 A
> Segun los calculos que hice, con un Hfe de 4 (minimo del datasheet) necesito una corriente de base cercana a 2A lo que me lleva a cambiar la resistencia de 15 ohm 10W a una de 5 ohm, pero ya tendria que colocar una resistencia de mas W y el tamaño es muy grande, sumado a que aumenta la temperatura dentro del modulo (ya la de 10 W calienta muchisimo)
> 
> Necesitaría si me pueden dar algun consejo para continuar o corregirme si realice algun calculo mal.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos!
> Saludos



Hola chelin... a mi me paso lo mismo al poner una bobina para encendido electrónico... este circuito es un AYUDA PLATINO... quiere decir que esta pensado para sacar del platino la corriente  que lo daña y pasarla por un transistor.

Para poder poner esa bobina te quedaria colocar un segundo C3998 en configuracion darlinton






con esto dividir x 4 la corriente de exitacion

saludosss


----------



## chelin009

toronjiushhh dijo:


> Hola chelin... a mi me paso lo mismo al poner una bobina para encendido electrónico... este circuito es un AYUDA PLATINO... quiere decir que esta pensado para sacar del platino la corriente  que lo daña y pasarla por un transistor.
> 
> Para poder poner esa bobina te quedaria colocar un segundo C3998 en configuracion darlinton
> 
> http://www.faqs.org/docs/electric/Semi/03108.png
> 
> con esto dividir x 4 la corriente de exitacion
> 
> saludosss



Muchas gracias toronjiushhh ! Es una muy buena opción !!
Lo que tendría que cambiar es el diodo 1n4007 de 1A por el 1N5407 de 3A 

Abrazo!


----------



## toronjiushhh

Chelini el diodo solo esta para polarizar el driver... no maneja mas que los mA que sirven de exitacion... ese esta bien... incluso puede oficiar de fusible...

saludosss


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Y por que armar un darlington con 2 transistores 2SC3998 (Iguales) ? en lugar de colocar un excitador y uno de potencia.


----------



## toronjiushhh

no lo habia pensado Fogo... un tip31c por ejemplo?


----------



## chelin009

toronjiushhh dijo:


> Chelini el diodo solo esta para polarizar el driver... no maneja mas que los mA que sirven de exitacion... ese esta bien... incluso puede oficiar de fusible...
> 
> saludosss



Si es verdad, lo que pasa es que en un primer momento me confundi y pensaba alimentar el colector del primer C3998 a la salida del diodo, despues me di cuenta que comparte colector con su par para la conexion Darlington, o sea, directo del "-" de la bobina...

Y por el colector del TIP32, que ese si viene despues del diodo, pasa una I de 0,7A por lo que el 1n4007 va bien.

Gracias de nuevo ! 





Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y por que armar un darlington con 2 transistores 2SC3998 (Iguales) ? en lugar de colocar un excitador y uno de potencia.



Si, es verdad... Estaba pensando cual T se podría utilizar para saturar el 2SC3998...
En ese caso se podría achicar la resistencia de 10 W también no?

Saludos!



Bueno estuve haciendo cuentas, lo calcule para 12 A ya que segun manual la bobina puede tener de 0,9 a 1,5 ohm en primario (la medi hace mucho, no recuerdo cuanto tiene exacto)
Armando el par tip31C - 2cs3998 tengo una ganancia minima de 40, por lo que necesito una Ib en el tip31c de 300ma.
Cambiando la Res de 15R - 10W , por una de 30R tengo los 300 ma en la base del TIP.
Y calculando potencia, me da que tiene que ser de 3,6W por lo que podría poner de 5 o de 7W

Les parece correcta esta reforma?

Saludos!


----------



## keopsystem

hola amigos del foro queria consultarles ya que estoy armando el pcb del encendido con pic y no me quedo bien en claro que modificacion hay que hacer para captor inductivo si alguien me podria tirar una mano o si esta por ahi el amigo arcontrol ya que el es autor de este diseño se los agradeceria


----------



## chupaca

hola amigo del foro  una duda yo tengo un encendido quemado y vi el tuyo y me preguntaba si andara en mi auto que usa este encendido desde ya gracias





locodelafonola dijo:


> hola amigo te ayudo resubiendo la imagen asi queda claro cuales son los punto de coneccion  Ver el archivo adjunto 91696



hola amigo del foro yo tengo un encendido de mi auto que no anda te paso una imagen  si  hago el circuito tuyo se podra adaptar a mi auto desde ya gracias


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





chupaca dijo:


> hola amigo del foro  una duda yo tengo un encendido quemado y vi el tuyo y me preguntaba si andara en mi auto que usa este encendido desde ya gracias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola amigo del foro yo tengo un encendido de mi auto que no anda te paso una imagen  si  hago el circuito tuyo se podra adaptar a mi auto desde ya gracias


nops .,  nops .,  nops ., ese circuito no es mio ., es un circuito comercial ., y si funciona ( no hay problema de armarlo )​


----------



## jzlab

Hola amigos foreros!
Tengo un problema de encendido  y para el disparo de bobina, tengo una señal digital cuadrada de 0 - 5 volt.
Quisiera saber como hacer para que esa señal se transforme en la del platino, ya que no cuento con ellos.
Se puede con un tiristor?
Desde ya muchas gracias.

Jorge.



Perdón, olvidé mencionar que lo quiero aplicar en el circuito que posteó Mariano.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si nos hacés referencia al post , simplificas la cuestión !

Bienvenido !


----------



## jzlab

Perdón! Es verdad!
Es el post #143 del circuito de mariano.
Gracias Dosmetros.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo vas a manejar con un PIC ?

Con los 5 Volts entraría directamente dónde dice platinos , a la base del TIP30 via 100 Ohms 1/4 Watt, cambiaría la resistencia de 100 que va al positivo por una de 1k también 1/4 watt


----------



## jzlab

Espectacular!
Muchas gracias!
Manos a la obra!


----------



## JoniDf

hola yo tengo un Bu941p lo maneja un 555 para un probador de bobinas camina de 10


----------



## jzlab

Tengo un pequeño problema. El circuito me funciona, pero como la señal que me viene para el disparo, proviene de un integrado de la ECU del automóvil (CA3262), y el circuito que construí debería disparar la chispa cuando el integrado me da una señal de +5V. Pero según veo, este circuito me está disparando la chispa cuando la señal se va a cero, por lo tanto está desfasada con el pistón.
Si la señal de la ECU la aplico directamente en la base del BU2508, funcionaría?
O debería cambiar el TIP30 por un NPN?
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## jzlab

Ya lo solucioné.
Le puse un NPN para activar la base del TIP30.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## chelin009

Hola a todos, quería hacerles unas preguntas de dudas que me fueron surgiendo al hacer el encendido transistorizado:

1) En el encendido convencional, el primario de la bobina conduce a través del platino, o sea que teniendo una resistencia del primario de 2,7 Ohm (por ejemplo) tendríamos una corriente de aprox 4,4 V.
Al hacerlo transistorizado, y tomando como ejemplo algunos transistores de potencia como el BU941 y MJ10012, tienen un Vce (sat) entre 1,5 y 2 V :

*MJ10012: Ic= 3A Vce(sat) 1,5 V  /  Ic= 6A  Vce(sat) 2V
BU941: Ic=8A  Vce(sat) 1.6V*

Suponiendo un Vce de 1,5V estaría circulando por el primario aprox 3,7A . Si bien el uso del encendido transistorizado da los beneficios de conmutar más rápido (mas autoinducción) y hace que por el platino pase menos corriente (del orden de mA) protegiéndolo del desgaste por picado… esa reducción de corriente no afecta a la potencia de la chispa? 

2) Si tengo una bobina de 0,9 Ohm en el primario (pienso controlarle el tiempo de carga con un PIC), cual es la corriente que debería hacer circular por el primario para tener buena chispa? A mas corriente mayor poder de chispa pero sé que hay límites, si no limito la carga a bajas vueltas se va a cocinar ya que circularían 12 amperes , y viendo los drivers para encendido tiene un límite de corriente de aprox 5,5A (ej  MC3334). Busque por varios lados pero no encontré un valor de corriente de primario “ideal”

Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## Magick H G

aguevara dijo:


> Los transistores tienen muchos parametros, pero cuando son usados como interruptores lo realmente importante es la corriente que soporta el colector, si dicha corriente la revisas en la hoja de datos y encuentras que soporta tu consumo maximo pues adelante usalo, solo quedara pendiente hacer la polarizacion de base correcta.
> Ah y fijarte que ambos sean iguales es decir npn o pnp




 Qu tal compañeros soy nuevo en esto quiero instalar un sistema transistorizado a 2 datsun tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica pero me he encontrado con algo de informacion entre su foro y algunas paginas como esta . donde utilizan otro tipo de transistores creen que me sirva a jusgar por su experiencia o que me recomendarian?

este es el circuito gracias por su atencion ojala me de respuesta saludos desde puebla mexico
 esta es la lista de componentes

R1 470 ohms 1/2W TRI BU208A

R2 82 ohms 1/2W TR2 BD140

R3 18 ohms C1 y C2 10000 pF 1000V

R4 22 ohms 2W D1 y D2 1N4007

R5 100 ohms 1W Z1 y Z2 l50 Volts 1W


----------



## sergiot

Deberia funcionar, es lo que en su momento en nuestro país se lo llamó "ayuda platino", al eliminar la chispa del mismo evitaba que se queme a corta plazo.


----------



## toronjiushhh

Magick H G dijo:


> Qu tal compañeros soy nuevo en esto quiero instalar un sistema transistorizado a 2 datsun tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica pero me he encontrado con algo de informacion entre su foro y algunas paginas como esta . donde utilizan otro tipo de transistores creen que me sirva a jusgar por su experiencia o que me recomendarian?
> 
> este es el circuito gracias por su atencion ojala me de respuesta saludos desde puebla mexico
> esta es la lista de componentes
> 
> R1 470 ohms 1/2W TRI BU208A
> 
> R2 82 ohms 1/2W TR2 BD140
> 
> R3 18 ohms C1 y C2 10000 pF 1000V
> 
> R4 22 ohms 2W D1 y D2 1N4007
> 
> R5 100 ohms 1W Z1 y Z2 l50 Volts 1W



Este circuito es muy similar al que yo postee... la diferencia esta en el TR de salida, que en mi caso, tiene su diodo interno...


----------



## Venelectron

Estos sistemas de encendido tienen dos versiones, el sistema antiguo que lleva una resistencia en la alimentacion del positivo de la bobina y el sistema de alta energia que usa una bobina con primario inferior a un ohm para este he usado el D1071 el BU941 tambien hay mosfet que realizan muy bien la funcion con minma modificacion para lograr su funcion...


----------



## omi641964

Hola a todos, para un mejor rendimiento del encendido electronico debemos analizar algunas variables, que generalmente no le damos importancia.
1) Saber si la bobina es realmente pra encendico transistorizado o para platinos, cual es la difrencia.....bien....para transistores baja inductancia y baja impedancia, para platinos, alta inductancia e impedancia, esto es debido a que la energia en la misma está dada por E= I^2 x L, el motivo de colocar una de transistores a uno con platinos sería la degradación del contacto rápidamente y el sobrecalentamiento del primario.
En caso inverso, al colocar una bobina de planiton a un transistorizado, al tener mayor impedancia, la coorriente será menor, por consiguiente la energía, ademas corremos el riesgo de destruir al transistor de potencia por la alta tensión de ruptura en el primario por su propia inductancia.
2)Utilizar un transistor de compuerta aislada IGBT, el cual se comporta como un Mosfet a la entrada absorviendo bajisima corriente, y como bipolar de alta tensión de reptura a la salida.
Abrazos


----------



## Venelectron

Saludos, los sistemas de apoyo al platino han caido en desuso porque si en vez del platino se coloca un captor magnetico el sitema es muy durable al no haber una friccion mecanica en ningun lado, el circuito propuesto para ayuda a platino, con una simple modificacion servira para un sensor magnetico, o colocar una distribucion con captor magnetico completa, de no conseguirse, se puede hacer el captor y modificar la leva que mueve el platino para hacerla mas pronunciada y cree la onda necesaria para mover el primer transistor del encendido...


----------



## igznoth

Venelectron dijo:


> Saludos, los sistemas de apoyo al platino han caido en desuso porque si en vez del platino se coloca un captor magnetico el sitema es muy durable al no haber una friccion mecanica en ningun lado, el circuito propuesto para ayuda a platino, con una simple modificacion servira para un sensor magnetico, o colocar una distribucion con captor magnetico completa, de no conseguirse, se puede hacer el captor y modificar la leva que mueve el platino para hacerla mas pronunciada y cree la onda necesaria para mover el primer transistor del encendido...



Hola, tenes alguna idea de como lo puedo modificar para que funcione con un captor de 2 cables? 

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Venelectron

Saludos, aqui se ha hablado de varios circuitos, cual especificamente quieres poner a trabajar con un sensor magnetico? pasame por favor la imagen del que tienes a mano para explicarte la modificacion


----------



## igznoth

Este es el captor que pretendo usar


----------



## hlnano

Tal vez sirva  este circuito acoplado un circuito para un inductor(0.5 – 300v) pruébalo suerte!


----------



## edgardolazzari1971

arcontrol2008 dijo:


> hola bueno aca les mando un plano de como es ,disculpen el dibujo pero se entiende ,es con un 16f628a , luego posteo con un 16f84a que es distinto y lleva cristal de 20 mhz ,este tiene unos led para indicar cuando se prende ( on off ) otro cuando ve señal el captor y el 3 es cuando andaria la bovina .este modelo esta para platino o para sensor hall ,si se usa inductivo hay que sacar la resistencia de 330 que esta en la entrada  y colocarle una de 4k7 a positivo y otra a masa ,a la salida del bc337 se puede colocar un bu 931 y se usa directo al nagativo de bovina ,en ese caso colocarle un diodo en la salida 1n4007 .para protejer el bu931 .
> la alimentacion se usa un 7805 con algun condensador en entrada y salida lo mas filtrado que se pueda .
> 
> espero que les sea util


Hola. Me interesa el circuito pero no puedo ver el archivo.


----------



## Fogonazo

edgardolazzari1971 dijo:


> Hola. Me interesa el circuito pero no puedo ver el archivo.


*No *es un circuito, es un programa para un *PIC 16F628A*


----------



## edgardolazzari1971

Gracias. Cual seria entonces el circuito de encendido transistorizado que se active con señal de bobina captadora en lugar de platinos?


----------



## DJ T3

Miraste el primer post?


----------



## edgardolazzari1971

Si.... ese no es.


----------



## Fogonazo

edgardolazzari1971 dijo:


> Si.... ese no es.


El circuito del comentario por el consultaste es *este*


----------



## DOSMETROS

En algún lugar hay un post con un adjunto sobre modificaciones posibles del disparo de un encendido y no lo encuentro


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En algún lugar hay un post con un adjunto sobre modificaciones posibles del disparo de un encendido y no lo encuentro


Hay un montón de link´s caídos, habría que avisar a algún Moderador que los limpie


----------



## DJ T3

edgardolazzari1971 dijo:


> Si.... ese no es.


Pero pusiste transistorizado


edgardolazzari1971 dijo:


> Gracias. Cual seria entonces el circuito de encendido transistorizado que se active con señal de bobina captadora en lugar de platinos?


Y el del primer post es asi, el otro es MICROCONTROLADO, muy diferente

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 5, 2020



Fogonazo dijo:


> Hay un montón de link´s caídos, habría que avisar a algún Moderador que los limpie


Vago...


----------



## edgardolazzari1971

Circuitos hay para elegir. Pero que se dispare con señal de bobina captadora no veo ninguno.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 5, 2020



DOSMETROS dijo:


> En algún lugar hay un post con un adjunto sobre modificaciones posibles del disparo de un encendido y no lo encuentro


Esas posibles modificaciones seria lo que estoy buscando. lastima que no se encuentren. Gracias igual


----------



## DOSMETROS

Creo era un PDF con todos los detalles, no lo encuentro fácilmente , habría que perder una horita . . . aunque la tarea y el interés serían suyos y parece que tampoco le pone voluntad . . . 

En mi disco duro tengo éste :



Saludos !


----------



## DJ T3

Tengo por ahi 6 (o mas) formas para captar la señal dependiendo del tipo de sensor, pero servido y con pocas ganas de buscar por tu cuenta, no nos dan las ganas de colaborar asi.


----------



## edgardolazzari1971

Tengo que aprender a buscar, nunca había entrado en un foro. Gracias igual.


----------



## DJ T3

Arriba a la derecha tienes una lupa, de ahi buscas. O puedes entrar a los foros/subforos, y leer los temas. Son muchos, miles, pero ahi estan.
Cuando tengas un circuito y tengas dudas que no se plantearon aun, recien ahi publica tu duda, junto a todo lo que tienes y haz medido/calculado/etc, en el foro correspondiente.
Mira mi firma para mas ayuda


----------

